# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - January 2013



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2013)

I think editor has gone to bed without starting the new thread....here you go, have fun.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Is anything in Brixton open today?  More specifically Carphone Warehouse?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 1, 2013)

I tried looking on Google Street View for you and can't even find the shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I tried looking on Google Street View for you and can't even find the shop.


 
It's one of the 3 lumped together


----------



## Onket (Jan 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think editor has gone to bed without starting the new thread....here you go, have fun.



He's claiming to not have gone to bed at all on another thread, the bounder.

I'm back in Brixton tomorrow. Missed most of December. Was hoping to have my 'working from home' sorted by now but it's still dragging on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

So nobody in Brixton High Road now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to Brixton quimcunx.  I shall keep an eye out for ham stock cubes, but I'll probably forget


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

I forgot quimmy, but at least you know you can get them on the December thread that has now been closed


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, and lots in Brixton was open (including Carphone Warehouse).  M&S wasn't though


----------



## Manter (Jan 1, 2013)

Evening all. We're any of you asked for power today by a strange man trying to break into a house? Apparently you had norovirus all Christmas. Sounds like someone on here....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> Evening all. We're any of you asked for power today by a strange man trying to break into a house? Apparently you had norovirus all Christmas. Sounds like someone on here....


 
you what?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> Evening all. We're any of you asked for power today by a strange man trying to break into a house? Apparently you had norovirus all Christmas. Sounds like someone on here....


Not me, squire.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Not me, squire.


 
You understand what she's talking about?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You understand what she's talking about?


I think so - Were any of you asked for power today by a strange man trying to break into a house? etc etc

I assume that the rogue went from door to door with an extension lead or asking for money to top up a power key, using that perhaps as a diversion to get through the front door.

@Manter have I understood you correctly?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I think so - Were any of you asked for power today by a strange man trying to break into a house? etc etc
> 
> I assume that the rogue went from door to door with an extension lead or asking for money to top up a power key, using that perhaps as a diversion to get through the front door.
> 
> @Manter have I understood you correctly?


 
Where does the norovirus come into it?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where does the norovirus come into it?


@Manter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> @Manter


 
She's gone a bit funny.  Her use of apostrophes seems a bit off as well.  Could this be an imposter?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She's gone a bit funny. Her use of apostrophes seems a bit off as well. Could this be an imposter?


The Northerner?  Or perhaps she forgot to log off and even as we speak somebody's had it away with her computer.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2013)

New Year booze session?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> The Northerner?


 
*waves at Northerner*


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *waves at Northerner*


You have to speak the lingo!

Alreet lad?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I think so - Were any of you asked for power today by a strange man trying to break into a house? etc etc
> 
> I assume that the rogue went from door to door with an extension lead or asking for money to top up a power key, using that perhaps as a diversion to get through the front door.
> 
> @Manter have I understood you correctly?


 
Her and the northerner got locked out and called a locksmith. His drill had no power so they had to borrow some electricity from a neighbour. Presumably this neighbour had been suffering from Norovirus and looked like an internet misfit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Her and the northerner got locked out and called a locksmith. His drill had no power so they had to borrow some electricity from a neighbour. Presumably this neighbour had been suffering from Norovirus.


 
ah, I see.  My friend's a locksmith and lives local


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, alcohol induced vagueness, crap grammar and disappearing to sleep when you were summoning me. Quimmy has it right. Something the norovirused but kind neighbours said made me wonder if they were on here. Anyway, hungover and no idea why I am awake


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

Because it's way past getting up time!


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

Passed? 


Urgh.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm on holiday. I can stay in bed *all day*


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

People like you make me SICK.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm nearly at work. 

Was looking forward to dinner in the Phoenix today with mate from work.

Turns out he's on holiday too.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

We are all conspiring to rub your nose on the fact you're at work and we aren't.

Am off for a nap


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 2, 2013)

Not in work today either.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2013)

Fridge bar still revelling...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

I am on holiday too... I got a phone call from a recruitment consultant at 9.30! I'm going back to bed  If Casa Morita is open I might treat myself to Mexican lunch later *happylazyface*


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't decide whether to lunch at the village or have dinner at the Gallery later. Decisions. Decisions......


----------



## ajdown (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> We are all conspiring to rub your nose on the fact you're at work and we aren't.


 
I'm at work and wish I wasn't.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 2, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I can't decide whether to lunch at the village or have dinner at the Gallery later. Decisions. Decisions......



You've got me thinking about tasty gallery chicken now


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2013)

Dinner at the Gallery (Lisboa Grill) definitely!!


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 2, 2013)

You've decided for me Kanda!

Their rice.... *dribbles*


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

I still have a fridge full of food so not sure I can justify going out


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 2, 2013)

it looks like the fridge bar was (still?) open this morning when i went past on the bus at 8.15.  bouncers outside, people dressed up in the smoking area.

1. i thought the fridge bar was shut for good.
2. what event was taking place that was still going this morning.
3.  do the licensing laws allow this?  i would be proper surprised.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> it looks like the fridge bar was (still?) open this morning when i went past on the bus at 8.15. bouncers outside, people dressed up in the smoking area.
> 
> 1. i thought the fridge bar was shut for good.
> 2. what event was taking place that was still going this morning.
> 3. do the licensing laws allow this? i would be proper surprised.


 
And at 9.30am.  



quimcunx said:


> Fridge bar still revelling...


 
Good for them.  Never Give up!   No Pasaran!


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been open a few mornings over the last week when I've gone past.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> it looks like the fridge bar was (still?) open this morning when i went past on the bus at 8.15. bouncers outside, people dressed up in the smoking area.
> 
> 1. i thought the fridge bar was shut for good.
> 2. what event was taking place that was still going this morning.
> 3. do the licensing laws allow this? i would be proper surprised.


I knew it had reopened- it has ben busy a couple of times when I have gone past in the morning.  there are a bunch of places in Vauxhall that are open over night- or only open in the early hours- no idea whether they are allowed to sell alcohol though.  Still, if you're dancing at 7am, its probably not under the influence of Stella


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 2, 2013)

blimey.  i wonder how often i will get off the bus, call in sick, and go clubbing.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2013)

Is the Phoenix open today? I need to rebuild myself after the extended mayhem of the NYE parties!


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> there are a bunch of places in Vauxhall that are open over night- or only open in the early hours- no idea whether they are allowed to sell alcohol though. Still, if you're dancing at 7am, its probably not under the influence of Stella


 
There were stragglers in Brixton this morning when I went though - not as much as Vauxhall though - at least 25 people outside Fire when I went past.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2013)

Not Brixton specific but Chuka proposing "Small Business Saturday".
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-20889776


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> I knew it had reopened- it has ben busy a couple of times when I have gone past in the morning. there are a bunch of places in Vauxhall that are open over night- or only open in the early hours- no idea whether they are allowed to sell alcohol though. Still, if you're dancing at 7am, its probably not under the influence of Stella


 
The last time I was in the Fridge Bar was about 10 years ago, and they were not serving alcohol. I think the licencing laws have changed since then though, although that's not to say they do serve morning booze these days. But Wetherspoons can, so I don't see why the Fridge Bar shouldn't.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> The last time I was in the Fridge Bar was about 10 years ago, and they were not serving alcohol. I think the licencing laws have changed since then though, although that's not to say they do serve morning booze these days. But Wetherspoons can, so I don't see why the Fridge Bar shouldn't.


I am slightly worried you know wetherspoons serve alcohol of a morning.....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> I am slightly worried you know wetherspoons serve alcohol of a morning.....


 
Who doesn't know that?? It's where you go when clubs shut till your local opens 

Crown and Sceptre is comedy gold in the mornings, some right states can be found in there (usually my mates!)


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Who doesn't know that?? It's where you go when clubs shut till your local opens


I would go to a greasy spoon and carb load. Can't remember the last time I went into a wetherspoons.... My FIL likes them, which is enough to put me off


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> I would go to a greasy spoon and carb load. Can't remember the last time I went into a wetherspoons.... My FIL likes them, which is enough to put me off


 
They serve breakfast in Wetherspoons... and beer


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmmm. Wetherspoons breakfast. Not sure it appeals.... Maybe I'm just not a proper partier any more....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> Hmmm. Wetherspoons breakfast. Not sure it appeals.... Maybe I'm just not a proper partier any more....


 
It's not great but when you're that spangled it doesn't really matter (if you can even face food)


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

I think Wetherspoons are great. Food and drink at decent prices, open all the time, and there's normally corners you can hide in if you need to.


----------



## Onket (Jan 2, 2013)

Decent real ale too, but I've had to knock that on the head really.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-think-my-real-ale-days-might-be-over.304217/


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2013)

@twistedAM  @Greebo

Stand down.  Ham stock cubes have been procured. 

thank you for your kind offers.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2013)

Market House is shut for a private party tonight, in case anyone was heading out there.

I can't imagine hosting a party on the 2nd Jan myself. Just about everyone I know is still recovering from the New Year's parties.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 2, 2013)

Went past the Sun and Doves (Sun) at 8.30am and decided to take note of the closing times (midnight all days except Sunday).  Thought as I was going to be in the area all day, I'd have a meal there tonight.  As it was, got whatever done faster than anticipated, so decided to have a late lunch there, so went at 3.00pm instead.



Doesn't open 'til 5.00pm 

Hope that's not a permanent thing.  I'm hoping it's just while they're still getting their act together, or over the festive period, but if it's permanent, then seems a bit stupid, as they'll be losing out on visitors and KCH staff money.  Seems a lot of KCH workers have been drinking in the Phoenix whilst S&D was shut.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, I see.  My friend's a locksmith and lives local


Is he the dreadlocksmith? At that is who we had


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> Is he the dreadlocksmith? At that is who we had


 
No, not him


----------



## se5 (Jan 2, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Doesn't open 'til 5.00pm
> 
> Hope that's not a permanent thing. I'm hoping it's just while they're still getting their act together, or over the festive period, but if it's permanent, then seems a bit stupid, as they'll be losing out on visitors and KCH staff money. Seems a lot of KCH workers have been drinking in the Phoenix whilst S&D was shut.


 
I fear that it may be a permanent thing - I have been caught out before at other Antic pubs such as the Tiger in Camberwell which dont open at lunchtime on weekdays.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 2, 2013)

se5 said:


> I fear that it may be a permanent thing - I have been caught out before at other Antic pubs such as the Tiger in Camberwell which dont open at lunchtime on weekdays.


 
That's ridiculous.   Seems to me they'll be losing a lot of custom from locals, hospital visitors and KCH staff


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 2, 2013)

my dickface housemate and his chum got mugged tonight on Helix Road, by the jobcentre.  Apparently this is the third attempt to mug him, and the second after getting mugged trying to buy weed on coldharbour lane :MASSIVE FUCKING ROLLEYES:  he clearly attracts it even though (in his words) he doesn't look like a poof.  nevertheless i mention this just as a warning to local locals such as @leanderman and @pat24


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 2, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> my dickface housemate and his chum got mugged tonight on Helix Road, by the jobcentre. Apparently this is the third attempt to mug him, and the second after getting mugged trying to buy weed on coldharbour lane :MASSIVE FUCKING ROLLEYES: he clearly attracts it even though (in his words) he doesn't look like a poof. nevertheless i mention this just as a warning to local locals such as @leanderman and @pat24


 
Does he think only "poofs" get mugged then? 

It's always had a reputation as a muggers paradise so hopefully the locals always exercise caution anyway


----------



## peterkro (Jan 2, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> my dickface housemate and his chum got mugged tonight on Helix Road, by the jobcentre. Apparently this is the third attempt to mug him, and the second after getting mugged trying to buy weed on coldharbour lane :MASSIVE FUCKING ROLLEYES: he clearly attracts it even though (in his words) he doesn't look like a poof. nevertheless i mention this just as a warning to local locals such as @leanderman and @pat24


 
Jesus if he can't score reasonable weed on the street in Brixton he may well need a permanent carer.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 2, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Does he think only "poofs" get mugged then?
> 
> It's always had a reputation as a muggers paradise so hopefully the locals always exercise caution anyway


 
i don't know.  i think he might have been trying to be manly in front of me! 

i've lived on this road for over 2 years now and haven't ever felt the slightest bit concerned, even though i know there's at least four hostels for offenders within 5 minutes and we've had a break in.  maybe i'm a bit oblivious but i always considered this one of brixton's leafy safe zones!


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 2, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Jesus if he can't score reasonable weed on the street in Brixton he may well need a permanent carer.


 
there's not really a lot of good weed available on the street though. i used to live above the guy who sold the weed to the street dealers.  it was terrible quality bushweed to begin with, let alone once they'd adulterated it.  he probably wandered up to the first young black guy who looked street but not too scary and demanded some weed and they took his wallet off him on general principle!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 2, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> i don't know. i think he might have been trying to be manly in front of me!
> 
> i've lived on this road for over 2 years now and haven't ever felt the slightest bit concerned, even though i know there's at least four hostels for offenders within 5 minutes and we've had a break in. maybe i'm a bit oblivious but i always considered this one of brixton's leafy safe zones!


 
Josephine Avenue has had the reputation for decades.  I can't even begin to count the amount of people I've heard of who have got mugged there (and the top end of Helix).  Alright, most of them were when it was really bad decades ago, but all those dark long gardens have always made me make sure I'm keeping an eye out down there, not that it ever stops me actually walking down there


----------



## peterkro (Jan 2, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> there's not really a lot of good weed available on the street though. i used to live above the guy who sold the weed to the street dealers. it was terrible quality bushweed to begin with, let alone once they'd adulterated it. he probably wandered up to the first young black guy who looked street but not too scary and demanded some weed and they took his wallet off him on general principle!


Yes I see your point however after living a long time in Brixton I've become friends with people who are/were street dealers and most after initial obvious rip off attempts have been straight down the line and not just with weed either.Different experiences I guess.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah, i don;t really smoke weed so i never look for it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 3, 2013)

Standard has a piece today about Nour's rent etc. http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...s-out-say-brixton-market-traders-8436274.html




> Soaring rents are forcing us out, say Brixton market traders


 


> Independent shops in Brixton market are at risk of being forced to shut as rents soar by up to almost a quarter, traders warned today.
> Established operators in the Brixton Village and Market Row areas, which have become a trendy hub for foodies, fear small businesses could be replaced by big chains — and claim landlords are too focused on maximising profits.
> A number of retailers say they have been handed new contracts without warning — including rent rises of up to 22 per cent, with payments backdated to August.
> It is also understood that newer traders, many of whom have spent tens of thousands of pounds on fit-outs and staff, are being made to sign contracts that can see them locked out instantly — in the style of those used for barrow traders in the Fifties.
> ...


 
What is this Union of Wholesale Markets thing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2013)

> “You can’t control gentrification, it’s like a floodgate situation. If they can get a Starbucks in here they will. They don’t care about the atmosphere of the market.”
> 
> But the market managers — the Union of Wholesale Markets, which operates hundreds of markets across Europe — insisted that rent rises are necessary to pay for extended opening hours.
> They also claimed that the market supports entrepreneurs, “not a site dedicated to big chains”.
> ...


 
and they just had a load of break-ins


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like the Standard saw this http://www.wuwmretailconference.org/speaker.html  and deduced that this Jean-Paul Auguste geezer is the boss of a company called WUMW. Whereas WUMW is just a trade association.   He was speaking at its conference.  He is actually the boss of Group Geraud, which owns InShops, the landlord of Market Row and Granville Arcade.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 3, 2013)

good old standard.  never knowingly researched.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 3, 2013)

that standard article said:
			
		

> Lambeth councillor Imogen Walker, cabinet member for environment and sustainability, said: “Brixton’s market is famous around the world for the huge and diverse range of food, clothes, arts and crafts. We are absolutely determined to *do everything within our power to protect the unique character of the market* and to ensure it remains at the heart of our community.​


Hmmm, I wonder what IS within the power of the council to do anything about this? Not much I suspect....unless there are any brave councillors willing to stick their necks out.

Where are the offices of InShops? We should picket their offices for a day and close them down...


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

I've made a seperate thread for the Standard/Market article:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...brixton-market-traders-standard.304403/unread


----------



## leanderman (Jan 3, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> my dickface housemate and his chum got mugged tonight on Helix Road, by the jobcentre. Apparently this is the third attempt to mug him, and the second after getting mugged trying to buy weed on coldharbour lane :MASSIVE FUCKING ROLLEYES: he clearly attracts it even though (in his words) he doesn't look like a poof. nevertheless i mention this just as a warning to local locals such as @leanderman and @pat24


 
Thanks. That's a bit depressing because I had not heard of any very local muggings since spring.

Being drunk, carrying a laptop-sized bag and wearing headphones seem to attract trouble.


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2013)

Very small portion in The Phoenix today. Hope it was a one off.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Very small portion in The Phoenix today. Hope it was a one off.


 Very unlike them!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Very small portion in The Phoenix today. Hope it was a one off.


 
It's to help people with their New Year diets


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Very unlike them!


 
As a business model it would work. I also had a pudding as a result.

I like the place too much for it to be an issue, anyway.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Very small portion in The Phoenix today. Hope it was a one off.


Did you complain? I had a delightful cheese omelette and chips yesterday which was excellent value.


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Did you complain? I had a delightful cheese omelette and chips yesterday which was excellent value.


 
It wasn't complaint worthy, but it was 'post on here to mention in passing' worthy.


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Thanks. That's a bit depressing because I had not heard of any very local muggings since spring.
> 
> Being drunk, carrying a laptop-sized bag and wearing headphones seem to attract trouble.


 
i have to admit, everytime i see someone wearing Dr Dre beats, i think to myself "if that person can spend 200 quid on a pair of shite headphones i bet they can afford to lose their wallet"...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 3, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> i have to admit, everytime i see someone wearing Dr Dre beats, i think to myself "if that person can spend 200 quid on a pair of shite headphones i bet they can afford to lose their wallet"...


 
I know what you mean, but, unfortunately, the muggers tend to use quite a degree of violence.

One neighbour woke up in hospital with serious head injuries. And my brother-in-law's mouth was smashed in.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 3, 2013)

bluestreak said:


> i have to admit, everytime i see someone wearing Dr Dre beats, i think to myself "if that person can spend 200 quid on a pair of shite headphones i bet they can afford to lose their wallet"...


every time i see a pair of Dr Dre beats headphones I think of OneHaroldBishop.........


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> every time i see a pair of Dr Dre beats headphones I think of OneHaroldBishop.........


I own a pair, sadly- they were the only ones on sale in city airport that won't by Phillips (long story but I will NEVER give Philips ANY money).  They are just the crappest things in the world, and the Northerner laughs at me every time he sees them.  I have now bought something else to use all the time, and they are in the 'expensive mistake' drawer


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> I own a pair, sadly- they were the only ones on sale in city airport that won't by Phillips (long story but I will NEVER give Philips ANY money). They are just the crappest things in the world, and the Northerner laughs at me every time he sees them. I have now bought something else to use all the time, and they are in the 'expensive mistake' drawer


I've actually listened to some 'Beats' headphones in Currys in Brixton. As a DJ, I thought the sound quality was superb and the volume and frequency response was far better than everything else they had on sale. Having said that, they're extremely overpriced at £200+. I use some £40 Sennheisers and they're almost as good...more than I need for DJing anyway.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've actually listened to some 'Beats' headphones in Currys in Brixton. As a DJ, I thought the sound quality was superb and the volume and frequency response was far better than everything else they had on sale. Having said that, they're extremely overpriced at £200+. I use some £40 Sennheisers and they're almost as good...more than I need for DJing anyway.


if you use them on planes etc, noise leaks- they cancel what you hear, but not what the guy next to you hears of what you are listening to.  I'm a big fan of Sennheisers and Bose, myself


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

My headphones cost £6 and they are fine.






I win.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2013)

Only one unit left!





Will it be a phone shop?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 4, 2013)

Noticed that last night


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> My headphones cost £6 and they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What sort are they?  I hope they are not the leaky sort.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> What sort are they? I hope they are not the leaky sort.


 
I'm no plumber.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'm no plumber.


 
Ones that look like this.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

I really don't think we need massive photos of cheapo headphones in this thread.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Only one unit left!
> 
> Will it be a phone shop?


There's only about one or two major phone shops that haven't yet slithered into Brixton yet, isn't there?


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Ones that look like this.


don't they come free when you buy an MP3 player?  in which case £6 is a rip off...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> don't they come free when you buy an MP3 player? in which case £6 is a rip off...


 
Well it's just an example of that type. And if you are the sort that tends to take them out to talk to shopkeepers and half shove them in your pocket and then  10 mins later have people tap you on the shoulder because you look like you're taking two teeny tiny yappy dogs for a walk, you may find you have to replace them with some regularity.

Personally I immediately replace them with earbud style ones which don't leak.

The ones pictured should not be allowed to be sold under the trades description act.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Ones that look like this.


 
Sort of.

More like these black ones, though-


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> don't they come free when you buy an MP3 player? in which case £6 is a rip off...


 
No, they weren't free ones.


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Well it's just an example of that type. And if you are the sort that tends to take them out to talk to shopkeepers and half shove them in your pocket and then have people tap you on the shoulder because you look like you're taking two teeny tiny yappy dogs for a walk 10 mins later, you may find you have to replace them with some regularity.
> 
> Personally I immediately replace them with earbud style ones which don't leak.
> 
> The ones pictured should not be allowed to be sold under the trades description act.


leaky earphones are one of my obsessions.  Hate, loathe and detest

In other news, I just met a bloke in Brockwell Park who had a mastiff/bulldog cross called 'fluffy'


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sort of.
> 
> More like these black ones, though-


 
they look like leaky ones to me.  And as uncomfortable. 

get some earbud ones for a tenner or so instead and don't have everyone hating you on the train.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> they look like leaky ones to me. And as uncomfortable.
> 
> get some earbud ones for a tenner or so instead and don't have everyone hating you on the train.


 
Cheers for the tip off.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> they look like leaky ones to me. And as uncomfortable.
> 
> get some earbud ones for a tenner or so instead and don't have everyone hating you on the train.


 
The Sennheiser HD218i over-ear set (£40) has an in-line button to control Apple devices. They make me look a bit (more) of a dick though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2013)

editor said:


> There's only about one or two major phone shops that haven't yet slithered into Brixton yet, isn't there?


Estate agents could call that part of Brixton the Telephony Quarter


----------



## paolo (Jan 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Josephine Avenue has had the reputation for decades.  I can't even begin to count the amount of people I've heard of who have got mugged there (and the top end of Helix).  Alright, most of them were when it was really bad decades ago, but all those dark long gardens have always made me make sure I'm keeping an eye out down there, not that it ever stops me actually walking down there



The railings improved things, according to a few long term residents.

These days it seems more spread around. There's been some in JA, some in Leander, some up Tulse Hill.

On the basis of the crime map, the pattern the local neighbourhood policing team have observed is commuter routes home. The lines of incidents gravitate up the two hills from the tube, many during early evening. People getting followed off buses, for example (they speculate).


----------



## paolo (Jan 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Estate agents could call that part of Brixton the Telephony Quarter



That is so good, it deserves a place alongside villaaage in our vernacular.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

This could be the, err, Square Quarter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2013)

Did I dream it or did someone here say there was a bit of Peckham called the French Quarter?
I think Lewisham should be the German Quarter on the basis that it has two German sausage floggers.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2013)

Seems to have been an awful lot of police cars whizzing down Gresham Road at the moment (towards central Brixton).


----------



## leanderman (Jan 4, 2013)

paolo said:


> The railings improved things, according to a few long term residents.
> 
> These days it seems more spread around. There's been some in JA, some in Leander, some up Tulse Hill.
> 
> On the basis of the crime map, the pattern the local neighbourhood policing team have observed is commuter routes home. The lines of incidents gravitate up the two hills from the tube, many during early evening. People getting followed off buses, for example (they speculate).


 
Yes. And possibly with help from lookouts. Stronger lighting might help but, annoyingly, the lamps in Josephine Avenue don't allow for it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Estate agents could call that part of Brixton the Telephony Quarter


If I ever win the lottery, I'm having one of those cast metal signs made and installed like there already are around Brixton.


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Did I dream it or did someone here say there was a bit of Peckham called the French Quarter?
> I think Lewisham should be the German Quarter on the basis that it has two German sausage floggers.



There was certainly a French farmers' market for a while outside the library.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Roti van gets a mention in stylist magazine:

http://www.stylist.co.uk/life/recipes/londons-best-ever-street-food#image-rotator-1


----------



## ajdown (Jan 5, 2013)

Why is it when I'm not waiting for the post he's here and early, today I'm waiting for something on special delivery to arrive and no sign of him yet?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 5, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Why is it when I'm not waiting for the post he's here and early, today I'm waiting for something on special delivery to arrive and no sign of him yet?


The special delivery postmen/women have a van, whereas the normal post gets delivered on foot by someone else


----------



## paolo (Jan 5, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The special delivery postmen/women have a van


 
They wait covertly, watching with telephoto lenses and monitoring equipment. Checking the movement logs, from previous intel.

"He's going to the shop. We've got 3 minutes. GO GO GO!"
...
[card lands on doormat... "While you were out"]

(c) Not The Nine O'Clock News


----------



## paolo (Jan 5, 2013)

Erm, have we already talked about 'Spicy Pearls', currently fitting out on BWL?


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

One thing I genuinely don't miss after moving out of London is aeroplane noise pollution.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> One thing I genuinely don't miss after moving out of London is aeroplane noise pollution.


 
Depends where you live.  Having lived under the Heathrow flightpath for nearly 20 years, Brixton is like quiet sky heaven to me


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

None is better.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2013)

I miss the daily roar of Concorde thundering over Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, you said.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

The above posts were meant for the 'Brixton sounds' thread. Sorry. Dunno what happened there. :/

Have re-posted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> One thing I genuinely don't miss after moving out of London is aeroplane noise pollution.


That's one thing I've never understood about fellow Londoners' gripes about aircraft noise. I never ever notice it!


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2013)

Neither did I. I certainly never griped about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2013)

Then why miss something you never noticed?


----------



## peterkro (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to live in a hut in the gardens of Villa road, those were the days I knew what time the first jet flew over (just before five for a landing slot at Heathrow at five or just after)I don't miss them.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2013)

The only time I used to notice them was when I was in bed having got home from a club at 4/5/6am, circling sometimes for a landing; and now when I'm in Brockwell park.

I never noticed concorde as I'm mostly not in Brixton at 5.20 or 6pm but I remember it going past just before it's last flight and all the people in my sight and me all stopped and watched it wistfully.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never really noticed aircraft noise here. 
Obvs the police helicopter sometimes but I'm more interested than annoyed by that. Seems much less frequent though.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Then why miss something you never noticed?


Because you notice when it's completely not there, instead of it being there but just not registering.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I've never really noticed aircraft noise here.
> Obvs the police helicopter sometimes but I'm more interested than annoyed by that. Seems much less frequent though.


I dated a guy who lived in Barnes (I know, I know....) and the aircraft noise was HELL.  Even with double glazing it would wake me up with a start at 5.30 ish- they came in so low.  Never understood why it was such an expensive part of london as it was unbearable....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 6, 2013)

5pm ish Concorde coming over my flat on Queenstown Rd was ace. That and the Power Station were two of my favourite things.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 6, 2013)

My mate Lucy Jam Tart is doing the London Underground Radio Show today - dub, reggae and drum & bass! 5pm til 8pm, come and have a listen!

The show is currently broadcast via interFace's Ustream Channel HERE http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/ustreamer.html
The chatroom is to be found HERE http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html​More details on the thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...n-underground-radio-sundays-5-8pm-gmt.288000/
​


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2013)

I saw Normski DJing at the Dogstar last night.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 6, 2013)

editor said:


> I saw Normski DJing at the Dogstar last night.


wickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2013)

editor said:


> I saw Normski DJing at the Dogstar last night.



What you wearing?!


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2013)

Winot said:


> What you wearing?!


Sadly, I couldn't find my massively over sized specs and batch of glo sticks.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 7, 2013)

@Onket Sema's at the bottom of Tulse Hill has lasagne as one of their specials today. 

Apologies for not seeing this earlier...


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2013)

FAR too late in the day!

That said, there may be some left tomorrow.

Their No7 breakfast is the dog's bollocks though. Difficult to go for anything else in there.


----------



## eroom (Jan 8, 2013)

Odd planning notice through the door yesterday: it seems there's a proposal to have a daily market at the bottom of Railton Road (ie outside Herne Hill station, where the Sunday one is currently).

Quite apart from all the predictable hoohah about noise/parking/rubbish etc, I can't imagine the local shops being very pleased about it. Or Brixton market traders for that matter.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2013)

On the road, or the paved bit? Those traders have more of a kerfuffle with the cab shop than each other.


----------



## eroom (Jan 8, 2013)

From the planning doc it looks like stalls all the way along the road from Rymer St to where it meets Dulwich Road: so road closed throughout the day every day presumably.


----------



## Brix69 (Jan 8, 2013)

Manter said:


> I dated a guy who lived in Barnes (I know, I know....) and the aircraft noise was HELL. Even with double glazing it would wake me up with a start at 5.30 ish- they came in so low. Never understood why it was such an expensive part of london as it was unbearable....


I find the aircraft noise in Brixton bad enough, it starts at twenty past four in the morning and from six it's almost never free from aicraft noise, why they are allowed to blight so many areas I don't know. Brixton is also under the city airport flightpath when they are landing from the west. They are the planes which come in lower over Brockwell Park before turning north over Brixton.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2013)

eroom said:


> From the planning doc it looks like stalls all the way along the road from Rymer St to where it meets Dulwich Road: so road closed throughout the day every day presumably.


 
Isn't that meant to be an access road for deliveries etc. - hence the lights as it rejoins the junction at the bottom of Brockwell Park - whilst there aren't lots of homes there, there are enough for that to be a bit of an issue for them.


----------



## fjydj (Jan 8, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Isn't that meant to be an access road for deliveries etc. - hence the lights as it rejoins the junction at the bottom of Brockwell Park - whilst there aren't lots of homes there, there are enough for that to be a bit of an issue for them.


 
one tiny section of road is closed to through motor traffic, and you still want it opened up to cars again  It would be nice if this was applied to the market around brixton instead of the horrible car dominated streets we suffer with in Brixton


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah no, I've not explained myself well; I think it's much better now it's semi pedestrianised (aside from the fact lots of it is now just a car park for the taxi company).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2013)

Brix69 said:


> I find the aircraft noise in Brixton bad enough, it starts at twenty past four in the morning and from six it's almost never free from aicraft noise, why they are allowed to blight so many areas I don't know. Brixton is also under the city airport flightpath when they are landing from the west. They are the planes which come in lower over Brockwell Park before turning north over Brixton.


Most people just get used to it and it is just not an issue to them, so you're only option is to put up with or move out of London


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Most people just get used to it and it is just not an issue to them, so you're only option is to put up with or move out of London


When I lived in Wales it would be RAF jets that would come from nowhere, flying low, excruciating noise, I was in deepest rural Dyfed. It's just since the volcano ash thing, having had a glimpse of how lovely it can be, there's a new wistfulness about how lovely it is without aeroplanes, wherever you live.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember that volcano ash cloud and being struck at how everyone saying how quiet it was but it made no difference to me. Maybe it's me who is odd then.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 8, 2013)

sometimes when I'm awake late and it's quiet I hear one train in the distance at the back of mine. No idea where it's passing by. Clapham maybe. Balham?  Dunno.  Maybe it's a ghost train.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 8, 2013)

The noise has bugged me in the previous three places I've lived in Brixton. But now I'm in Rushcroft Road I can hardly hear them because mansion blocks have much thicker walls.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> sometimes when I'm awake late and it's quiet I hear one train in the distance at the back of mine. No idea where it's passing by. Clapham maybe. Balham? Dunno. Maybe it's a ghost train.


I hear the very ocasional train from up on the hill too. No idea which line it's on.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember that volcano ash cloud and being struck at how everyone saying how quiet it was but it made no difference to me. Maybe it's me who is odd then.


No surprise there then


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe it's me who is odd then.


 
Genuine question?!


----------



## Rushy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> When I lived in Wales it would be RAF jets that would come from nowhere, flying low, excruciating noise, I was in deepest rural Dyfed.


Around the valleys between Mach and Llanidloes too - I love those jets. Sometimes when you are up a mountain they fly beneath you and you can see them in the cockpit. I'm sure one waggled at me once when I was waving furiously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> No surprise there then





Onket said:


> Genuine question?!




Well I would have thought that most Londoners become oblivious to traffic noise.
Otherwise how could they stand it?


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well I would have thought that most Londoners become oblivious to traffic noise.


 


Orang Utan said:


> I remember that volcano ash cloud and being struck at how everyone saying how quiet it was


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2013)

Onket said:


>


I know. That's why i was struck. 
I remember thinking everyone else was mad.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> sometimes when I'm awake late and it's quiet I hear one train in the distance at the back of mine. No idea where it's passing by. Clapham maybe. Balham? Dunno. Maybe it's a ghost train.


I like hearing trains go by at night.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ "Everyone loves the sound of a train in the distance"  P.Simon


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I know. That's why i was struck.
> I remember thinking everyone else was mad.


 
Shows this isn't the case, though-



Orang Utan said:


> Most people just get used to it and it is just not an issue to them, so you're only option is to put up with or move out of London


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

Occasionally, I'll unexpectedly hear the sound of a steam engine getting louder and louder as a loco puffs through Brixton. Those are good days.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 8, 2013)

When I lived on Brixton Hill I used to love it when the water mains burst and the road was closed to traffic for the day.


----------



## eroom (Jan 8, 2013)

There's some kind of occasional train that I suspect might clear the tracks of leaves which I particularly like.

It inches through the night clanking and hissing like some awful diabolic automaton.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 8, 2013)

I've got flu and it's my birthday.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Around the valleys between Mach and Llanidloes too - I love those jets. Sometimes when you are up a mountain they fly beneath you and you can see them in the cockpit. I'm sure one waggled at me once when I was waving furiously.


I hated them because they'd cause livestock stampedes and injuries which the MOD rarely took any responsibility for. A friend was nearly killed when two horses leapt a hedge in terror and landed on his car. Neither horse survived, and the owner was left seriously out of pocket and my mate lost his no claims.They'd just come out of nowhere, those jets, nearly knocking you flat with the noise.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've got flu and it's my birthday.


----------



## Onket (Jan 8, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've got flu and it's my birthday.


 
Get well soon!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 8, 2013)

rarely notice aircraft noise, except occasionally in the park

or, the other day, when trying to have a conversation with my neighbour on the opposite pavement


----------



## Rushy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I hated them because they'd cause livestock stampedes and injuries which the MOD rarely took any responsibility for. A friend was nearly killed when two horses leapt a hedge in terror and landed on his car. Neither horse survived, and the owner was left seriously out of pocket and my mate lost his no claims.They'd just come out of nowhere, those jets, nearly knocking you flat with the noise.


Wow. The cattle and sheep up my way never even seem to bat an eyelid.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 8, 2013)

They'd do really low swoops over the moor then up the valley. I've seen the pilots but from ground level coming straight at me.....horses were always the most easily spooked but the milk farmer had a few problems too. They weren't supposed to fly lower than 100 feet iirc but they did.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They'd do really low swoops over the moor then up the valley. I've seen the pilots but from ground level coming straight at me.....horses were always the most easily spooked but the milk farmer had a few problems too. They weren't supposed to fly lower than 100 feet iirc but they did.


I'd love a go in one but think they are single seaters.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2013)

Who the chuffing heck is employing a jack hammer on Coldharbour Lane at this time of night?


----------



## Manter (Jan 8, 2013)

When





Orang Utan said:


> I remember that volcano ash cloud and being struck at how everyone saying how quiet it was but it made no difference to me. Maybe it's me who is odd then.


 when the ash cloud stuck I was in the polish answer to Milton Keynes. By day 4 I knew why they drink so much vodka. So I like the planes- they are often bringing me home!!





Orang Utan said:


> Well I would have thought that most Londoners become oblivious to traffic noise.
> Otherwise how could they stand it?


when I lived in Brixton road I completely stopped hearing traffic. When I moved to the new place I couldn't sleep at first as my brain kept registering something was missing....


----------



## story (Jan 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Who the chuffing heck is employing a jack hammer on Coldharbour Lane at this time of night?


 

Your post reminded me that I meant to ring the water board to report a leak earlier this afternoon. While I was on the phone just now they asked if I was referring to the problem in Coldharbour Lane. 

They had a leak reported and had to turn off a valve in order to locate the leak, which may have resulted in a momentary loss of water pressure or supply in the area. If they have located a leak, they'll go ahead and fix it.

Wasn't there a torrential leak in Somerleyton Road a few weeks back?

Btw, for future reference, Thames Water are keen to have people report suspected leaks & burst pipes on their 24-hour freephone (but not for mobiles) number: 

0800 714 614


----------



## Manter (Jan 8, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've got flu and it's my birthday.


I can't find your birthday thread, so happy birthday and feel better soon


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you. I don't have a birthday thread - didn't put my birthday on my profile.  Hateful birthdays, Death with his scythe etc.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2013)

What time is sunrise?


----------



## Onket (Jan 9, 2013)

Sun-a-rise, in the morning.


----------



## Manter (Jan 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Thank you. I don't have a birthday thread - didn't put my birthday on my profile.  Hateful birthdays, Death with his scythe etc.


Well, not like as much as think is entertainingly gothic


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I've got flu and it's my birthday.


Boooo. 
Happy birthday!


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 9, 2013)

Horrible stabbing up Brixton Hill last night. Scary.


> A man was stabbed several times during an aggravated burglary in Brixton Hill last night. The 26-year-old victim answered his front door in Fortrose Gardens at about 6pm last night, when he was attacked by three or four men in balaclavas. He managed to escape and take refuge in a nearby Tesco Express, in Streatham Place, where an ambulance was called. Three other people at the Fortrose Gardens home were held at knifepoint as the suspects searched the premises and stole a number of items. The victim was taken to a south London hospital where his injuries were not treated as life changing. He has since been discharged.


From http://www.brixtonblog.com/9246/9246
Difficult to defend against a gang who come to your door....seems a very vicious and extreme form of burglary for this country. I hope the cunts are caught soon.


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What time is sunrise?


 
First thing in the morning. My advice is avoid it at all costs, unless it coincides with bedtime.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 9, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Horrible stabbing up Brixton Hill last night. .


 
Is there such a thing as a 'nice' stabbing?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2013)

Just had a flyer for this lot........... http://www.housebites.com/pages/about
through my letterbox, another symptom of gentrification ?

E2A corporate speak in the above link may offend


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty sure Housebites has been around for ages.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 10, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Pretty sure Housebites has been around for ages.


 
.......it's the first time they flyered us so symptomatic of changes in the demographic of the area, especially considering that not long ago you couldnt get a pizza delivered from any of the national chains.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2013)

I know I got a flyer for them in Brixton last year..  not at our flat but in one of the business units..


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Horrible stabbing up Brixton Hill last night. Scary.
> 
> From http://www.brixtonblog.com/9246/9246
> Difficult to defend against a gang who come to your door....seems a very vicious and extreme form of burglary for this country. I hope the cunts are caught soon.


 
i've heard of this sort of thing before, but only when gangs go in to rob dealers.  perhaps this was what happened here - or mistaken identity?  they must have been targeted, that seems so extreme for a random attack.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2013)

That's in Streatham, not Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Just walked along Coldharbour Lane to Camberwell. Passed five closed pubs.
Goodbye The Angel, Warrior (Junction), Green Man, The Crown (Mucky Duck), The Enterprise.


----------



## Griffter (Jan 10, 2013)

Ed - getting a bit jealous of your Thursday nights at 414. Any recommendations for tonight?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i've heard of this sort of thing before, but only when gangs go in to rob dealers. perhaps this was what happened here - or mistaken identity? they must have been targeted, that seems so extreme for a random attack.


 
Very strange and unnecessary wording 



> *The victim was taken to a south London hospital where his injuries were not treated as life changing*. He has since been discharged.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Just walked along Coldharbour Lane to Camberwell. Passed five closed pubs.
> Goodbye The Angel, Warrior (Junction), Green Man, The Crown (Mucky Duck), The Enterprise.


 
At least the Sun and Doves is back even if it's no longer called the Sun and Doves and was probably shut


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Very strange and unnecessary wording


 
What do you mean?  Me?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> What do you mean? Me?


 
I quoted the strange and unnecessary wording


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Griffter said:


> Ed - getting a bit jealous of your Thursday nights at 414. Any recommendations for tonight?


I'm not sure if it's on tonight. Let me text 'em.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm not sure if it's on tonight. Let me text 'em.


 
oh, now someone else wants to go "it might not be on".  reminds me of the kid who claims he has a tank but won't bring it in to school because the army are using it that day.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> oh, now someone else wants to go "it might not be on". reminds me of the kid who claims he has a tank but won't bring it in to school because the army are using it that day.


Or... there's nothing listed on BrixtonBuzz so I need to check before recommending the night


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah yeah.  and your dad's an astronaut, we know


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> yeah yeah. and your dad's an astronaut, we know


BrixtonBuzz listings are thataway, oh cynical one: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/calendar/

If it's not on, I'll probably drift down the Dog for the Get Low DJs.


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Kanda said:


> That's in Streatham, not Brixton.


Oh, well that's ok then


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Horrible stabbing up Brixton Hill last night. Scary.
> 
> From http://www.brixtonblog.com/9246/9246
> Difficult to defend against a gang who come to your door....seems a very vicious and extreme form of burglary for this country. I hope the cunts are caught soon.


pretty scary too as home is the one place you hope to feel safe- you know, go in lock the door, hide from the world- must feel like a huge violation (not that being stabbed doesn't anyway, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> pretty scary too as home is the one place you hope to feel safe- you know, go in lock the door, hide from the world- must feel like a huge violation (not that being stabbed doesn't anyway, but you know what I mean)


 
I never answer doorbell unless I'm expecting someone


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never answer doorbell unless I'm expecting someone


I do without any thought


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> I do without any thought


 
I don't mainly to avoid charity people and bible bashers, but for other reasons as well.  Glad I don't


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't mainly to avoid charity people and bible bashers, but for other reasons as well. Glad I don't


Charity people are never real ones- they are always those plastic bag people who want household goods or clothes, so I ask for their charity registration number and then am cheerfully rude to them when they can't tell me.
And bible bashers avoid my house on the whole.... may be the upside down cross in the front window....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never answer doorbell unless I'm expecting someone


 
me too.  i wonder how often that has saved me from being stabbed?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

Manter said:


> I do without any thought


One of the reasons I'm glad of the security grille - great for keeping people out unless you really want to let them in.  

Not because I've felt at risk that often, but some of the doorstep salesmen and preachers can be very difficult to get rid of.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2013)

Greebo said:


> One of the reasons I'm glad of the security grille - great for keeping people out unless you really want to let them in.
> 
> Not because I've felt at risk that often, but some of the doorstep salesmen and preachers can be very difficult to get rid of.


 
What type of security grill?   One of those door sized ones?


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Greebo said:


> One of the reasons I'm glad of the security grille - great for keeping people out unless you really want to let them in.
> 
> Not because I've felt at risk that often, but some of the doorstep salesmen and preachers can be very difficult to get rid of.


I must be much ruder than you- they turn tail pretty rapidly when we answer the door

(must remember to put clothes on before opening the door....)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I never answer doorbell unless I'm expecting someone


Ditto - whoever it is, I probably don't want to speak to them.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What type of security grill? One of those door sized ones?


Yes, it was here before VP moved in. Scroll bits instead of plain prison style bars.


Manter said:


> I must be much ruder than you- they turn tail pretty rapidly when we answer the door<snip>


Apart from anything else, you're quite a bit taller, which makes a difference.  But I'm pretty good at tearing unwanted callers to shreds when I have to be.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 10, 2013)

I always open the door. Never been much of a problem.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2013)

I always carry a knife when I open the door.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I always carry a knife when I open the door.


 
one of my clients keeps a knife jammed in the doorframe so that he is never caught unawares by a caller.


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2013)

Must be horrible being scared of opening your own front door.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> I do without any thought


Ditto.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm lucky enough to have lived and am living in a gate/door entry place, so never get calls unless it's the postman or friends.
I think I would enjoy getting a religious cold caller or a salesman, cos i don't get to be rude to idiots often IRL


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> Must be horrible being scared of opening your own front door.


 
i agree.  although i think he probably is the cause of fear in a lot of other people too, so it averages out.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone else see the busking drummer at Brixton tube today?







http://www.urban75.org/blog/busking-drummer-blasts-out-the-beats-in-brixton/


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 12, 2013)

He was at Charing Cross at 6pm on Monday doing the same thing


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> He was at Charing Cross at 6pm on Monday doing the same thing


He must have a big car to lug all that gear around.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah - thats what I thought. Fuck knows where you park it outside Charing Cross though


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm lucky enough to have lived and am living in a gate/door entry place, so never get calls unless it's the postman or friends.
> I think I would enjoy getting a religious cold caller or a salesman, cos i don't get to be rude to idiots often IRL


I live four floors up, there's a communal intercom on the outside front door, great for ignoring unexpected callers. I normally never answer it unless expecting someone, but did once when I thought it might've been the postman. It was some deity fearing type pedalling the usual absurd rubbish. They were very polite, and I was equally gracious in declining their offer of enlightenment. I could not help but admire their optimism in thinking I'd be happy to traipse down 4 stories to hear their spiel. They may've been deluded, but at least they made the effort.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 12, 2013)

As if the whole sorry tale of Barratt Home's cynical enterprise Brixton Square wasn't nauseating enough, I notice they have named the blocks in the square after places in Brixton. I find the use of 'Windrush' here altogether offensive:


----------



## colacubes (Jan 12, 2013)

Been extensive discussion of this on the Brixton Square thread.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 12, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Been extensive discussion of this on the Brixton Square thread.


ah, sorry, had a scan through and couldnt find it.. apologies!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 12, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> ah, sorry, had a scan through and couldnt find it.. apologies!


 
Here you go:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-on-coldharbour-lane-old-cooltan-site.293394/

Search isn't always the easiest on here


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Anyone else see the busking drummer at Brixton tube today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had a buy playing buckets beside him too


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

Also the didgeridoo was out tonight when I got off the tube. In the rain


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that a plastic bag on his wash basket?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes it is. Must be there for some reason.


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it is. Must be there for some reason.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Brixton was weirdly busy tonight. The Albert was so busy the landlord had to stop people coming in and it was a similar story at the Dogstar. And it was packed at the Ritzy Upstairs too. 

No one I spoke to could work out what the chuffing heck was going on. Where did all these people come from?!


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jay Rayner slags off Wishbone in the paper today and discusses Brixton villiiiaaage and sort of defends his position therein...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

He's linked to the Urban75.org page.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Jay Rayner slags off Wishbone in the paper today and discusses Brixton villiiiaaage and sort of defends his position therein...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


 
Difficult to argue with his review of Wishbone that much to be fair, the usual critical hyperbolics perhaps expected. I did't think the place was too terrible on my one experience there - certainly no great shakes, but not the end of the world either. The Korean wings were too heavily battered, with overkill on the vinegar and ginger and little else. And the chicken shop wings were also a little stodgy and lacking in anything surprising or exceptional. I wanted the full on best of breed US food food experience - the fried chicken equivalent of the Meat Liquor burgers - but this was all too familiar, clumsily executed and faintly disappointing. Didn't hate, but nothing to trumpet about either. You could strike luckier elsewhere, but I can't claim that I left wishing for the lottery of South London's KFCs either. On the plus side the enthusiastic service was lovely, albeit from an unexpected acquaintance/friend of friend who I hadn't seen for years.

I've been a cynical onlooker to the whole village thing at times, trying to strike a balance between enjoying some of the new arrivals and cherishing old favourites whilst not constantly bemoaning that it'll all go to hell in a Spitalfields shaped hipster handcart. I'm finding it increasingly difficult to feel enthusiastic about the place mind, the shrinking number of genuinely useful (to me) stalls and reduced choice of produce becoming increasingly obvious. I can't blame a food critic for writing about places he enjoys - its hardly as Rayner hasn't been writing about the area for years, well before the current hype - just as I don't blame the posters on this site for writing about the things they've enjoyed at the Village. This place reflects the demographic change of the area perhaps more than elsewhere if anything, with posters far more likely to know the location of the village's mediterranean restaurants and coffee bars than where they could get hold of than casareep, fitweed, mauby or chicharron (for example)'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> the shrinking number of genuinely useful (to me) stalls and reduced choice of produce becoming increasingly obvious.


This is something that I have noticed too, with alarm. I'm especially worried about Nour at the moment.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

Me too. Nour would leave a huge hole. Lose that and we're approaching the tipping point where the market becomes a curiosity/ convenience strip rather than a diverse food destination. Nour's one of the few shops with the scale to compete for choice with other local markets.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

> Many within the community, including me, thought this a Good Thing. Money was coming in. Brixton had stopped being synonymous with trouble and strife


 
I object to comments like this. I have lived in Brixton for years ( dont know how much longer with whats happening to it) and for me Brixton is more than trouble and strife. It is a unique and lively place with a sense of community. I am not glamorising its past. Its just that I object to the implication that without what Rayner says is a "Good Thing" coming here Brixton was no good.

Rayner can go fuck himself.


And a meal for £45 for two- really affordable then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Also the didgeridoo was out tonight when I got off the tube. In the rain


 
He's taking up enough of the pavement.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 13, 2013)

I was actually positively surprised by didgeridoo man when I went past last night, I'd had this mental picture of horrid leaky brain hippy drivel noises being made which wasn't the case.
And yes, surprisingly busy round brixton for an early January Saturday night.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I object to comments like this. I have lived in Brixton for years ( dont know how much longer with whats happening to it) and for me Brixton is more than trouble and strife. It is a unique and lively place with a sense of community. I am not glamorising its past. Its just that I object to the implication that without what Rayner says is a "Good Thing" coming here Brixton was no good.
> 
> Rayner can go fuck himself.
> 
> ...


 
He didn't say it was no good without BV.  He said it was synonymous with it. It is/was how it was viewed.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's taking up enough of the pavement.


 
 Big pavement outside Tube entrance. Bemused clubbers were looking on.

  I felt a bit sorry for him. It was dark, wet and cold.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

The debate here appears to now be reduced to:

"I've lived here longer than you, I hate newcomers."

Fuck off.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> This place reflects the demographic change of the area perhaps more than elsewhere if anything, with posters far more likely to know the location of the village's mediterranean restaurants and coffee bars than where they could get hold of than casareep, fitweed, mauby or chicharron (for example)'


 
Except for mauby I don't know what those things are, and I don't want any mauby.  If I searched urban would I find a larger incidence of these foods being talked about pre, say, 2005?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> He didn't say it was no good without BV. He said it was synonymous with it. It is/was how it was viewed.


 
 It was what he says. Highlighted below.




> Many within the community, *including me,* thought this a Good Thing. Money was coming in. Brixton had stopped being synonymous with trouble and strife.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I was actually positively surprised by didgeridoo man when I went past last night, I'd had this mental picture of horrid leaky brain hippy drivel noises being made which wasn't the case.


 
I saw him about a year or so ago, for the first time, and really liked it. He got a really good audience on that day, people stopped and watched.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I object to comments like this. I have lived in Brixton for years ( dont know how much longer with whats happening to it) and for me Brixton is more than trouble and strife. It is a unique and lively place with a sense of community. I am not glamorising its past. Its just that I object to the implication that without what Rayner says is a "Good Thing" coming
> 
> Rayner can go fuck himself.


 
Think you're reading a little too much into that tbh. You honestly, in all of your years in Brixton, never told people where you've lived and not been faced with eyes of bemusement and occasionally fear? I've more than a few times found myself wearily defending the place against unjustified reactions and criticism.

Your two positions are not necessarily exclusive. I too thought Brixton deserved a little more attention and praise, liked some of the efforts at regenerating the market and that Brixton was getting a little more appreciation. You can think that and still have reservations about how the development's been taken forward though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> The debate here appears to now be reduced to:
> 
> "I've lived here longer than you, I hate newcomers."
> 
> Fuck off.


 
No it is not what I am saying .

I only said that because of my knowledge of Brixton history from personal experience. It is misrepresenting Brixton to define it in the way Rayner did in his article. 

I do not care how long or short Rayner has been here.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Think you're reading a little too much into that tbh. You honestly, in all of your years in Brixton, never told people where you've lived and not been faced with eyes of bemusement and occasionally fear? I've more than a few times found myself wearily defending the place against unjustified reactions and criticism criticism.
> 
> Your two positions are not necessarily exclusive. I too thought Brixton deserved a little more attention and praise, liked some of the efforts at regenerating the market and that Brixton was getting a little more appreciation. You can think that and still have reservations about how the development's been taken forward though.


 
Yes people in the past I have met have thought Brixton was scary place to live. 

What gets me is that somehow it was terrible place and then suddenly its ok. 

I am not objecting to everything that has happened in the market.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Noticed the curtains/bedding/cushion shop net to the outside Entrance to Nour is closing down, odd why there's no campaigns to support and save that, instead the focus tends to be on food related trades, such as Nour/Roti Van etc. Not a criticism, but an observation.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Except for mauby I don't know what those things are, and I don't want any mauby. If I searched urban would I find a larger incidence of these foods being talked about pre, say, 2005?


 
Very doubtful. Urban has never reflected much of the local community. That's not a particular criticism - it's a bulletin board after all, one far less specialised and geeky than most. I've often been a little surprised by how few of the local posters seemed to know what was available on their doorstep, seeking out or being surprised by, produce that is (or at least was) widely available in the market.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Yes people in the past I have met have thought Brixton was scary place to live.
> 
> What gets me is that somehow it was terrible place and then suddenly its ok.
> 
> I am not objecting to everything that has happened in the market.


 
Who's come anywhere close to expressing that emotion then? I'm not sure what your beef is with Rayner, but I think you're misrepresenting his views here. If the bloke was so ashamed/secretly disgusted about Brixton before he done's a remarkable job of hiding it, leaving all sorts of positive reviews about the places he's eaten in locally for years and years. It's hardly as he come around to the place after years of hatchet jobs, nor does he live like some hermit excluded from the scary local people. He's a remarkably common sight around these parts, or perhaps it just seems that way. It's difficult to forget Rayner in sweat pants and trainers.

James Delingpole used to live very locally until very recently too. Now there's a cuntpipe worth getting aggravated about.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> It's difficult to forget Rayner in sweat pants and trainers.


 I've seen it too...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Who's come anywhere close to expressing that emotion then? I'm not sure what your beef is with Rayner, but I think you're misrepresenting his views here.... He's a remarkably common sight around these parts, or perhaps it just seems that way. It's difficult to forget Rayner in sweat pants and trainers.
> .


 
Cant say Ive ever noticed him around.

Not always in the mood for considered argument as I would on other threads.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Noticed the curtains/bedding/cushion shop net to the outside Entrance to Nour is closing down, odd why there's no campaigns to support and save that, instead the focus tends to be on food related trades, such as Nour/Roti Van etc. Not a criticism, but an observation.


 
I'm guessing people would use Nour or the Roti van a lot more regularly than a curtain/bedding/cushion shop so would have a lot more interest in keeping the former open as probably more familiar with the owners.  Just a guess


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Noticed the curtains/bedding/cushion shop net to the outside Entrance to Nour is closing down, odd why there's no campaigns to support and save that, instead the focus tends to be on food related trades, such as Nour/Roti Van etc. Not a criticism, but an observation.


From urban's POV, I suspect it's because many of us go food shopping in the market every week, but rarely buy curtains.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> From urban's POV, I suspect it's because many of us go food shopping in the market every week, but rarely buy curtains.


 
If they sold blinds and frosted glass sheets, business might pick up though


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup, in 32 years I've bought new curtains twice. Once (made to measure) in Denmay Fabrics which used to be on Brixton Station Road and once some ready mades in the sale at Morley's. Otherwise my curtains have been hand-me-downs from friends and dead rellies.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I've seen it too...


 
"It." And I was trying to be tactful too Mrs M. Shocked



In the spirit of balance, I've should also say that I've seen Mr Rayner in sartorial and elegant mode, reaching a level of coiffeured excellence that I could never be accused of.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 13, 2013)

The only pre-made curtains I've bought in my life came from the shop ex Tesco/Kwiksave, very good and cheap they were too.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Jay Rayner slags off Wishbone in the paper today and discusses Brixton villiiiaaage and sort of defends his position therein...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


He has indeed made some effort to justify his position. I wonder if he means us 


> Many within the community, including me, thought this a Good Thing. Money was coming in. Brixton had stopped being synonymous with trouble and strife. Critics, however, saw it as being too exclusive, dragging in white twentysomethings who had no interest in the area, save its ability to feed them well. My argument: while the businesses were local and cheap and good it was to be applauded. I was accused of being part of the problem. I was called a one-man gentrification machine. Hey ho. I've been called much worse. Then Wishbone shows up and mounting a defence is much harder.


Nice that he puts in a link to urban though. Cheers Jay!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If they sold blinds and frosted glass sheets, business might pick up though


 
Buying blinds may put the wrong idea into people heads. Its known to encourage "welfare dependency".




> But our conception of fairness, and this is perhaps where we differ from the Labour party, also extends to the welfare system. We also think it's unfair that when that person leaves their home early in the morning, they pull the door behind them,* they're going off to do their job, they're looking at their next-door neighbour, the blinds are down, and that family is living a life on benefits.* That is unfair as well, and we are going to tackle that as part of tackling this country's economic problems."


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> He has indeed made some effort to justify his position. I wonder if he means us


 
Even without the link, the copy made a clear nod to the very vocal cynics here.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> I'm finding it increasingly difficult to feel enthusiastic about the place mind, the shrinking number of genuinely useful (to me) stalls and reduced choice of produce becoming increasingly obvious.


These days, I only ever hear really, really negative things about the Villaaage from just about every single local I know - and that includes some people who work and run units there.

Some may (not unreasonably) mount a defence for the place in the week, but I don't think I know anyone who even wants to set foot in the place come the weekend. Market Row is getting even worse.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> These days, I only ever hear really, really negative things about the Villaaage from just about every single local I know - and that includes some people who work and run units there.
> 
> Some may (not unreasonably) mount a defence for the place in the week, but I don't think I know anyone who even wants to set foot in the place come the weekend. Market Row is even worse. Things can change over time, but I no longer recognise the place as being Brixton any more. It's awful.


 
You're in there all the time!

Do you mean that "it's really bad apart from the places I like" ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Buying blinds may put the wrong idea into people heads. Its known to encourage "welfare dependency".


 


Everyone knows the unemployed have nets


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> You're in there all the time!




I've really no idea what you're on about here. I haven't eaten in the Village/Market Row for the best part of a year, and I've had a coffee there precisely _once_ in the last month - and that was on a quiet weekday morning.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Everyone knows the unemployed have nets


 


The Tories do not have a clue about how the low orders live.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2013)

I nipped there today, Farmers Market then Nour and a couple of other stalls down Electric Ave, Back in half an hour - all perfectly pleasant really. I even enjoyed a busy night in Seven for someone's birthday a few weeks back despite it heaving with what some would call hipsters, followed by an excellent meal in Prima Donna. It's hardly all bad now, but they really risk killing the goose with that funny golden egg business. A market need the heart and soul of bustling trade and regular punters, places like Nour in particular. Reduce the place to rows of temporary restaurant after restaurant, relieved by only token stalls and gift shops, and it could quickly become vapid and lacking in anything distinctive.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> A market need the heart and soul of bustling trade and regular punters, places like Nour in particular. Reduce the place to rows of temporary restaurant after restaurant, relieved by only token stalls and gift shops, and it could quickly become vapid and lacking in anything distinctive.


 
This is the risk. Part of the attraction - notoriety even - is that it's an evolved thing. Not a food court, not a "retail experience". If they just go for highest bidders, they could ruin the very thing that made it happen. I wonder if they're that smart?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone else see Le Patin Libre at the ice rink yesterday? Really interesting and enjoyable. Very DIY, one of the three performers was on ticket desk duty. First time in the ice rink for me.

In other 'get your skates on' news, there's a zumbathon starting in the Hootenanny in 20 minutes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> Anyone else see Le Patin Libre at the ice rink yesterday? Really interesting and enjoyable. Very DIY, one of the three performers was on ticket desk duty. First time in the ice rink for me.
> 
> In other 'get your skates on' news, there's a zumbathon starting in the Hootenanny in 20 minutes.


 
oh.. interesting to both things!  Would love to see the ice show... also, do they often do zumbathons in the Hoot?  I quite like zumba.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 13, 2013)

This is the third one in a year, gaijingirl. First two were heaving. This one looks like it may be a bit emptier...come on down, it'll be on until 5! http://www.facebook.com/events/382865721801699/


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

Last one I saw was *huuuugely* busy.

There's quite a few here for this one, too.

(not me, far too healthy!)


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> This is the risk. Part of the attraction - notoriety even - is that it's an evolved thing. Not a food court, not a "retail experience". If they just go for highest bidders, they could ruin the very thing that made it happen. I wonder if they're that smart?


It's feeling like we're now getting the awful original Granvile Arcade shopping mall development by stealth.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> It's feeling like we're now getting the awful original Granvile Arcade shopping mall development by stealth.



I hope not.

Spitalfields is a good example of what's not good - invasion of generic britain. For me it's not about the clothes people wear or putting people into boxes. I'd like to think a community can work by being cohesive, not divisive. I think the foodie places should be able to exist alongside the traditional stalls.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> I think the foodie places should be able to exist alongside the traditional stalls.


Sadly, I fear market forces will soon see to that pipedream. We've already got one multi national franchise in place.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2013)

Was at the Broadway Market in Hackney yesterday. Put the Brixton market to shame I thought.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I object to comments like this. I have lived in Brixton for years ( dont know how much longer with whats happening to it) and for me Brixton is more than trouble and strife. It is a unique and lively place with a sense of community. I am not glamorising its past. Its just that I object to the implication that without what Rayner says is a "Good Thing" coming here Brixton was no good.
> 
> Rayner can go fuck himself.
> 
> ...


 
love the pic - but tbf, £45 for a meal for 2 isn't that bad - how many courses is it? does it include drink? - if it were just for 2 mains I'd be fucked off


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Was at the Broadway Market in Hackney yesterday. Put the Brixton market to shame I thought.


I haven't been to Brixton market so can't compare the two - I rarely go to Broadway Market tbh - it is hipster central on a Saturday - prefer Chatsworth Market on a Sunday - there is still something about Clapton which scares off a lot of the hipsters


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 13, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I haven't been to Brixton market so can't compare the two - I rarely go to Broadway Market tbh - it is hipster central on a Saturday - prefer Chatsworth Market on a Sunday - there is still something about Clapton which scares off a lot of the hipsters






			
				Obi-Wan said:
			
		

> Hipsters are easily startled but they'll soon be back, and in greater numbers.


----------



## ethel (Jan 13, 2013)

marty21 said:


> love the pic - but tbf, £45 for a meal for 2 isn't that bad - how many courses is it? does it include drink? - if it were just for 2 mains I'd be fucked off


I had dinner at wishbone last month. £30 for two. He must've ate a lot! Fwiw I really enjoyed the food I had when I was in. He was in there about two months ago when I was in. Wonder why he has chosen now to have a rant. Very odd


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe he wanted to give it more than one visit before he put the boot in in case it was a one-off blip. Got to say I've heard others say they thought it was poor value and not so suchy-much.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Maybe he wanted to give it more than one visit before he put the boot in in case it was a one-off blip. Got to say I've heard others say they thought it was poor value and not so suchy-much.


 
Me too. Not one person I've spoken to who's eaten there has had good things to say.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> View attachment 27452


we will need to use the force


----------



## ethel (Jan 13, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Me too. Not one person I've spoken to who's eaten there has had good things to say.


Apart from me


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

ethel said:


> Apart from me


 
True.  But I meant irl


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

ethel said:


> Apart from me


Well, we don't know you (as far as I know). I'm talking about people I know in real life and whose opinions I trust. No offence but for all I know you're the owner.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, we don't know you (as far as I know). I'm talking about people I know in real life and whose opinions I trust. No offence but for all I know you're the owner.


 
I do and she's not


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

fair dos


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> Even without the link, the copy made a clear nod to the very vocal cynics here.


 
He's using the Guardian and Wishbone just to make peace with Urban75, extending an Olive Branch*, we should be flattered.

*a locally sourced olive branch, from an allotment tended to by generations of genuine working class civic minded Brixton residents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> He's using the Guardian and Wishbone just to make peace with Urban75, extending an Olive Branch*, we should be flattered.
> 
> *a locally sourced olive branch, from an allotment tended to by generations of genuine working class civic minded Brixton residents.


 
Don't forget organic and fair trade


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> Last one I saw was *huuuugely* busy.
> 
> There's quite a few here for this one, too.
> 
> (not me, far too healthy!)


 
I can confirm that 3 hours is indeed far too healthy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> This is the third one in a year, gaijingirl. First two were heaving. This one looks like it may be a bit emptier...come on down, it'll be on until 5! http://www.facebook.com/events/382865721801699/


 
brilliant, thanks.  I couldn't make today, but would definitely be interested in future events.  I suppose I should sign up to the FB page...


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> This is the risk. Part of the attraction - notoriety even - is that it's an evolved thing. Not a food court, not a "retail experience". If they just go for highest bidders, they could ruin the very thing that made it happen. I wonder if they're that smart?


InShops are a bunch of useless tosser, but they do know that they need to keep the mix, because it's what everyone keeps telling them *all the time*. Unfortunately, it's not just down to them.  If you don't/can't pay the rent, you'll lose your unit. There's inevitably a turnover, and when a vacant unit comes up, it's those with viable businesses that'll be able to afford them.  
Although we should be concerned for Nour, they are putting up a pretty good PR fight and they get a lot of hipster customers. I don't expect there'll be as much support for the various African snail-and-stockfish shops in the Granville, but they're just as much part of the mix as Nour. Although I don't, myself, use them much, partly because I've eaten ogbono and African land snails and I have no desire to do so again. The African shops do add to the experience, it'd be a much duller place without them - but if we don't/won't support their business, we can't expect them to stay. 

I'm also concerned for the fish shops. Two years ago, Dagons had a queue pretty much all day every Friday and Saturday. These days, you can almost always get served there without a wait (the queue has moved a few units down First Ave and is for underdone burgers, not wet fish).


----------



## jayrayner (Jan 13, 2013)

Evening. I'll keep it brief and then push off again. Yes, I went to Wishbone more than once. And the reference to 'trouble and strife' was about how others saw Brixton. Not how I ever saw it, having lived here for blah blah years longer than blah, blah, moreBrxtonthanthough etc.

And no, not an olive branch in any way, you miserable, contrary, scrappy bastards; just recognising that Urban75 is an acknowledged forum of opinion in these parts. Albeit one full of miserable, contrary, scrappy etc...

And finally, thanks for all the sweet comments about me in my joggers. I think you were all very restrained in the circumstances.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

I have often wondered how so many businesses selling much the same thing keep open, BV development or otherwise.  More fishmongers than at Billingsgate so Stuart the Watch told me.

If they do put rents up as much as is being said it might be that old businesses move out unable to afford it, but I suspect untried businesses who take over the leases might find it just as unviable when it's real and not just a business plan on a spreadsheet. Unfortunately by that time it's too late for the original tenant.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't decide what strapline should be applied to the Brixton forum now.

_Brixton forum: an acknowledged forum of opinion _
or
_Brixton forum: full of miserable, contrary, scrappy bastards_

I think I prefer the latter. After all, there's more than enough puffed-up, unquestioning nu-Brixton OMG *hearting* to be found elsewhere.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

jayrayner said:


> Evening. I'll keep it brief and then push off again. Yes, I went to Wishbone more than once. *And the reference to 'trouble and strife' was about how others saw Brixton.* Not how I ever saw it, having lived here for blah blah years longer than blah, blah, moreBrxtonthanthough etc.


 
I think that's exactly how most read it.



> And no, *not an olive branch* in any way, you miserable, contrary, scrappy bastards; just recognising that Urban75 is an acknowledged forum of opinion in these parts. Albeit one full of miserable, contrary, scrappy etc...


 
 Quite right too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

Someone has given the door of the new Tesco in Loughborough Junction a white paint job.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone has given the door of the new Tesco in Loughborough Junction a white paint job.


Pics Pics Pics!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

I am swinging by there in a few minutes so will take a pic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> He has indeed made some effort to justify his position. I wonder if he means us
> 
> Nice that he puts in a link to urban though. Cheers Jay!


 
The comments are interesting


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Very doubtful. Urban has never reflected much of the local community. That's not a particular criticism - it's a bulletin board after all, one far less specialised and geeky than most. I've often been a little surprised by how few of the local posters seemed to know what was available on their doorstep, seeking out or being surprised by, produce that is (or at least was) widely available in the market.


 
Which is why I wondered about what you said.  It read to me like it used to be urban posters knew where to source those things but now those posters have been replaced by posters who know about BV but not those things which didn't seem right.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Very well said fortyplus


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Yes people in the past I have met have thought Brixton was scary place to live.


I must admit it's been a while since I've heard "*you're mad*, it's dangerous" in response to me saying I live here.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 13, 2013)

London Underground radio show on NOW from 5pm til 8pm, DRED FOX at the controls today: dub, reggae, METAL, hip hop and anything else!

http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/ustreamer.html

The chatroom is to be found HERE http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Pics Pics Pics!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I must admit it's been a while since I've heard "*you're mad*, it's dangerous" in response to me saying I live here.


 Probably a full ten years since I've had that reaction. There was a time where the reactions were akin to an HM Bateman cartoon...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 13, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Jay Rayner slags off Wishbone in the paper today and discusses Brixton villiiiaaage and sort of defends his position therein...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jan/13/wishbone-brixton-review-jay-rayner


LOL!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 13, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> InShops are a bunch of useless tosser, but they do know that they need to keep the mix, because it's what everyone keeps telling them *all the time*. Unfortunately, it's not just down to them. If you don't/can't pay the rent, you'll lose your unit. There's inevitably a turnover, and when a vacant unit comes up, it's those with viable businesses that'll be able to afford them.
> Although we should be concerned for Nour, they are putting up a pretty good PR fight and they get a lot of hipster customers. I don't expect there'll be as much support for the various African snail-and-stockfish shops in the Granville, but they're just as much part of the mix as Nour. Although I don't, myself, use them much, partly because I've eaten ogbono and African land snails and I have no desire to do so again. *The African shops do add to the experience, it'd be a much duller place without them - but if we don't/won't support their business, we can't expect them to stay. *
> 
> I'm also concerned for the fish shops. Two years ago, Dagons had a queue pretty much all day every Friday and Saturday. These days, you can almost always get served there without a wait (the queue has moved a few units down First Ave and is for underdone burgers, not wet fish).


I agree with much of that. 

Who are 'we' though? [text bolded above]

I think many incomers are wealthy, and will spend their money in places like Wishbone. And not spend their money in some of the more established places. I would hazard a guess that people who shop in the longer-term Granville businesses - myself included - have less money. And even though we might actually be continuing to spend money in those businesses, there's more money to be made in the new food places. It's not a lack of support for long-standing businesses that is hurting them - it's the fact that increasing rents are making them increasingly unviable. The same goes for many pubs. I don't think there's anything wrong with the viability of many businesses - it's the high rents which are killing businesses.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I agree with much of that.
> 
> Who are 'we' though? [text bolded above]
> 
> I think many incomers are wealthy, and will spend their money in places like Wishbone. And not spend their money in some of the more established places. I would hazard a guess that people who shop in the longer-term Granville businesses - myself included - have less money. And even though we might actually be continuing to spend money in those businesses, there's more money to be made in the new food places. It's not a lack of support for long-standing businesses that is hurting them - it's the fact that increasing rents are making them increasingly unviable. The same goes for many pubs. I don't think there's anything wrong with the viability of many businesses - it's the high rents which are killing businesses.


high rents killed virgin megastore france a week ago (and a host of other thing admittedly)


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I must admit it's been a while since I've heard "*you're mad*, it's dangerous" in response to me saying I live here.


 
My parents friendship group, the men are made up of a inordinate amount of black cab drivers.
When I first moved here they were really shocked, made my dad really paranoid, but not so much now.
My dad would say "don't go out alone at night"and the stupid thing is, I have always felt safer in Brixton at night than where I grew up in Kent. Bexleyheath had a really aggressive atmosphere everywhere. Big groups of drunk guys starting fights with anyone that got in there way. As a teenager I never went out for the night there as it was really horrible.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I agree with much of that.
> 
> Who are 'we' though? [text bolded above]
> 
> I think many incomers are wealthy, and will spend their money in places like Wishbone. And not spend their money in some of the more established places. I would hazard a guess that people who shop in the longer-term Granville businesses - myself included - have less money. And even though we might actually be continuing to spend money in those businesses, there's more money to be made in the new food places. It's not a lack of support for long-standing businesses that is hurting them - it's the fact that increasing rents are making them increasingly unviable. The same goes for many pubs. I don't think there's anything wrong with the viability of many businesses - it's the high rents which are killing businesses.


 
If Nour cash and carry went I would be really seriously upset and I know they are struggling with the rent rise


----------



## peterkro (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ I've spent time in a small town in Suffolk that was more threatening than Brixton.Not to mention Dagenham.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I can't decide what strapline should be applied to the Brixton forum now.
> 
> _Brixton forum: an acknowledged forum of opinion _
> or
> ...


 
I'd go for a non divisive Brixton.

Reckon that's a good thing?


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Probably a full ten years since I've had that reaction. There was a time where the reactions were akin to an HM Bateman cartoon...


there are still lots of people who have that view- I was talking to a banker in a bar a few months ago and he audibly drew in his breath when I said where I lived.  The Northerner was feeling scrappy so his rejoinder was rather rude


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> I'd go for a non divisive Brixton.
> 
> Reckon that's a good thing?


Sounds pretty bland to me.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

peterkro said:


> ^^ I've spent time in a small town in Suffolk that was more threatening than Brixton.Not to mention Dagenham.


....and my Mum & sister's village in the NE. I offered to put a squalling baby in the pram one night and go for a walk till he settled and both said it wasn't safe if you weren't well-known in the area, and not that safe if you were.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Sounds pretty bland to me.


Rubbing along together in relative harmony?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Rubbing along together in relative harmony?


 
Like this. But without the soft drink.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ....and my Mum & sister's village in the NE. I offered to put a squalling baby in the pram one night and go for a walk till he settled and both said it wasn't safe if you weren't well-known in the area, and not that safe if you were.


 
Indeed. 
I have seen mums with prams walking down Brixton high street late at night. No problem.


----------



## Winot (Jan 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> there are still lots of people who have that view- I was talking to a banker in a bar a few months ago and he audibly drew in his breath when I said where I lived. The Northerner was feeling scrappy so his rejoinder was rather rude


 
And not just bankers.  Had an unpleasant conversation with the barber near work when he found out that I live in Brixton and I found out he was a not-so-closet racist.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

Winot said:


> And not just bankers. Had an unpleasant conversation with the barber near work when he found out that I live in Brixton and I found out he was a not-so-closet racist.


Vote with your feet


----------



## Winot (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Vote with your feet


 
Don't worry, I cut him as short as he cut me.  And he didn't get a tip for the first time in 4 years, and won't be seeing me again.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The comments are interesting


I like this one:


> I'm sorry - but this has been coming for some time. I don't doubt that the food is shite here; but this fantasy would never have got off the ground without journalists pumping (and now dumping?) an array of conmen selling 'dirty burgers' and hot dogs with champagne to the credulous.


And this self-plugging one was, err, _ interesting_ too.


> I reviewed this for Brixton Blog (where we have no pitchforks or white people dreads) and got slammed for going on their first week, but having all the same problems as Jay mentions here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I like this one:
> And this self-plugging one was, err, _ interesting_ too.


 
Yes, I wasn't sure if you'd seen the one about yourself


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I wasn't sure if you'd seen the one about yourself


It's been noted in the book.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2013)

It made me giggle


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 13, 2013)

I think the 'theboydonefood' has missed the point. It's because his fried chicken is over priced and according to the foodie reviews not so tasty the wishbone got slated.

His twitter whinge


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I must admit it's been a while since I've heard "*you're mad*, it's dangerous" in response to me saying I live here.


 
I get the opposite now.

I was in a high class lingerie business in west end to pick up a parcel and the young lady there asked me where I lived. I said Brixton. She was impressed talking to me whilst wrapping up the expensive lingerie . Thats where Brixton Village is she said. Which she thought must be wonderful place to live.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

Hoot's rocking tonight.

The divisive ideal? Don't think so.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

marty21 said:


> love the pic - but tbf, £45 for a meal for 2 isn't that bad - how many courses is it? does it include drink? - if it were just for 2 mains I'd be fucked off


 
Price might be ok in West End but this is supposed to be a covered market ffs. For me its too much. This goes for a lot of people. What might have been alright a few years ago (occasionally) is too much now.

People I know have not wage increases for 3 years, wages cut, hours cut. etc etc.

I am not against "foodie" places in market. But who really is going to eat at the kind of places Rayner writes about?  Just makes one feel excluded to see the whole market starting to be taken over by these over priced places.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> InShops are a bunch of useless tosser, but they do know that they need to keep the mix, because it's what everyone keeps telling them *all the time*. Unfortunately, it's not just down to them. If you don't/can't pay the rent, you'll lose your unit. There's inevitably a turnover, and when a vacant unit comes up, it's those with viable businesses that'll be able to afford them.
> .


 
Do InShops really care? Is keeping the mix just a pragmatic business decision for them? They keep the mix as long as it is good for there business. If they could make a healthy profit without the mix would they do that?


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

Never fully followed the "price for two" on reviews.

Is it two mains and a bottle? Or starters and mains and a glass each ?

Always sounds much more expensive than I imagine.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I get the opposite now.
> 
> I was in a high class lingerie business in west end to pick up a parcel and the young lady there asked me where I lived. I said Brixton. She was impressed. Thats where Brixton Village is she said. Which she thought must be wonderful place to live.


I was at my brother's place in Kentish Town, talking to his fiance's friends, telling them how fast Brixton's changing, you wouldn't believe the sort of businesses and customers in the markets these days, not as many of the old shops etc.
"Really? Sounds amazing! What rent are you paying?"


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I was at my brother's place in Kentish Town, talking to his fiance's friends, telling them how fast Brixton's changing, you wouldn't believe the sort of businesses and customers in the markets these days, not as many of the old shops etc.
> "Really? Sounds amazing! What rent are you paying?"


I hope you gave them evil looks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I preferred it when I got the HM Bateman response to be honest


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

No getting away from that one.

Rents in London are insane. Just when you think you've found a little secret, then everyone else finds it too.

Are there any (taps nose) cheap 'shit' places left?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I hope you gave them evil looks.


More like puzzled. Brief attempt to explain, followed by a change of conversation. Not worth the argument.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> Are there any (taps nose) cheap 'shit' places left?


I was going to say garden sheds and garages in Newham, but they're not cheap any more.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was going to say garden sheds and garages in Newham, but they're not cheap any more.



About a month ago I watched a (crap) film about two Russians coming to live in London. The story involved them living (initially) in a shed, having been strung up by their handler. Unhappily, that was believable.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

After my bad mood morning post thought Id put up something non divisive and nice. What better than a dove holding an olive branch.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> About a month ago I watched a (crap) film about two Russians coming to live in London. The story involved them living (initially) in a shed, having been strung up by their handler. Unhappily, that was believable.


 
Was it called "Bigga than Ben"?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Listen to this tosser, commenting on the Jay Rayner article: 



> The vibe of this part of London is one of the main reasons you head into Brixton, whether it be for a few drinks after work, a gig at the Academy, or a meal. You feel the visceral, raw nature of Brixton pulse through you as you walk through often rubbish laden streets - swirling detritus from the chaotic daily market that may likely still be around if you make your way to Market Row for an evening meal....
> 
> I don't expect fine dining from Market Row and not all restaurants should be suitable to every demographic of society. Although inclusivity is always to be encouraged in general, there are understandably restaurants that want and moreover need to aim towards a specific customer in order to stand a chance of being successful....


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Price might be ok in West End but this is supposed to be a covered market ffs. For me its too much. This goes for a lot of people. What might have been alright a few years ago (occasionally) is too much now.
> 
> People I know have not wage increases for 3 years, wages cut, hours cut. etc etc.
> 
> I am not against "foodie" places in market. *But who really is going to eat at the kind of places Rayner writes about?* Just makes one feel excluded to see the whole market starting to be taken over by these over priced places.


 
But you've seen lots of posters on here talk about eating at Brixton Village.  I've no idea where the £45 comes from.  I've eaten there for a variety of costs.  I don't recall spending more than £20, more often under £15 and also under £10 depending on number of courses. That said I drink very little. They might not be in everyone's budget very often or at all but they are not over-priced at all in my opinion for the comparative quality of the food.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Was it called "Bigga than Ben"?



Yeah that's the one.

Flimsy film but put me in my place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I was at my brother's place in Kentish Town, talking to his fiance's friends, telling them how fast Brixton's changing, you wouldn't believe the sort of businesses and customers in the markets these days, not as many of the old shops etc.
> "Really? Sounds amazing! What rent are you paying?"


Why the sadface?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

I mourn a lot of the old shops, so I got the sadface.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> After my bad mood morning post thought Id put up something non divisive and nice. What better than a dove holding an olive branch.


La Colombe

The dove has torn her wing​So no more songs of love​We are not here to sing​We're here to kill the dove​ 
Bastard.​


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh right, i misread.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> But you've seen lots of posters on here talk about eating at Brixton Village.  I've no idea where the £45 comes from.  I've eaten there for a variety of costs.  I don't recall spending more than £20, more often under £15 and also under £10 depending on number of courses. That said I drink very little. They might not be in everyone's budget very often or at all but they are not over-priced at all in my opinion for the comparative quality of the food.



Yep. It's massively cheap for the quality.

There's times I've "upgraded" from fast food, because it's about a quid or two more at some places.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> Yep. It's massively cheap for the quality.
> 
> There's times I've "upgraded" from fast food, because it's about a quid or two more at some places.


Not sure I'd go along with describing some of the restaurants as being  "massively" cheap, although one person's cheap may be another's pricey.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Not sure I'd go along with describing some of the restaurants as being  "massively" cheap, although one person's cheap may be another's pricey.



I'm thinking Franca. About two quid more than Maccy D's.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> I'm thinking Franca. About two quid more than Maccy D's.


But edible.
How much is a MCDONALD'S?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

paolo said:


> I'm thinking Franca. About two quid more than Maccy D's.


But Franca's prices are hardly representative of the other food places along that stretch are they? Bukowskis charge up to £13 for a burger and a can of beer is £4.25.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But edible.
> How much is a MCDONALD'S?



Don't make me hungry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2013)

£13 for a burger!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

In BK today if I hadn't got the double cheeseburger meal with a coke I didn't want for £3.99 it would have been about £6 for the whopper and fries I would have chosen. I can get a delicious duck curry with rice from Yum for £6.95 (IIRC). Much nicer.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Bukowskis charge up to £13 for a burger and a can of beer is £4.25.


Food budget for a whole week for many who live within spitting distance.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> But you've seen lots of posters on here talk about eating at Brixton Village. I've no idea where the £45 comes from. I've eaten there for a variety of costs. I don't recall spending more than £20, more often under £15 and also under £10 depending on number of courses. That said I drink very little. They *might not be in everyone's budget very often or at* all but they are not over-priced at all in my opinion for the comparative quality of the food.


 
 I got half way through Rayners review and stopped. Its not as if I am going to go there. As Ed said one persons cheap may be another persons pricey.

And I wont be the only person in Brixton in the same boat.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Price might be ok in West End but this is supposed to be a covered market ffs. For me its too much. This goes for a lot of people. What might have been alright a few years ago (occasionally) is too much now.
> 
> People I know have not wage increases for 3 years, wages cut, hours cut. etc etc.
> 
> I am not against "foodie" places in market. But who really is going to eat at the kind of places Rayner writes about? Just makes one feel excluded to see the whole market starting to be taken over by these over priced places.


I'm on a pay freeze too - but you haven't answered the question, how many courses, does it include drink? as I said £45 for 2 courses is taking the piss, if you are having more - it isn't.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Food budget for a whole week for many who live within spitting distance.


 
Yes exactly and this forgotten. And its these people who are bearing the brunt of the recession.

Cheap pizza for me is at Iceland. £1.50


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

hendo took me out for a weekday lunch to a very good Indian or possibly Pakistani place in Granville Arcade a while ago. I have no idea how much it was, but it was very good. I'm glad it's there, but I don't want it all to be eateries. I want to be able to buy day to day stuff like I used to or there will come a day when everyone has to shop in supermarkets because there's nowhere else.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I got half way through Rayners review and stopped. Its not as if I am going to go there. As Ed said one persons cheap may be another persons pricey.
> 
> And I wont be the only person in Brixton in the same boat.


 

One person's few pints in the pub may be another person's meal.  I'd rather have the meal but I don't have a problem with other people preferring the pub.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> hendo took me out for a weekday lunch to a very good Indian or possibly Pakistani place in Granville Arcade a while ago. I have no idea how much it was, but it was very good. I'm glad it's there, but I don't want it all to be eateries. I want to be able to buy day to day stuff like I used to or there will come a day when everyone has to shop in supermarkets because there's nowhere else.


 
Same. That was probably Elephant, Pakistani, IIRC.

e2a:  'Same' as in the opinion in the second half of the post, not same as in hendo took me to Elephant...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 13, 2013)

prima donna is pretty reasonable. I've been for dinner there twice both times shared a starter, 2 mains and bottle of wine for £35 inc a tip. Similar prices at the Columbia place opp lab g.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 13, 2013)

Bukowski burgers are not £13 (£7-ish). 

And Wishbone is not £45 for two (£20-ish). 

I quite like the former. Hate the latter


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

That's the place, Elephant!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Same. That was probably Elephant, Pakistani, IIRC.


 
blimey.. Hendo's taking out all the laydeez!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Yes exactly and this forgotten. And its these people who are bearing the brunt of the recession.
> 
> Cheap pizza for me is at Iceland. £1.50


 
Who is forgetting it?

Job cuts, pay freezes, high unemployment, housing crises, workfare etc are not the fault of Brixton Village, the people who work there or the people who are lucky enough to still have jobs and enough money to eat there.

e2a: That's something that seem to be getting forgotten.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> One person's few pints in the pub may be another person's meal. I'd rather have the meal but I don't have a problem with other people preferring the pub.


 
Your point is?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 13, 2013)

Chicken and chips is about £7 in Wishbone

Not hugely more than KFC

Unfortunately, it's inedible


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Who is forgetting it?
> 
> Job cuts, pay freezes, high unemployment, housing crises, workfare etc are not the fault of Brixton Village, the people who work there or the people who are lucky enough to still have jobs and enough money to eat there.


 
According to Rayner article



> Some backstory. Brixton has a history both of deprivation and tensions between incoming gentrifiers and the longstanding community....in 2009 a social enterprise property company took over Granville Arcade (now Brixton Village), much of which was empty, and began handing out short, rent-free lets. This triggered the boom in small, cheap food businesses. More people started visiting Brixton..Many within the community, including me, thought this a Good Thing. *Money was coming in*


 
What has happened to Brixton Village has had no effect on the people I am talking about.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> blimey.. Hendo's taking out all the laydeez!


He's a good judge of vivacious company when he's at a loose end....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2013)

...and he likes eaters as opposed to picking at a lettuce leafers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> What has happened to Brixton Village has had no effect on the people I am talking about.


Well, it has, in that rents have shot up so all this is detrimental to many who have nowhere else to go. I have seen plenty of people who could get by but are now really struggling to feed the kids, pay rent etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I'm on a pay freeze too - but you haven't answered the question, how many courses, does it include drink? as I said £45 for 2 courses is taking the piss, if you are having more - it isn't.


 
His article just says



> Meal for two, including drinks: £45


 
Having looked at the article it is unclear what he had. Or maybe I missed something.

Not exactly a great piece of journalism in that case.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Your point is?


 
Different people at different times have different amounts of money  and choose to spend that money in different ways.  Presumably you think it was ok to spend money on eating out (occasionally) when you could afford it (occasionally)?  I'm sorry you can't afford that now, but that's not my fault and not BV's fault.  The restaurants there by and large serve decent food at decent prices. That those prices are still out of reach for many people is a different issue. 

The political and economic situation here just now is shit and the less money one has the more one is paying and suffering for it.  I don't think anyone on urban is happy about that.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, it has, in that rents have shot up so all this is detrimental to many who have nowhere else to go. I have seen plenty of people who could get by but are now really struggling to feed the kids, pay rent etc.


 
I know what u mean. I was trying to be fair. Almost posted something like this but did not want to give quimcunx ammunition.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Different people at different times have different amounts of money and choose to spend that money in different ways. Presumably you think it was ok to spend money on eating out (occasionally) when you could afford it (occasionally)? I'm sorry you can't afford that now, but that's not my fault and not BV's fault. The restaurants there by and large serve decent food at decent prices. That those prices are still out of reach for many people is a different issue.


 
Was I blaming you? No

Your the one who I find under my alerts. I am only replying to your posts.

Well we are going to have to disagree on prices.

Its an issue for me.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I know what u mean. I was trying to be fair. Almost posted something like this but did not want to give quimcunx ammunition.


 
Ammunition for what?  I've never been much of an internet warrior. 

Every where else on this site (and on facebook) I see urban posters spending a lot of time trying to get the point across that this govt, corporates, banks  and the media's agenda is to get the rest of us to blame each other and hate each other, divide and rule, instead of seeing the real problems.  This seems to go out the window in the Brixton forum which I find very frustrating.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably because it's not something slightly removed as in media, banks, govt, etc but our home stretch so it gets more defensive and embattled iyswim


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Also, I've never been personally insulted and sneered at by media, banks, govt etc, but I have been by hipsters in the Villaaaage


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Probably because it's not something slightly removed as in media, banks, govt, etc but our home stretch so it gets more defensive and embattled iyswim


 

Yep.

e2a:   I've been personally insulted and sneered at by all sorts.


----------



## paolo (Jan 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Chicken and chips is about £7 in Wishbone
> 
> Not hugely more than KFC
> 
> Unfortunately, it's inedible



I think rayner said much the same. Cheap and not good.

Have we all come full circle?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

paolo said:


> I think rayner said much the same. Cheap and not good.
> 
> Have we all come full circle?


I don't think leanderman got paid several hundred nicker for what he said though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I've been personally insulted and sneered at by all sorts.


Well, me too, but never quite so close to home while encumbered by bags of shopping.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

I think I ruined their view by not fitting in to what they want to see in Brixton.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think I ruined their view by not fitting in to what they want to see in Brixton.



Sneering wankers can cock off (((missusm)))


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Ammunition for what? I've never been much of an internet warrior.
> 
> Every where else on this site (and on facebook) I see urban posters spending a lot of time trying to get the point across that this govt, corporates, banks and the media's agenda is to get the rest of us to blame each other and hate each other, divide and rule, instead of seeing the real problems. This seems to go out the window in the Brixton forum which I find very frustrating.


 
I did not post it up.

I suggest you take this up with Mrs Magpie then. Thankyou.

Amended to say I think Mrs Magpie has made things clear.

I think u might forget that when Lee Jasper was trying to bully the market and shopkeepers I was one of the posters to defend them.

Also the people I blame who are nearest to blame are InShops and the owners of Brixton Village for pushing the rents up so much on purpose.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Sneering wankers can cock off (((missusm)))


To be honest, had I not got heavy shopping, tired legs and a sense of 'Right now, I cannot be arsed with these worthless wankers' then I would have given a loud and epic verbal broadside that would have probably meant they never ever set foot in Brixton again.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> To be honest, had I not got heavy shopping, tired legs and a sense of 'Right now, I cannot be arsed with these worthless wankers' then I would have given a loud and epic verbal broadside that would have probably meant they never ever set foot in Brixton again.


An opportunity missed.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

I pick my battles these days


----------



## paolo (Jan 14, 2013)

Divisive Brixton. Nu Brixton.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

paolo said:


> Divisive Brixton. Nu Brixton.


Thing is, a lot of people are being ground down...I sense this with Gramsci who has worked so hard over the decades for Brixton, doing the really boring stuff like sitting in draughty meeting rooms on cold winter nights so that we know what's being done to shaft us in the corridors of Lambeth. I moved here in early 1981 when things were pretty shit. I did feel hope then. This is the worst I've ever known in Brixton.


----------



## paolo (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Thing is, a lot of people are being ground down...I sense this with Gramsci who has worked so hard over the decades for Brixton, doing the really boring stuff like sitting in draughty meeting rooms on cold winter nights so that we know what's being done to shaft us in the corridors of Lambeth. I moved here in early 1981 when things were pretty shit. I did feel hope then. This is the worst I've ever known in Brixton.


 
I've sat in some pretty boring Police liason meetings, albeit as a more recent resident, trying to keep a balance on things.

Now it's all about the fucking trousers people wear or where they eat.

People celebrating divisiveness? I can't be arsed now.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Also, I've never been personally insulted and sneered at by media, banks, govt etc, but I have been by hipsters in the Villaaaage


FFS 



Mrs Magpie said:


> hendo took me out for a weekday lunch to a very good Indian or possibly Pakistani place in Granville Arcade a while ago. I have no idea how much it was, but it was very good. I'm glad it's there, but *I don't want it all to be eateries.* I want to be able to buy day to day stuff like I used to or there will come a day when everyone has to shop in supermarkets because there's nowhere else.


 This is really important. The market needs to retain retail businesses as well as cafes/restaurants. (The Brixton Society is big on this and I hope Lambeth can enshrine some protection for retail in the SPD.) The covered markets in particular provide low(er) cost space for businesses, enabling those businesses to sell cheap(er) goods like fresh fruit & veg, meat & fish, tinned food, cleaning products, household goods, cooking implements etc etc. The stuff that people really need. Businesses like Nour and the older places in Market Row. If we lose those sorts of businesses, we lose the entire point of the market, which is to provide affordable goods to people who live in the area. Where the fuck do you get your shopping from if everywhere is expensive coffee shops, restaurants and chain stores?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Where the fuck do you get your shopping from if everywhere is expensive coffee shops, restaurants and chain stores?


Perhaps a large mural of a beautifully coiffed but decapitated head of Marie Antoinette might concentrate the the minds of the Market landlords? We cannot live by cupcakes alone.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Perhaps a large mural of a beautifully coiffed but decapitated head of Marie Antoinette might concentrate the the minds of the Market landlords? We cannot live by cupcakes alone.


_Let them eat cupcakes_


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

I was happy to see Dombey and Sons completely sold out of meat on Saturday. They are excellent butchers, great value and very friendly. Would be awful if they were replaced by another restaurant or overpriced tat shop.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I was happy to see Dombey and Sons completely sold out of meat on Saturday. They are excellent butchers, great value and very friendly. Would be awful if they were replaced by another restaurant or overpriced tat shop.


To be honest, they are the only butchers that are still in Brixton that were here when I arrived. All the others are gone or have changed hands and character many times.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I was happy to see Dombey and Sons completely sold out of meat on Saturday. They are excellent butchers, great value and very friendly. Would be awful if they were replaced by another restaurant or overpriced tat shop.


This exactly. Which is why it's possibly a shame that Friends of Brixton Market melted away - they were doing a decent job of promoting the market in general a few years ago. I see a lot of younger people (many of whom I assume are newer residents) getting off the tube after work and going into places like Sainsburys and M&S to get their shopping. They may not realise there is a huge world of cheap and interesting food just around the corner. Or it maybe there is some fear of the unknown: huge bits of meat hanging up, rather than nicely packaged, plastic-wrapped fillets, trimmed of all the fat and bearing nutritional and price information on the packet. I think part of it is also how the supermarkets have had a massive influence on eating/shopping/cooking habits, including ready meals etc. Some people in the area have a lot of money in their pockets - getting them to spend in places other than the chains and the supermarkets would go a long way towards maintaining some of the older food & retail businesses. Unfortunately, the direction of travel appears to be going the other way...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> FFS
> 
> This is really important. The market needs to retain retail businesses as well as cafes/restaurants. (The Brixton Society is big on this and I hope Lambeth can enshrine some protection for retail in the SPD.) The covered markets in particular provide low(er) cost space for businesses, enabling those businesses to sell cheap(er) goods like fresh fruit & veg, meat & fish, tinned food, cleaning products, household goods, cooking implements etc etc. The stuff that people really need. Businesses like Nour and the older places in Market Row. If we lose those sorts of businesses, we lose the entire point of the market, which is to provide affordable goods to people who live in the area. Where the fuck do you get your shopping from if everywhere is expensive coffee shops, restaurants and chain stores?


 
The draft SPD is going to Cabinet tomorrow.

If the draft is agreed by Cabinet then it will go to public formal consultation.

I have not read it all yet. It so far looks vague on detail. Here are a few excerpts. I am not really clear how a SPD works. Looks like it might ? link to other planning docs which might be more specific.



> 2.10 Maximising local access to benefits - The third cross-cutting theme is to
> ensure the benefits of individual site developments support wider improvements
> across the town centre. The aim is to ensure every area and community benefits
> from investment. *Much of the discussion with local stakeholders has highlighted*
> ...


 
and


> A Changing Brixton
> 2.1 Much has changed since the preparation of the Masterplan. The town has seen
> significant investment. This includes the transformation of Windrush Square; the
> opening of the award winning Evelyn Grace Academy on Shakespeare Road; the
> ...


 
Not really anything here about protecting business that sell cheaper products etc. Does mention "independant retailers". The draft tells one what the concerns brought up are but then does not come up with specific policies to deal with them.

I am not clear from what Ive read if the Council wants to protect the small retailer in the covered market who sells cheaper goods as u say. Or whether the Council wants to make Brixton Village a part of the evening economy as in food and entertainment.

Should copy and paste this into the SPD thread. Thought id put more serious post here after comments about posters being "divisive" etc.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the fear of the unknown is part of and there have also been scare stories in the media about butchers selling dodge meat which i think can add to that. Or maybe Im bring overly generous and they're just farkin lazy buggers!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The draft SPD is going to Cabinet tomorrow.
> 
> If the draft is agreed by Cabinet then it will go to public formal consultation.
> 
> ...


thanks. Which really reminds me I need to finish reading the new draft SPD. We should start a new thread here when the SPD gets published and goes for consultation - i think we can gather a lot of really useful comments from the boards and encourage people to respond to the consultation.


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I think the fear of the unknown is part of and there have also been scare stories in the media about butchers selling dodge meat which i think can add to that. Or maybe Im bring overly generous and they're just farkin lazy buggers!


I defence of the yuppies... Long day, tired, desperate to get home. Options are throw three things in a basket you recognise, and get home without disturbing your zombie state. Or, go round the corner, takes longer, need to think about it, wonder what is open and actually engage with real people. I know what I prefer, but I've been here a while and know what'll be open etc


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This exactly. Which is why it's possibly a shame that Friends of Brixton Market melted away - they were doing a decent job of promoting the market in general a few years ago. I see a lot of younger people (many of whom I assume are newer residents) getting off the tube after work and going into places like Sainsburys and M&S to get their shopping. They may not realise there is a huge world of cheap and interesting food just around the corner. *Or it maybe there is some fear of the unknown:* huge bits of meat hanging up, rather than nicely packaged, plastic-wrapped fillets, trimmed of all the fat and bearing nutritional and price information on the packet. I think part of it is also how the supermarkets have had a massive influence on eating/shopping/cooking habits, including ready meals etc. Some people in the area have a lot of money in their pockets - getting them to spend in places other than the chains and the supermarkets would go a long way towards maintaining some of the older food & retail businesses. Unfortunately, the direction of travel appears to be going the other way...


 
A bit of this for me.  M&S or Sainsbury?   Alternatively, any one of these 10 butchers, 10 fishmongers, 10 green grocers etc. Also the market is often closed or nearly closed when I get home from work, which is when I've done a lot of my shopping.  I'm not much of a cook and I was brought up on supermarkets not markets.  I rarely get my act together to do a big shop in the market, I get bits and pieces here and there.  I'm incorporating it into my 'new regime'.  We'll see how that goes....

I did have a chat with Stuart the watch ages ago about the idea of having a little recipe book with maybe one recipe contributed from each eaterie (on or off menu) and maybe some from the shopkeepers and a list of where to buy the ingredients from the market. Which could be free or modestly priced and on display around BV.  IIRC he said a bit of funding could maybe be found but it was finding someone with the time and skill.  I don't have either...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> thanks. Which really reminds me I need to finish reading the new draft SPD. We should start a new thread here when the SPD gets published and goes for consultation - i think we can gather a lot of really useful comments from the boards and encourage people to respond to the consultation.


 
Good idea.


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovely idea quimcunx


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd be up to help with that...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I did have a chat with Stuart the watch ages ago about the idea of having a little recipe book with maybe one recipe contributed from each eaterie (on or off menu) and maybe some from the shopkeepers and a list of where to buy the ingredients from the market. Which could be free or modestly priced and on display around BV. IIRC he said a bit of funding could maybe be found but it was finding someone with the time and skill. I don't have either...


I think that's a fantastic idea. Maybe something that editor could incorporate into Brixton Buzz. Or something that people like Brixton Market Traders Federation and Nour could get involved in. I like it - anything that promotes the market and encourages people to be adventurous in where they shop. I'm going to think some more about this...


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> A bit of this for me. M&S or Sainsbury? Alternatively, any one of these 10 butchers, 10 fishmongers, 10 green grocers etc. Also the market is often closed or nearly closed when I get home from work, which is when I've done a lot of my shopping. I'm not much of a cook and I was brought up on supermarkets not markets. I rarely get my act together to do a big shop in the market, I get bits and pieces here and there. I'm incorporating it into my 'new regime'. We'll see how that goes....
> 
> I did have a chat with Stuart the watch ages ago about the idea of having a little recipe book with maybe one recipe contributed from each eaterie (on or off menu) and maybe some from the shopkeepers and a list of where to buy the ingredients from the market. Which could be free or modestly priced and on display around BV. IIRC he said a bit of funding could maybe be found but it was finding someone with the time and skill. I don't have either...


We're launching a food section for BrixtonBuzz and we're keen to put a strong focus on local businesses, so maybe there's some crossover here too.

*edit: I've just seen Brixton Hatter's post suggesting just this!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think that's a fantastic idea. Maybe something that editor could incorporate into Brixton Buzz. Or something that people like Brixton Market Traders Federation and Nour could get involved in. I like it - anything that promotes the market and encourages people to be adventurous in where they shop. I'm going to think some more about this...


 
Well it's the BMTF that stuart heads up, I think. He said he really liked the idea but stressed that the 'project management' and man hours would have to be found somewhere and he couldn't really help with that.

We want and need the visitors to BV to feel invested in the whole market and to spend their money there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This exactly. Which is why it's possibly a shame that Friends of Brixton Market melted away - they were doing a decent job of promoting the market in general a few years ago. I see a lot of younger people (many of whom I assume are newer residents) getting off the tube after work and going into places like Sainsburys and M&S to get their shopping. They may not realise there is a huge world of cheap and interesting food just around the corner. Or it maybe there is some fear of the unknown: huge bits of meat hanging up, rather than nicely packaged, plastic-wrapped fillets, trimmed of all the fat and bearing nutritional and price information on the packet. I think part of it is also how the supermarkets have had a massive influence on eating/shopping/cooking habits, including ready meals etc. Some people in the area have a lot of money in their pockets - getting them to spend in places other than the chains and the supermarkets would go a long way towards maintaining some of the older food & retail businesses. Unfortunately, the direction of travel appears to be going the other way...


 
As Manter says its difficult to shop in market as its closed by the time u get back to Brixton. I sometimes catch the Portugese deli just before he closes at 8.

Iceland , M&S stay open late.

TBH I would not be so bothered by all the food and eateries if they were affordable.

I try to use the fruit stall on the cross roads of Electric avenue and Electric lane as they have been there for ever.

Its also things like the artists getting kicked out of Brixton Village recently that gets me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> I defence of the yuppies... Long day, tired, desperate to get home. Options are throw three things in a basket you recognise, and get home without disturbing your zombie state. Or, go round the corner, takes longer, need to think about it, wonder what is open and actually engage with real people. I know what I prefer, but I've been here a while and know what'll be open etc



I can see what your sayin about a post work food dash but I'd actually prefer being able to pop into Dombey's after work if it were open. Saino's is a total nightmare after work and its expensive,  I hate those self service machines and everyone in there is so bleedin grumpy. 

I'm very lucky to live so close to the markets though so can pop down on a Saturday. I can then buy a big load of stuff and then freeze it into meal sized portions. I'm surprised more people don't do this...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> I defence of the yuppies... Long day, tired, desperate to get home. Options are throw three things in a basket you recognise, and get home without disturbing your zombie state. Or, go round the corner, takes longer, need to think about it, wonder what is open and actually engage with real people. I know what I prefer, but I've been here a while and know what'll be open etc


This is totally true - this type of "customer insight" (*godawful marketing language) is what the supermarkets have based their local/metro stores' strategy on. It's what I was alluding to in my previous post: people coming home from work, tired and with little time, are served up easy choices (ready meals) in a familiar environment. It's hard to criticise as it's clearly very successful (albeit often more expensive.) But (and I'm trying not to get into a massive Marxist diatribe here) it's based on people having less time due to working long hours, and 'leisure time' perhaps being more important than stuff like cooking a meal from scratch.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> We're launching a food section for BrixtonBuzz and we're keen to put a strong focus on local businesses, so maybe there's some crossover here too.
> 
> *edit: I've just seen Brixton Hatter's post suggesting just this!


Great. I would be really happy to help with that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

Are there market-wide restraints on opening times for the non-eateries? I get that people want to get home from work at a reasonable time, but part of the reason supermarkets are succesful is surely late opening times.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> But (and I'm trying not to get into* a massive Marxist diatribe here*) it's based on people having less time due to working long hours, and 'leisure time' perhaps being more important than stuff like cooking a meal from scratch.


 
Why not?

The work culture is what is doing this. The Italians had a "slow food" movement a while back in response to this.

The economic crisis is being used as an excuse to get peoples nose to the grindstone even more.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great. I would be really happy to help with that.



me to editor and @quimmy


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I can see what your sayin about a post work food dash but I'd actually prefer being able to pop into Dombey's after work if it were open. Saino's is a total nightmare after work and its expensive, I hate those self service machines and everyone in there is so bleedin grumpy.
> 
> I'm very lucky to live so close to the markets though so can pop down on a Saturday. I can then buy a big load of stuff and then freeze it into meal sized portions. I'm surprised more people don't do this...


yup - timing is an issue. I'm lucky that I live near the market and when I'm working I'm often back in Brixton by 5.30 or 6 when stuff is still open. The supermarkets have the advantage of economies of scale which enable them to stay open late and (sometimes) offer a wider range of stuff.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Are there market-wide restraints on opening times for the non-eateries? I get that people want to get home from work at a reasonable time, but part of the reason supermarkets are succesful is surely late opening times.


 
Sole traders work long enough hours anyway. They cannot stay open until 11pm unless they have no family life.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Sole traders work long enough hours anyway. They cannot stay open until 11pm unless they have no family life.


Of course, and I get that. But if you only opened at noon and stayed open until 8 that means you can catch the non-local workers as they come home between 6-8. I'm often not home until 7 myself, and Tescos will be heaving then, whilst the market traders are closed. Again, not saying later opening hours will solve all problems. But it's a bit of an issue.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, here's a few top-ogf-my-head-and-it's-late ideas: I'm clueless about recipes so there's no point me trying to do anything there, but I can help publicise and distribute any that get written up. We can (almost immediately) post them up on the BrixtonBuzz website, and then - if things work out - we could feature it in a future paper version of BrixtonBuzz mag.

If there's enough interest, an option could be to try and produce a pull out mini guide in the future too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

I could have a recipe for a Colombian feast ready by tomorrow evening.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

jayrayner


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Not wishing to sound big-headed but my Colombian food has had Colombians weep with remembrance of food back home.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

Is the idea that local eateries produce recipes or can non-traders join in? Personally I'd like it if local residents from various backgrounds that actually use the market themselves could give recipes along with where to get ingredients.

One issue with this is - it's a competitive market, even if friendly (I'm guessing). If not all or most shops are featured, will some get grumpy that they missed out?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it would be nice/important even to make that connection for eaterie punters anyway between BV and the market.  Not exclusively but that 'hook' needs to be there, IMO.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is the idea that local eateries produce recipes or can non-traders join in? Personally I'd like it if local residents from various backgrounds that actually use the market themselves could give recipes along with where to get ingredients.
> 
> One issue with this is - it's a competitive market, even if friendly (I'm guessing). If not all or most shops are featured, will some get grumpy that they missed out?


Hopefully, over time, they'd all get a shout (so long as they're worth recommending, of course!).


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is the idea that local eateries produce recipes or can non-traders join in? Personally I'd like it if local residents from various backgrounds that actually use the market themselves could give recipes along with where to get ingredients.
> 
> One issue with this is - it's a competitive market, even if friendly (I'm guessing). If not all or most shops are featured, *will some get grumpy that they missed out?*


 
Yep. I could only think that we need maps with shop lists, key and a list of all ingredients listed with a key to all shops where they can be bought. But that could get just a tiny bit unwieldy....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I think it would be nice/important even to make that connection for eaterie punters anyway between BV and the market. Not exclusively but that 'hook' needs to be there, IMO.


Agreed.


editor said:


> Hopefully, over time, they'd all get a shout (so long as they're worth recommending, of course!).


That's where conflict could arise. Who's to say one shop's tomatoes are superior to the other guy?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Yep. I could only think that we need maps with shop lists, key and a list of all ingredients listed with a key to all shops where they can be bought. But that could get just a tiny bit unwieldy....


Hmmm. With some careful design that could work.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That's where conflict could arise. Who's to say one shop's tomatoes are superior to the other guy?


I think you're reading too much into it. Suggesting one shop wouldn't be automatically suggesting that all the other shops products are rubbish. It would just be a way of highlighting one shop that probably rarely gets a mention, and I imagine other shops would realise that too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Of course many common ingredients could be listed as 'widely available'.  Or take turns in reprints.  

There is a lot of thought and preparation to be teased out before getting near what I envisaged.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I think you're reading too much into it. Suggesting one shop wouldn't be automatically suggesting that all the other shops products are rubbish. It would just be a way of highlighting one shop that probably rarely gets a mention, and I imagine other shops would realise that too.


Maybe. I'm playing devil's advocate I guess. It's a good idea and it would be dead handy for people who might find going to the market a bit intimidating, for want of a better word.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Yep. I could only think that we need maps with shop lists, key and a list of all ingredients listed with a key to all shops where they can be bought. But that could get just a tiny bit unwieldy....


It might then get awfully complicated. Why can't the recipe authors just select their favourites while being mindful of not selecting the same ones all the time?

Certain recipes could be, for example, grouped around routes through Brixton, for example.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Of course many common ingredients could be listed as 'widely available'. Or take turns in reprints.
> 
> There is a lot of thought and preparation to be teased out before getting near what I envisaged.


One thing I will say is that simplicity has to be absolutely key, IMO.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

Could be an idea to do an online version as well - maybe a Google Map with annotations, directions, links etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> OK, here's a few top-ogf-my-head-and-it's-late ideas: I'm clueless about recipes so there's no point me trying to do anything there, but I can help publicise and distribute any that get written up. We can (almost immediately) post them up on the BrixtonBuzz website, and then - if things work out - we could feature it in a future paper version of BrixtonBuzz mag.
> 
> If there's enough interest, an option could be to try and produce a pull out mini guide in the future too.


I could help with some recipes - I produced a recipe book last year and sold it work colleagues to make money for charity. It's easy to get recipes - people can contribute them via the boards or you can nick them off your mates and family. I think there may also be copyright-free recipes you can use off the internet. You can suggest where you can get the ingredients from (e.g. lemongrass from the Chinese supermarket, pulses from Brixton Wholefoods or whatever) and it encourages people to take a closer look around the market.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> It might then get awfully complicated. Why can't the recipe authors just select their favourites while being mindful of not selecting the same ones all the time?
> 
> Certain recipes could be, for example, grouped around routes through Brixton, for example.


 
Because my idea was for a recipe booklet specifically tying in eatery recipes to the market, whereas you are talking about a periodical and website which didn't exist at that point, so when I was thinking about it that's the form I was thinking about.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I could help with some recipes - I produced a recipe book last year and sold it work colleagues to make money for charity. It's easy to get recipes - people can contribute them via the boards or you can nick them off your mates and family. I think there may also be copyright-free recipes you can use off the internet. You can suggest where you can get the ingredients from (e.g. lemongrass from the Chinese supermarket, pulses from Brixton Wholefoods or whatever) and it encourages people to take a closer look around the market.


 
Or ask some of the restaurants in the market that people are already fond of and coming to eat at for some!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Or ask some of the restaurants in the market that people are already fond of and coming to eat at for some!


Yes - actually that's a really good hook and could potentially generate a lot of interest.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

And just another thought: we've mainly been talking about food, but there's also all the kitchenware shops, fabric/textile shops etc that could be included in some sort of listings/recommendations too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm drooling thinking about the 'recipe' for Brixton Market fry up mmm


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

Nobody else up yet?

It's snowing!!!!

(well, just about)


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm up but at work in Chiswick, its been snowing here since 4am but not settling yet. Wish I was in Brixton


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2013)

No snow outside my window :-(


----------



## leanderman (Jan 14, 2013)

Settled on cars, not the road. But has stopped now (7.21am)


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

Rather pathetic to be honest given all the hype, I was expecting it at least half way up the window (and I'm in an upstairs flat).


----------



## leanderman (Jan 14, 2013)

As a Lambeth snow warden, I am very disappointed.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2013)

Missed all this market chitter chatter in the middle of the night.

This website has made me go to Nour.  There is a salad recipe in the Veggiestan cookery book which involves lots of herbs, tomatoes, cucumber, green pepper, tomato and pomegranate and I know that I can get all the ingredients there for half the price of Waitrose (yes, I confess, this is my supermarket of choice) and double the amount of herbs too.

I'm up for helping with compiling a listing - I have time at the moment.


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2013)

We now have snow. It dusted while I was in the shower. Bit pathetic though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx editor etc... the recipe book is a really lovely idea - especially if it were something that could be handed out free at the tube station for example/or Brix village. We did something similar with students in my school who all contributed recipes from their families (as we are so multinational - just like many other schools in the area). We did it in English and the language of the recipe/student. The students also contributed art work. I don't know if it got finished as I went on maternity leave, but a great way of including everyone is food - food and music! There should definitely be a way of pulling in local businesses to share in BV's success.

(eta.. not especially helpful - just a Bravo!)


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2013)

It looks like Brixton Blog have started doing local recipes already:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/brixton-recipe-sabas-doro-wat/8676


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Had a quick look squimmy's idea is slightly differnt though with the aspect of saying where in the market the food was bought from from. i think it would be good to add prices to the recipes to help people realise how much cheaper it can be than the supermarket.


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2013)

It might be worth seeing if Rosie could help with this - she is committed to the market old and new and has the PR nouse and connections to make a difference.


----------



## Sam Le Mort (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello - first let me introduce myself, as although I've often pinched valuable information from these boards, this is my debut post...

I'm a Brixton-based illustrator. I've lived in the area on & off for 7/8 years now, but I won't pretend to have the local knowledge and expertise to compete with many who have been in these parts for a lot longer, but I am aware of - and concerned by - a lot of the issues probably most neatly summed up by the word 'gentrification'. 

I think the recipe idea is great; a positive help in encouraging people who perhaps want to but don't quite get round to using the lesser-known traders.
I would be more than happy to help in any way I can, specifically with design/planning/layout/text. I have created an illustrated guide to the food of Brixton, which is how I have found myself directed to this thread, so please do let me know how I can get involved. And I promise I don't usually go on at this length...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Had a quick look squimmy's idea is slightly differnt though with the aspect of saying where in the market the food was bought from from. i think it would be good to add prices to the recipes to help people realise how much cheaper it can be than the supermarket.


 
and stating how much the ingredients would cost in the supermarkets for comparison


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2013)

more snow outside now! Not sure it will settle though....it's looks a bit wet and sleety


----------



## Griffter (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> A bit of this for me. M&S or Sainsbury? Alternatively, any one of these 10 butchers, 10 fishmongers, 10 green grocers etc. Also the market is often closed or nearly closed when I get home from work, which is when I've done a lot of my shopping. I'm not much of a cook and I was brought up on supermarkets not markets. I rarely get my act together to do a big shop in the market, I get bits and pieces here and there. I'm incorporating it into my 'new regime'. We'll see how that goes....
> 
> I did have a chat with Stuart the watch ages ago about the idea of having a little recipe book with maybe one recipe contributed from each eaterie (on or off menu) and maybe some from the shopkeepers and a list of where to buy the ingredients from the market. Which could be free or modestly priced and on display around BV. IIRC he said a bit of funding could maybe be found but it was finding someone with the time and skill. I don't have either...


I love this idea and I work on food and drink books and web sites for famous foodie people and the Good Food Guide. It's such a good idea - especially if it included recipes from the eateries/shops/stalls but also recipes from people shopping at the mkt. Love the idea of being able to order a recipe from the mkt, paying for it online and being able to pick it up from a stall that stayed open late with all the necessary ingredients in a box. If a few people are up for it I think I know how we could make it work commercially and give the mkt traders a real boost.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2013)

Sam Le Mort said:


> I have created an illustrated guide to the food of Brixton, which is how I have found myself directed to this thread, so please do let me know how I can get involved.


 
Oh, Hello Brixton

http://www.hellobrixton.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Grubs_Promo_3.jpg


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and stating how much the ingredients would cost in the supermarkets for comparison


 

I was thinking this but I was wondering if it might add an extra layer of difficulty... which supermarket would you choose? how would you go about checking the prices etc... Although I suppose we could agree on one to always use and check the prices online..


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I was thinking this but I was wondering if it might add an extra layer of difficulty... which supermarket would you choose? how would you go about checking the prices etc... Although I suppose we could agree on one to always use and check the prices online..


For Brixton surely Tescos is the benchmark seeing as its by far the biggest one around?


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2013)

Has to be Tesco, I think, as its the nearest 'big' supermarket.   Could do a price check of both on the same day and just publish the date they were checked/compared.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> For Brixton surely Tescos is the benchmark seeing as its by far the biggest one around?



A lot of people use the Sainbury's by the station which is more expensive. But yeah Tesco is a good choice


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> A lot of people use the Sainbury's by the station which is more expensive. But yeah Tesco is a good choice


Sure, that's busy (too busy, I hate it), but for volume no-one can compete with Tescos on AL.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> more snow outside now! Not sure it will settle though....it's looks a bit wet and sleety


Coming down heavily in Westminster, but not settling as yet.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

Ditto by Tower Bridge.  I have to go out in it in 10 minutes to pick a car up.  Bugger.


----------



## Sam Le Mort (Jan 14, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Oh, Hello Brixton
> 
> http://www.hellobrixton.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Grubs_Promo_3.jpg


Just to be clear - I'm not involved with Hello Brixton at all. I did the map/guide to promote my illustration work, (as such, I thought it would be bad form to link in my first post).

If I can help with any recipe book idea, I'm keen to be involved, but this isn't an attempt to sell my stuff and don't want it to be interpreted as such.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I was thinking this but I was wondering if it might add an extra layer of difficulty... which supermarket would you choose? how would you go about checking the prices etc... Although I suppose we could agree on one to always use and check the prices online..


 
Yeah, that did occur to me as well


----------



## peterkro (Jan 14, 2013)

By Blackfriars,flurries of large flakes no way is it going to settle at least before nightfall,it's too warm near the river.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

What a great couple of pages.     and lovely volunteers.   

Some great ideas, big and small each of which will lend themselves better to different media (dedicated website, blogs, printed periodicals, maps and guides, and BV based recipe book (and anything else I've forgotten), each of which has different strengths and weaknesses.  

What expertise do we need and what do we have on the boards? 

Projects manager?  Editing?  Ethics committee?   


For me, as I've intimated in previous posts, the idea was to capitalise on the popularity of BV to get the new and old residents of, and visitors to, brixton who enjoy BV but are maybe a bit shy of markets in there spending money at the long standing shops of all types.   It was also about a bit of harmony between new and old market traders.  I'd heard there was some friction/divisiveness at the time, about a year ago IIRC, with different rent deals etc.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

I notice I've accidentally said 'we' in that post which suggests I'm including myself as someone who will actually be active and proactive in developing anything.... that's a bit misleading. tsk. 

Maybe a brainstorming meeting is required?  Griffter Sam Le Mort  and the interested regulars?   Throw some ideas around and see if we're talking about one collaborative project or a few different individual things? something modest, something grand?  _Every_thing or one thing? 


I'm a bit lost here now... um.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 14, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> To be honest, they are the only butchers that are still in Brixton that were here when I arrived. All the others are gone or have changed hands and character many times.


Just noticed today that M Jones butchers on Dulwich Road (jucntion with Brixton Water Lane) seem to have opened up a display window. They have been there for years but I seem to remember this having always been a wholesalers.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Had a quick look squimmy's idea is slightly differnt though with the aspect of saying where in the market the food was bought from from. i think it would be good to add prices to the recipes to help people realise how much cheaper it can be than the supermarket.


 
I think prices are the most important thing to communicate, followed by availability of common items - not just special occasion stuff. A lot of people don't have experience of this type of market and I think many think of the market shops as "corner shops" which are usually convenient but expensive. Or they only think of it when they need something unusual. They don't expect to be able to get good prices on normal items and there is an assumption that Tesco will be cheaper and have everything they need. A weekly changing list of 10 regular items compared to Tesco would be a simple and easy to understand marketing tool.

E.g.
Tescos can of chick peas 65p, Electric Lane 3 for £1.
Can of coconut water in Tescos £0.99; Brixton Market £0.55.
Pepper corns Tesco £3.10 for 275g; Electric Lane £3.95 for 440g


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I notice I've accidentally said 'we' in that post which suggests I'm including myself as someone who will actually be active and proactive in developing anything.... that's a bit misleading. tsk.
> 
> Maybe a brainstorming meeting is required? Griffter Sam Le Mort and the interested regulars? Throw some ideas around and see if we're talking about one collaborative project or a few different individual things? something modest, something grand? _Every_thing or one thing?
> 
> ...


The bigger the project and the more meetings and collaboration required, the less chance of anything ever happening IMO. 

My suggestion - which folks are free to ignore of course - is to just get on with it!

Mrs Magpie said she could put together a recipe pretty quickly so it might be an idea to use that as a starting point for how folks want to proceed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm happy to put in my spicy tomato soup with chorizo and chickpeas


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2013)

I shall just get on with it then.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Just noticed today that M Jones butchers on Dulwich Road (jucntion with Brixton Water Lane) seem to have opened up a display window. They have been there for years but I seem to remember this having always been a wholesalers.


I went in there and asked if they had ham hochs. They didn't but ordered me one for the next day. They are very nice and will get whatever you want with a day's notice (for example their standard chicken is not free-range and I will only buy free-range). They also do butchery courses which I'm quite interested in. Only open until 1 though.

Eta: prices good as they are primarily a wholesalers that supplies restaurants.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Are there market-wide restraints on opening times for the non-eateries? I get that people want to get home from work at a reasonable time, but part of the reason supermarkets are succesful is surely late opening times.


InShops charge a £40 flat fee per day for trading from your unit after 6pm. You have to sell a lot of oranges and apples to make that worthwhile, especially after being up at New Covent Garden or Spittlefields at 5am.

By comparison, that's only a couple of covers for a restaurant, depending on your profit margin.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> InShops charge a £40 flat fee per day for trading from your unit after 6pm. You have to sell a lot of oranges and apples to make that worthwhile, especially after being up at New Covent Garden or Spittlefields at 5am.


That'll explain some of the early-ish closing hours then.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I notice I've accidentally said 'we' in that post which suggests I'm including myself as someone who will actually be active and proactive in developing anything.... that's a bit misleading. tsk.
> 
> Maybe a brainstorming meeting is required?  Griffter Sam Le Mort  and the interested regulars?   Throw some ideas around and see if we're talking about one collaborative project or a few different individual things? something modest, something grand?  _Every_thing or one thing?
> 
> ...


 
I'm definitely interested as an obsessive foodie who sources most ingredients from Brixton and Herne Hill. I think it would be good to have an initial meeting with Griffter and Sam Le Mort. Hendo's been nagging me to start a food blog for ages so maybe this is the nudge I need.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Mrs Magpie said she could put together a recipe pretty quickly so it might be an idea to use that as a starting point for how folks want to proceed.


On the case, but I keep getting interrupted as I have a plumber here.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't thought this through, but what about an order online and pick up from the tube station service?  Or a Brixton Market unorganic but cheap and very exotic veggie box?

Back to the recipe book, I am happy to work out costs on Veggiestan recipe I mentioned earlier.  Also get permission from author who is Peckham based so hopefully will be favourably disposed.

And can help quimcunx 'just get on with it'.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2013)

Do we need to split this off into a separate thread?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 14, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Do we need to split this off into a separate thread?


Good idea


----------



## Winot (Jan 14, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> InShops charge a £40 flat fee per day for trading from your unit after 6pm. You have to sell a lot of oranges and apples to make that worthwhile, especially after being up at New Covent Garden or Spittlefields at 5am.
> 
> By comparison, that's only a couple of covers for a restaurant, depending on your profit margin.



I doubt any of the market places have that kind of profit margin per cover!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Do we need to split this off into a separate thread?


 
Good idea, before it gets buried under the snow


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Winot said:


> I doubt any of the market places have that kind of profit margin per cover!


Well, you know what I mean. 4 burgers to break even, vs. 40 lots of 3foraquid pommegrantes or whatever.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyway, re: cookbook, Id contribute something vegan like a Ital stew or if you want, a waaaay cheaper vegan (cup)cake recipe.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 14, 2013)

What happened to that 3 bed flat for rent for £8,500 per month? I thought it was on New Park Rd, with Foxtons, but I can't find it on their site.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> What happened to that 3 bed flat for rent for £8,500 per month? I thought it was on New Park Rd, with Foxtons, but I can't find it on their site.


 
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/to-rent/details/17757812?search_identifier=13137c0e7c96154e2b566d4ee1b9f92a


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks. Do you also know where the thread about it was?


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Thanks. Do you also know where the thread about it was?


It was in the December Brixton chat thread I think


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd say "you can see where I live from there", but let's face it, you can probably see where most of the Brixton posters here live from the top...


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 14, 2013)

Manter said:


> It was in the December Brixton chat thread I think


Thanks, found it http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-and-general-chat-december-2012.302834/page-5

That flat makes me feel ill and fearful. Just don't want to be in a society with people who pimp out a flat like that and try to get £12.3k per month rent.  That was the asking price in August, now it's down to a mere £7.5k. If I had three wishes one of them would be to spend five minutes in there with a flamethrower.


----------



## Manter (Jan 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Thanks, found it http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-and-general-chat-december-2012.302834/page-5
> 
> That flat makes me feel ill and fearful. Just don't want to be in a society with people who pimp out a flat like that and try to get £12.3k per month rent.  That was the asking price in August, now it's down to a mere £7.5k. If I had three wishes one of them would be to spend five minutes in there with a flamethrower.


That would vastly improve the decor, IMO.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't like it either, I know "open plan" is all the rage but it looks to me more like a big plastic box with "stuff" inside it.  Too clinical and lifeless.  Might do as a backdrop for a porno shoot or something but that's about it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 14, 2013)

Never mind the looks, it's the idea that someone is trying to get it valued at that level. It's part of the process of pricing all of us out of the area. I just want to stay in my home.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Never mind the looks, it's the idea that someone is trying to get it valued at that level. It's part of the process of pricing all of us out of the area. I just want to stay in my home.


 
It's available as a short term let, i.e. for a week at a time for a holiday, for instance. It's not a normal rental.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

Rushy said:


> It's available as a short term let, i.e. for a week at a time for a holiday, for instance. It's not a normal rental.


It's advertised as a 'three bedroomed penthouse apartment offering chic and spacious living' by the ever-delightful Foxtons.  There's no mention of it being a short term holiday rental on that page.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2013)

Read the url 

http://www.foxtons.co.uk/short-let-in-brixton/chpk2599186


----------



## ajdown (Jan 14, 2013)

Not sure what "New Park Road is located moments from the many amenities of Streatham High Road and Brixton Hill." is meant to mean, I suppose unless you want the pub, the chemist or a kebab it's a good 10-15 minutes on the bus to either.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> It's advertised as a 'three bedroomed penthouse apartment offering chic and spacious living' by the ever-delightful Foxtons. There's no mention of it being a short term holiday rental on that page.


If you search the agent's site it only shows up under a search for short term lets. It doesn't show up in a search for long lets. Rightmove and Zoopla don't differentiate.
It's not clear and I only checked because I remembered that someone on here posted that they know the owner and he sleeps in a van / mate's floor when it is let out. And that they'd had problems with a couple of the short let tenants pissing off neighbours.

Even Foxtons isn't bold enough to adverrise a flat at that price on a normal long let, even if they do fail to make it clear on the page.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 14, 2013)

its the sort of place that would get hired out for sex parties... I'd imagine....


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Thanks, found it http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-and-general-chat-december-2012.302834/page-5
> 
> That flat makes me feel ill and fearful. Just don't want to be in a society with people who pimp out a flat like that and try to get £12.3k per month rent. That was the asking price in August, now it's down to a mere £7.5k. If I had three wishes one of them would be to spend five minutes in there with a flamethrower.


 
5K by February... 4K by April... bankrupt developers and sold off cheap in the Summer?

I'm pleased the flat is proving to be unviable, because the idea, design and the cynical attempt to make a quick buck is generally nauseating.
These chancers should have invested their energies into something more tasteful, realistic and, dare I say, useful.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 14, 2013)

They're not bankrupt, or developers. They had a successful rental period during the Olympic Games. As I said in the other thread, they were trying their luck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2013)

And they failed. Good.
 they are rapacious cunts who need to be driven out of Brixton in a glorious charevari


----------



## Kanda (Jan 14, 2013)

They haven't failed. They cover it by renting it out for music videos, parties etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, shame


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Not pornos?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And they failed. Good.
> they are rapacious cunts who need to be driven out of Brixton in a glorious charevari


 
Sorry, but you know absolutely fuck all about these people, and I'd wager that they've been in Brixton for a LOT longer than most of the people who are spouting ill-informed nonsense in this thread.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Sorry, but you know absolutely fuck all about these people, and I'd wager that they've been in Brixton for a LOT longer than most of the people who are spouting ill-informed nonsense in this thread.


Does it matter how long they've lived here?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Sorry, but you know absolutely fuck all about these people, and I'd wager that they've been in Brixton for a LOT longer than most of the people who are spouting ill-informed nonsense in this thread.


What has that got to with anything? I despise developers. Fuck em. I can't be arsed with being polite about this.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Does it matter how long they've lived here?


 
It does when they're being made out to be some sort of fly-by night gentrifiers/developers. This REALLY isn't the case here.

Other posters have already stated that they know this is far from what is going on. I'm not going to go into the exact details, scenario, or what I know, as it's not my place to be sharing other people's personal business on these forums.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry, but my heart cannot bleed for people who can afford to splurge huge amounts of cash on doing up a flat and trying to flog/rent it to the megarich. They are driving up prices whether they are longtime residents or whether they live in a truck or not. That kind of high risk financial venture got this country into the shit if you recall.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> It does when they're being made out to be some sort of fly-by night gentrifiers/developers. This REALLY isn't the case here.
> 
> Other posters have already stated that they know this is far from what is going on. I'm not going to go into the exact details, scenario, or what I know, as it's not my place to be sharing other people's personal business on these forums.


 
Well, cut out the fly by night bit, and the point others are making still stands. Strikes me as the kind of venture where I won't cry if they fail. Not trying to be harsh, but I'm not a big fan of stuff like that.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

If cupcakes are the footsoldiers of gentrification, luxury penthouse apartments are the Panzer tanks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well, cut out the fly by night bit, and the point others are making still stands. Strikes me as the kind of venture where I won't cry if they fail. Not trying to be harsh, but I'm not a big fan of stuff like that.


Apparently it's alright if they are drinking buddies of yours. This makes everything fine and dandy and cancels out any scruples you may have about gentrification and property developing.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently it's alright if they are drinking buddies of yours. This makes everything fine and dandy and cancels out any scruples you may have about gentrification and property developing.


That's not fair I think. Or is it Drew?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I can't otherwise explain why Kanda and Drew are so vociferously defending such behaviour


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

editor said:


> If cupcakes are the footsoldiers of gentrification, luxury penthouse apartments are the Panzer tanks.


I dunno, in one way I like the idea of one-off mad places like that. It's too much to blame gentrification on this lot even if they are under the pre-crunch spell yet. As I say, boohoo if they fail, lesson learned and so on. Had it not been so spectacularly ugly I might have had more sympathy. It's just dreadful tho  Wasted opportunity


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently it's alright if they are drinking buddies of yours. This makes everything fine and dandy and cancels out any scruples you may have about gentrification and property developing.


 
More nonsense, but like I said, I'm saying no more on the subject, it's really not my place to be discussing the ins and outs of other people's personal business on a public bulletin board.

And no, they're not drinking buddies of mine either fwiw.

As Kanda explained on the other thread...



> There were a few that put in, a few got massively fucked over I think. They certainly aren't rich. I'm not making their story public here, you lot jump to your conclusions... Lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

Again, I don't give a hoot about their personal circumstances. They wanted to make a killing out of property development in Brixton. They are the enemy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Again... They wanted to make a killing out of property development in Brixton.


 
Again... ignorance. You've already been informed that wasn't the case. But nevermind, pointless carrying this on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

Dp


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

And you can't be cagey about details and then accuse others of ignorance. That ain't fair.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not really fair either when you repeatedly infer that they were property developers on the make, despite two separate posters informing you that this really isn't the case. The reason why neither I or Kanda are willing to go into further details is because... 

a) it's potentially commercially sensitive information 
b) it's really none of anybodies business.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

OK. I'm going to step out of this cos it's late.
But try and see how it looks without your secret knowledge.
It looks like people trying to make a lot of money out of increasing the value of a property. 
You may think that is fine, but others will differ.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

Personally I think people are _absolutely_ entitled to comment on luxury penthouse apartments being developed in their neighbourhood because it's quite likely to have an impact on them over time, one way or another.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Afaik the place has been a luxury(ish) pad for many years, it certainly was before the rapid gentrification of recent years.


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, whether these people are morally degenerate capitalist hustlers or angelic secret agents on a mission to save Brixton in ways beyond our comprehension, the simple fact of it is, a hexagonal beige marble coffee table is unforgivable.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Strangely negative post from "handpicked Brixton " on facebook today........... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22855175.57344.170961002957757&type=1&theater


----------



## Kanda (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a shit sign, how can you be positive about that???


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2013)

Kanda said:
			
		

> It's a shit sign, how can you be positive about that???


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's a shit sign, how can you be positive about that???


It's not the normal oeuvre of the "handpicked" page, don't know why they would post it specially when it's well out of date


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> It's not the normal oeuvre of the "handpicked" page, don't know why they would post it specially when it's well out of date


And it hasn't been 'handpicked' directly out of my photos either.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

editor said:


> And it hasn't been 'handpicked' directly out of my photos either.


It was handpicked from a photo blog called "shit london", maybe it's an attempt to portray something  "edgy"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2013)

I like Shit London. London IS shit and grim sometimes and it's good to see an antidote to all the tweeness and positivity of things like Handpicked London


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I like Shit London. London IS shit and grim sometimes and it's good to see an antidote to all the tweeness and positivity of things like Handpicked London


........which is why I thought it was odd that the handpicked brixton page chose to post it


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

A few pics from the Drunken Balordi gig at Upstairs at the Ritzy. 
It's the first time I've been there since they covered over the big 'hole' by the stairs. I had a good time but it's still not my idea of a great venue - the PA is a bit weedy and it's not the greatest shape. 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/01/drunken-balordi-bring-the-boozy-balkan-beats-to-brixton/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 15, 2013)

does anyone know whether the Grosvenor has wi-fi?

wemakeyousoundb


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes it does, but you have to ask for the password. And that reminds me: I must post up that free wi-fi guide I was working on.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> does anyone know whether the Grosvenor has wi-fi?
> 
> wemakeyousoundb


 

The important question is, do you pronounce the 's'?

/thehotel


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> The important question is, do you pronounce the 's'?
> 
> /thehotel


No. The s is there to confuse americans


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

The Gross Vennor.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

Groze Vyner


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The Gross Vennor.


Make sure you roll the Rs.

El Gros Venor


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's a shit sign, how can you be positive about that???


The pic has now 42 'likes' so it must appeal to some


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Make sure you roll the Rs.


What, you mean like fake Scottish, or American rolled R's?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2013)

Spanish.

Los Gros Venores if there's more than one of them.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Spanish.
> 
> Los Gros Venores if there's more than one of them.


There's a lot of Portuguese around there, maybe that's what they call it? With more sh-sounds, perhaps.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2013)

Where to get black washing machine dye in Brixton?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Turns out Grosvenor means something like Great Hunter.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where to get black washing machine dye in Brixton?


The Fabric shop on Electric Avenue sells dye iirc


----------



## Griffter (Jan 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where to get black washing machine dye in Brixton?


Morleys have some


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 15, 2013)

Atlantic fabrics.

e2a: I mean the same one as cuppa tea.   They are called Atlantic fabrics, I'm sure.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Where to get black washing machine dye in Brixton?


 
You could probably just paint your washing machine.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> The Fabric shop on Electric Avenue sells dye iirc






			
				quimcunx said:
			
		

> Atlantic fabrics.
> 
> e2a: I mean the same one as cuppa tea.   They are called Atlantic fabrics, I'm sure.



Is it pricey? I dunno about such things.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> You could probably just paint your washing machine.



It's days are numbered. New one coming next week


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is it pricey? I dunno about such things.


long time since I used it, about a fiver a packet in the olden days but you may need more than one if youre dying heavy material


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:
			
		

> long time since I used it, about a fiver a packet in the olden days but you may need more than one if youre dying heavy material



Thin chef jacket
65% polyester 
35% cotton


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 15, 2013)

Morleys has a good stock of all the Dylon products. One of them lightens dark fabric so you can dye it a different colour. I used it on three black t shirts and a purple denim jacket. It turned them all a sort of sandy colour. I then dyed the jacket green. Not sure what to do with the shirts - I'd originally intended to dye them red or blue, but I quite like the sand. Quite clever, I didn't know it was possible to un-dye dark clothes.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Morleys has a good stock of all the Dylon products. One of them lightens dark fabric so you can dye it a different colour. I used it on three black t shirts and a purple denim jacket. It turned them all a sort of sandy colour. I then dyed the jacket green. Not sure what to do with the shirts - I'd originally intended to dye them red or blue, but I quite like the sand. Quite clever, I didn't know it was possible to un-dye dark clothes.


Just bleach, surely.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Thin chef jacket
> 65% polyester
> 35% cotton


Polycotton does not dye well,the dye wont work on the synthetics, you can get specialist polyester dye but I doubt it will be in the fabric shop or morleys. Heres a link that may help........ http://www.pburch.net/dyeing/dyeblog/C2070637368/E20100403091641/index.html


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Just bleach, surely.


This stuff does it  without weakening the fabric or removing the design on a t shirt


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> This stuff does it without weakening the fabric or removing the design on a t shirt


Huh, never heard of that. Live and learn.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> The Fabric shop on Electric Avenue sells dye iirc


Or Morleys on the 2nd floor.

eta - usually between £3 and £6 depending on how much you need.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't forget the salt.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Huh, never heard of that. Live and learn.


It's not cheap though - about 15 quid to un-dye half a kilo of fabric, plus the cost of the dye if you want to end up with a colour other than sand. So it's not much cheaper than buying new clothes. But it feels good to give old clothes a second life instead of paying for yet more sweat shop stuff to be shipped here from China.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It's not cheap though - about 15 quid to un-dye half a kilo of fabric, plus the cost of the dye if you want to end up with a colour other than sand. So it's not much cheaper than buying new clothes. But it feels good to give old clothes a second life instead of paying for yet more sweat shop stuff to be shipped here from China.


Does it only work on particular types of fabric then?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 15, 2013)

Natural ones seem to work better... 

(I remember as a child, that riding to the Dylon Factory in Sydenham was an exciting day out; we even had school trips there)


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> snip>
> (I remember as a child, that riding to the Dylon Factory in Sydenham was an exciting day out; we even had school trips there)


 I still love factories.  One of the perks of my job is I can get to nose around loads, they never cease to fascinate me.  First thing I set up on a new project is a factory tour- on the (usually spurious) excuse that it'll help me understand the business.  It's just so cool to see how something we completely take for granted comes to exist.  Even just packaging plants are cool- these shipping containers turn up full of powder, and then at the end of the production line you have neatly packaged, labelled cold remedy capsules ready to be stacked on the shelves of Boots.    Love it


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 15, 2013)

You didn't get to take home a tie dyed scarf though did you?!


----------



## peterkro (Jan 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> I still love factories. One of the perks of my job is I can get to nose around loads, they never cease to fascinate me. First thing I set up on a new project is a factory tour- on the (usually spurious) excuse that it'll help me understand the business. It's just so cool to see how something we completely take for granted comes to exist. Even just packaging plants are cool- these shipping containers turn up full of powder, and then at the end of the production line you have neatly packaged, labelled cold remedy capsules ready to be stacked on the shelves of Boots. Love it


 
Years ago I used to do emergency maintenance at Johnson and Johnson(in a medium sized city),they had 13 large vats of chemicals/detergents from that in various ratios they made over a thousand products.


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Years ago I used to do emergency maintenance at Johnson and Johnson(in a medium sized city),they had 13 large vats of chemicals/detergents from that in various ratios they made over a thousand products.


 that's really freaky 

I was at the site where they make the world's supply of viagra- some of the ingredients are corrosive and one is explosive (!).... and the health and safety training included how to get rid of nuclear waste ....  I persuaded myself it was just a standard training course they hadn't changed.....


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Does it only work on particular types of fabric then?


Yes. Says Dylon: 


> Dylon Pre-Dye removes colour from fabric so that it is suitable for dyeing to a lighter colour. Will treat all natural fabrics and nylon. NOT suitable for wool or silk, polyester, acetate, acrylics or fabrics with special finishes.


 
The stuff only works with really hot water, 90+ degrees.  So the clothes might shrink. 

I got very patchy results with the hot wash cycle of my machine. I think most of the stuff drained away before it could do much. So I bought more stuff and did it all over again in a bucket, filled with kettles and saucepans. This worked a treat, giving a completely even finish.

The t shirts I treated are cotton with polyester stitching - the stitching stayed black. One has a screen-printed design. The white bits of the design stayed white, the coloured bits were lightened. Another shirt has a white vinyl-printed design. It stayed white, but the heat of the water made the vinyl a little crinkly in places.

The price is a third of what I thought though. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-Dye-fabric-colour-stripper-machine/dp/B000TAQNPM


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2013)

Right, cheers. Dunno why I was interested, it's not like I ever dye clothes.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> that's really freaky
> 
> I was at the site where they make the world's supply of viagra- some of the ingredients are corrosive and one is explosive (!).... and the health and safety training included how to get rid of nuclear waste .... I persuaded myself it was just a standard training course they hadn't changed.....


When you get to be old enough to have seen a bit you start to realise how much bollocks goes on,the one I like is "the more similar a product is the more will be spent on advertising it" e.g washing powder,petrol,shampoo,toothpaste etc in reality there is very little if any difference between products like these.


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2013)

peterkro said:


> When you get to be old enough to have seen a bit you start to realise how much bollocks goes on,the one I like is "the more similar a product is the more will be spent on advertising it" e.g washing powder,petrol,shampoo etc in reality this is very little if any difference between products like these.


 

My other half tested hangover remedies for a pharma firm when he first graduated.  Apparently the ingredients were al the same, it was just taste, colour etc they played with (to try and avoid vomiting hungover people)


----------



## Winot (Jan 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> My other half tested hangover remedies for a pharma firm when he first graduated.  Apparently the ingredients were al the same, it was just taste, colour etc they played with (to try and avoid vomiting hungover people)



Did they pay him to get pissed? Best job ever.


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2013)

Winot said:


> Did they pay him to get pissed? Best job ever.


They paid him to do clever science stuff. He decided they needed a practical element


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

I meant to mention this earlier, but around lunchtime I saw a hardy band of authentic crusty types walking down Coldharbour Lane, looking like they'd stepped straight out of 1995 and were looking for Cooltan.

I think they may have considered giving me a nod of respect as a fellow dread-er as we passed in the street, but then they saw my ludicrous, brightly coloured bobble hat and declared me too uncool and lacking in crust credentials to acknowledge.

Possibly.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

I think they were here for a wedding. I saw them waiting outside the register office up the side of the town hall.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 15, 2013)

Bloody gentrifiers


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2013)

Bloody curtain twitchers, more like!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> Bloody curtain twitchers, more like!


Strangely enough, I don't walk down the street holding a window on wheels in front of me, complete with curtains to 'twitch' as I perambulate.

In other words: I passed them in the road, you doofus.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Strangely enough, I don't walk down the street holding a window on wheels in front of me, complete with curtains to 'twitch' as I perambulate.
> 
> In other words: I passed them in the road, you doofus.



It's a phrase, you inept buffoon. 

Funnily enough I didn't wheel a window frame past them, peering through it, either.


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Strangely enough, I don't walk down the street holding a window on wheels in front of me, complete with curtains to 'twitch' as I perambulate.m:





Onket said:


> I didn't wheel a window frame past them, peering through it either.


But it's such a great image, I wish you both had....


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's a phrase, you inept buffoon.


Then try using it correctly. 

Back on topic: it's pretty misty out there today, isn't it?


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Then try using it correctly.
> 
> Back on topic: it's pretty misty out there today, isn't it?


yup. too misty to be flying helicopters among cranes it would seem.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

It was used correctly. What an odd thing to say.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> It was used correctly. What an odd thing to say.


Please give it a rest for 2013. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Back on topic, I've posted a fairly random collection of pics I took around Brixton on Saturday evening.












More here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/some-photos-from-around-brixton-on-a-saturday-night/


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Please give it a rest for 2013. Thanks.


 
I've not done anything wrong. Is it just that people aren't allowed to point out when you are wrong, or something? 

If so, you can fuck right off with your 'give it a rest for 2013' until you start to practice what you preach, you complete plonker.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> I've not done anything wrong. Is it just that people aren't allowed to point out when you are wrong, or something?





> *curtain-twitcher*
> _n_
> Informal a person who likes to *watch unobserved* what other people are doing


   

QED.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> QED.


 
You don't think that is pretty much what this whole thread is about, then?  and a   for luck.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> You don't think that is pretty much what this whole thread is about, then?  and a  for luck.


Please give it a rest for 2013.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> does anyone know whether the Grosvenor has wi-fi?
> 
> wemakeyousoundb





editor said:


> Yes it does, but you have to ask for the password. And that reminds me: I must post up that free wi-fi guide I was working on.





TruXta said:


> Turns out Grosvenor means something like Great Hunter.


grand veneur
and now banned here of sorts


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> grand veneur
> and now banned here of sorts


So is the wi-fi still up and running and needs a password from the bar staff? I need facts, dammit!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> So is the wi-fi still up and running and needs a password from the bar staff? I need facts, dammit!


yes it is up, and it still has its' great password.
There might be a new one soon (wifi network that is) if we can find where the BT socket is hidden in the building


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Back on topic, I've posted a fairly random collection of pics I took around Brixton on Saturday evening.
> 
> More here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/some-photos-from-around-brixton-on-a-saturday-night/


Your photo of the craft beer place reminded me that they appear to have stopped opening in the daytime - it's certainly been closed over the past few days at lunchtime/afternoon. I'd almost forgotten it was there. My excitement at it opening how now dulled somewhat. I think I've only been there 2 or 3 times now. Great beers, but a bit of a disappointment overall.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> yes it is up, and it still has its' great password.
> There might be a new one soon (wifi network that is) if we can find where the BT socket is hidden in the building


Cheers. I'll try and get that Brixton wi-fi listing sorted out this week. I've been using the Cloud a lot around Brixton recently - I'm not sure why I get it free but after using it in Caffe Nero a couple of times I can log in for free whenever I find the network. Which is nice.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Your photo of the craft beer place reminded me that they appear to have stopped opening in the daytime - it's certainly been closed over the past few days at lunchtime/afternoon. I'd almost forgotten it was there. My excitement at it opening how now dulled somewhat. I think I've only been there 2 or 3 times now. Great beers, but a bit of a disappointment overall.


 
Before Christmas they were certainly open on Sunday lunchtime to pick up the farmer's market crowd.  I'd be amazed if they're not open on Saturday as well.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Your photo of the craft beer place reminded me that they appear to have stopped opening in the daytime - it's certainly been closed over the past few days at lunchtime/afternoon. I'd almost forgotten it was there. My excitement at it opening how now dulled somewhat. I think I've only been there 2 or 3 times now. Great beers, but a bit of a disappointment overall.


I wanted to like the place but it's just so soulless. I go to pubs for the atmosphere more than anything else and that place is like the surface of the Moon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> You don't think that is pretty much what this whole thread is about, then?  and a  for luck.





editor said:


> Please give it a rest for 2013.


I know and like both you guys in real life. Why the beef? It's not worth it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Cheers. I'll try and get that Brixton wi-fi listing sorted out this week. I've been using the Cloud a lot around Brixton recently - I'm not sure why I get it free but after using it in Caffe Nero a couple of times I can log in for free whenever I find the network. Which is nice.


interesting....


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I know and like both you guys in real life. Why the beef? It's not worth it.


Spot on. It's disruptive and tiresome all round. Let's move on, I say.

PS I don't think the zebra is really hugging the lion, you know.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 16, 2013)

nah Im not a fan of that craft beer place much prefer the crown and anchor. The chairs are craft are so high and uncomfy. I do like the peddles tho


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

I get the Cloud for free too. You just have to register, don't you?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I get the Cloud for free too. You just have to register, don't you?


It seems so although I'm not sure why they'd offer it for free. They used to charge.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> nah Im not a fan of that craft beer place much prefer the crown and anchor. The chairs are craft are so high and uncomfy. I do like the peddles tho


Shame you can't pedal them around the pub for beer dodgems. Now that would make it more interesting,


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> It seems so although I'm not sure why they'd offer it for free. They used to charge.


 
You can use it for free in the Albert.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Please give it a rest for 2013.


 
I've not done anything wrong. Is it just that people aren't allowed to point out when you are wrong, or something? 

If so, you can fuck right off with your 'give it a rest for 2013' until you start to practice what you preach, you complete plonker.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Spot on. It's disruptive and tiresome all round. Let's move on, I say.
> 
> PS I don't think the zebra is really hugging the lion, you know.


 
Apology accepted. Glad that's out of the way. Phew. Etc.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

nipsla said:


> You can use it for free in the Albert.


As I'm now on BT Broadband I can use all their wi-fi spots too, so I'm pretty much sorted for connectivity around the hood!


----------



## OpalFruit (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone know why the police were closing the northbound roads at the junction with the Town Hall at about 10.20 this morning? I asked them, they didn't know! I don't think it was the helicopter crash because traffic was moving N all the way up the A3 and then past Oval.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 16, 2013)

I can hear a helicopter hovering. 

e2a: or it might have been a neigbours washing machine.  It's taken to being noisy lately.

e3a:  I was right the first time.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Your photo of the craft beer place reminded me that they appear to have stopped opening in the daytime - it's certainly been closed over the past few days at lunchtime/afternoon. I'd almost forgotten it was there. My excitement at it opening how now dulled somewhat. I think I've only been there 2 or 3 times now. Great beers, but a bit of a disappointment overall.


It was open at around 4ish yesterday when I went past.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> nah Im not a fan of that craft beer place much prefer the crown and anchor. The chairs are craft are so high and uncomfy. I do like the peddles tho


 
Agreed.  It's not just the atmosphere either - the beer is better in the Crown & Anchor.


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2013)

Winot said:


> Agreed.  It's not just the atmosphere either - the beer is better in the Crown & Anchor.


The one in Hatton Garden is really good- stunning building, comfy chairs, good beer and snacks etc- but the Brixton one is completely boring. personality free, really.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> The one in Hatton Garden is really good- stunning building, comfy chairs, good beer and snacks etc- but the Brixton one is completely boring. personality free, really.


 
Yep.  It's on my way back from my dentist to my office so I console myself with a pint post-filling.


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2013)

And the original in Pimlico (Cask) is pretty good too.  Handy for the Tate.


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yep.  It's on my way back from my dentist to my office so I console myself with a pint post-filling.


We normally have to go to the old one in the alley (mitre?) because its run by a Hull exile who'll put proper head on pints and talk about Nicky Barmby (or, er, avoid mentioning him....) but I really like that one. Wonder why the Brixton one is so unlike it


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yep.  It's on my way back from my dentist to my office so I console myself with a pint post-filling.


Phone error


----------



## Winot (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep, Ye Olde Mitre.  Great location.  Lot's of good pubs round there - Jerusalem Tavern, Coach & Horses, Gun, Bleeding Heart Tavern etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

street art in Sulina Road, SW2


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> street art in Sulina Road, SW2


 
That's on the side of my mates house. They have a Sulina Rd residents committee that organises loads of things throughout the year. Fete's, Street Parties, kids days etc etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2013)

Kanda said:


> That's on the side of my mates house. They have a Sulina Rd residents committee that organises loads of things throughout the year. Fete's, Street Parties, kids days etc etc.


excellent. I noticed there is a twitter thing for Sulina and Morrish Road https://twitter.com/MorlinaSW2 looks like a nice little community there


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> excellent. I noticed there is a twitter thing for Sulina and Morrish Road https://twitter.com/MorlinaSW2 looks like a nice little community there


 
Yeah, it is.... apart from when they try to make the whole area a CPZ... The woman that started that campaign off doesn't even have a car


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2013)

Just saw a FB update, says the petition to save Nour has breached 600 signatories. Good going that.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, it is.... apart from when they try to make the whole area a CPZ... The woman that started that campaign off doesn't even have a car


But if that's what the community wants...?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> But if that's what the community wants...?


 
There's more to the community than that residents association which is a very small part of it. The people that aren't in that residents association haven't been asked what they want.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Your photo of the craft beer place reminded me that they appear to have stopped opening in the daytime - it's certainly been closed over the past few days at lunchtime/afternoon. I'd almost forgotten it was there. My excitement at it opening how now dulled somewhat. I think I've only been there 2 or 3 times now. Great beers, but a bit of a disappointment overall.



I am not a fan either.... 

Shame really. The beer is nice but the place just lacks something.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2013)

Kanda said:


> There's more to the community than that residents association which is a very small part of it. The people that aren't in that residents association haven't been asked what they want.


Why do you think the fact that she doesn't own a car is relevant? Everyone is affected by car parking, whether they own one or not.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Why do you think the fact that she doesn't own a car is relevant? Everyone is affected by car parking, whether they own one or not.


 
True.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 16, 2013)

OpalFruit said:


> Anyone know why the police were closing the northbound roads at the junction with the Town Hall at about 10.20 this morning? I asked them, they didn't know! I don't think it was the helicopter crash because traffic was moving N all the way up the A3 and then past Oval.


I think it must have been the helicopter crash. I was driving back to Brixton from Marble Arch between 8.15 and 10, complete mayhem, I think they were just letting the gridlock further in clear.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jan 16, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I think it must have been the helicopter crash. I was driving back to Brixton from Marble Arch between 8.15 and 10, complete mayhem, I think they were just letting the gridlock further in clear.


 
A sort of queue management system. Fair enough. When I went round the other way the traffic heading up N from Stockwell tube wasn't too bad, really, and was being well managed. Considering the horrendous nature of the whole incident the police and other emergency services seem to have done a fantastic job.


----------



## eroom (Jan 17, 2013)

eroom said:


> From the planning doc it looks like stalls all the way along the road from Rymer St to where it meets Dulwich Road: so road closed throughout the day every day presumably.


 
By the way, just to update my post from a few days ago, apparently the seven-days-a-week market outside Herne Hill station was some kind of planning miscommunication. Seemingly the intention is just to licence that space so it can be used more easily for one-off events.

In other news from that part of the manor, Jazz on the Hill has closed.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah, that makes more sense...

Hasn't Jazz on the Hill become Jazz Something Else? It was still operating and playing music, but with a new sign on Sunday.

I like the piano in the station tunnel, but sometimes it gives you terrible ear worms - it had me unwillingly humming Celine Dion songs last week.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Ah, that makes more sense...
> 
> Hasn't Jazz on the Hill become Jazz Something Else? It was still operating and playing music, but with a new sign on Sunday.
> 
> I like the piano in the station tunnel, but sometimes it gives you terrible ear worms - it had me unwillingly humming Celine Dion songs last week.


There should be a law against that.


----------



## eroom (Jan 17, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Ah, that makes more sense...
> 
> Hasn't Jazz on the Hill become Jazz Something Else? It was still operating and playing music, but with a new sign on Sunday.
> 
> I like the piano in the station tunnel, but sometimes it gives you terrible ear worms - it had me unwillingly humming Celine Dion songs last week.


 
Sadly it seems to have lost its jazziness: looks like it back to being a 'bar' again. Cue late opening, noise complaints, eventual planning intervention and empty lot again. Until the cycle starts again.

A lot of good things happen on that piano, but yes there is always the possibility of Dion.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 17, 2013)

editor said:


> There should be a law against that.


 
I think you are responsible for a website that had me singing bloody Robbie Williams on my cycle home last week.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2013)

Albert was very busy yesterday. 
Market House looked pretty empty.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 17, 2013)

There was a lorry unloading what looked like a big fridge outside the Albert this morning as we went past about 7am.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Albert was very busy yesterday.
> Market House looked pretty empty.


 
Was it open at dinnertime, or only in the evening?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Ah, that makes more sense...
> 
> Hasn't Jazz on the Hill become Jazz Something Else? It was still operating and playing music, but with a new sign on Sunday.


 
Someone posted a link on the Brixton noticeboard indicating that it's been handed back to the previous tenants (as the Poet iirc). There are threats of legal action floating round I think.

Its life as a jazz bar always seemed likely to be short though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2013)

ajdown said:


> There was a lorry unloading what looked like a big fridge outside the Albert this morning as we went past about 7am.


It's a new, state-of-the-art graffitti-removal machine.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

Perhaps it's a trap.

It sits innocently in the corner of the pub, looking like a fridge, until it's receptors detect marker pen ink. It then disguises itself as a toilet, and traps the tagger scum.


----------



## se5 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just seen - the Police will be security tagging and registering bikes this evening outside Clapham Common tube station 4-7pm
and again next Thursday

http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2013/01/get-your-bike-security-tagged-and.html


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It's a new, state-of-the-art graffitti-removal machine.


It'll have its work cut out removing all that invisible graffiti.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jan 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Apology accepted. Glad that's out of the way. Phew. Etc.


 
Good of the editor to apologise.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

Back on topic, Federation was pretty much unbearable today. It's the first time I've been there for a while, and sad to say I didn't much enjoy it.

Now it's all big queues, screaming babies, expensively dressed children and parents, swivel-action deal-making types and other such folks I ain't seen afore round these here parts.

The coffee was as splendid as ever - as were the staff - but we had to retire to the Phoenix in double quick time.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

editor said:


> swivel-action deal-making types...


 
So that's where I'm going wrong... I always forget to do that little swivel-action when making my deals


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

I was in El Panzon the other day. Was quiet. I think it suddenly gets a lot busier round there towards the end of the week.

They didn't put enough hot sauce in the burrito again, though.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> So that's where I'm going wrong... I always forget to do that little swivel-action when making my deals


It's all about the swivel action. And pointing. That's how go-getters bag big deals.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

Back on topic, please.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> So that's where I'm going wrong... I always forget to do that little swivel-action when making my deals


 




e2a: ed beat me to it!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

editor said:


> It's all about the swivel action. And pointing. That's how go-getters bag big deals.


 


Always Be Closing


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> They didn't put enough hot sauce in the burrito again, though.


 
It makes a mockery of their boast on the menu about the hot one being really fucking hot. It's not hot, it's not even warm, it's for pussies.  Shame, cuz otherwise it's really tasty.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 17, 2013)

i always get it wrong there.  i always panic and get a strength down from the one i want because it warns me how hot it is and then it isn't hot enough.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i always get it wrong there. i always panic and get a strength down from the one i want because it warns me how hot it is and then it isn't hot enough.


I've only had the hottest one and even asked them to add more jalapenos. Even then I had to dose liberally with the hot sauce, which in itself isn't very hot.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

More and more of the units in the Villaaaage are adding those outdoor heaters which can't do a lot for the eco credentials of the place. They'd be better off sticking on those funny plastic flapping doors to the entrances to try and keep some of the heat in, or perhaps offering al fresco foodie diners East 17 parkas instead of those little blankets.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've only had the hottest one and even asked them to add more jalapenos. Even then I had to dose liberally with the hot sauce, which in itself isn't very hot.


 
well, i'm not as manly as that but i do like a kick!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, i'm not as manly as that but i do like a kick!


Nothing to do with manliness, just many years of slowly wearing away my taste-buds


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 17, 2013)

my girlfriend's family are Caribbean.  they use so much hot sauce on their food that sometimes my sinuses start to sting just from the miasma.  i thought i was pretty good with hot food but they must have no tastebuds, just scar tissue.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've only had the hottest one and even asked them to add more jalapenos. Even then I had to dose liberally with the hot sauce, which in itself isn't very hot.


 
This is what I am going to have to do next time.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn! There's no live ska at the 414 Club tonight.
It'll still be open but just with DJs playing jazz, funk and afrobeat, if that's your thing.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2013)

That's the problem





TruXta said:


> Nothing to do with manliness, just many years of slowly wearing away my taste-buds


 
Exactly. As with salt, it's a slippery slope.

Your 'register' slowly changes and you demand more.

However, for some reason, I don't like chilli etc


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

You'll be fine in El Panzon, then.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

Heh. I'll talk to the El Panzon boss next time and see him and urge him to set aside his chilli-wussiness. I know he's a man of mild tastes, bur his customers should have a hotter option. I'll even leave him a couple of bottles of my hot sauces if he'll guarantee to supply Onket and others on demand. Even my scotch bonnet/habanero sauces are considerably hotter than his meagre blended bottles, let alone the Nuclear Trinidad Scorpion and Moruga option. That would honestly have a chance of leaving a few people crying, at least judging from a few reactions down the Albert and Hoot.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2013)

Make me cry, please.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't guarantee that I'm afraid, but you will certainly experience a very hot pepper sauce. Some have cried, some have sworn, some have run on the spot, Very occasionally someone becomes so distressed that they vanish for the night. 

If you're going down the Albert PM me and I'll inflict a sample on you. I'll even try and stop Badgers tormenting the whole pub with the sauces this time around. He was like a man possessed last time, thrusting a tasting spoon at anyone within a 50 metre radius.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> I can't guarantee that I'm afraid, but you will certainly experience a very hot pepper sauce. Some have cried, some have sworn, some have run on the spot, Very occasionally someone becomes so distressed that they vanish for the night.
> 
> If you're going down the Albert PM me and I'll inflict a sample on you. I'll even try and stop Badgers tormenting the whole pub with the sauces this time around. He was like a man possessed last time, thrusting a tasting spoon at anyone within a 50 metre radius.


 
Badgers was enjoying it a bit too much


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

I've pretty much sold out for the year, all by word of mouth and with no Christmas market sales needed. So I'm a little indebted to folks like Badgers - my enthusiastically evil agents of chilli destruction. I'll have a word with him about the maniacal cackling mind.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

I've seen grown men cry in the Albert after tasting some of tarranau's 'nuclear' sauce.

I fed some to Ms Hatter - she didn't speak to me for the rest of the night!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've seen grown men cry in the Albert after tasting some of tarranau's 'nuclear' sauce.
> 
> I fed some to Ms Hatter - she didn't speak to me for the rest of the night!


 
One way to shut up her up when she's nagging then 

Sorry Mrs Hatter


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> I've seen grown men cry in the Albert after tasting some of tarranau's 'nuclear' sauce.
> 
> I fed some to Ms Hatter - she didn't speak to me for the rest of the night!



Actually LOL here


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2013)

Thursday nights are by far the best in Brixton, had the wickedest night at The Albert and Jamm afterwards


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not an alpha-male competition for me, I just want a menu that days 'hot' to actually taste of hot pepper.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> I can't guarantee that I'm afraid, but you will certainly experience a very hot pepper sauce. Some have cried, some have sworn, some have run on the spot, Very occasionally someone becomes so distressed that they vanish for the night.
> 
> If you're going down the Albert PM me and I'll inflict a sample on you. I'll even try and stop Badgers tormenting the whole pub with the sauces this time around. He was like a man possessed last time, thrusting a tasting spoon at anyone within a 50 metre radius.


I have gots to be trying me some of that stuff


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's not an alpha-male competition for me, I just want a menu that days 'hot' to actually taste of hot pepper.


 
I can understand that. I'm more interested in the flavour of the peppers too, but it's difficult to avoid heat when your favourite flavours are the caribbean bonnet type varieties. Plenty of pepper flavour in the sauces - typically 60%+ puree of peppers, vinegar and other additions. I love the taste of the Morugas and Trini Scorpions in the Nuclear, but the heat of them grows to almost insane heats in your mouth. First the fruit, then more and more fire. No pepper extract funny artificial business, just the world's three hottest peppers, vinegar and a little salt. It's a bit of an experience

The biggest seller this year was the mildest fwiw - a chilli jam with thai influences (lemongrass, lime leaves etc).Trialled it out this year and ended up making 4 batches more.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I have gots to be trying me some of that stuff


 
Sure chap, should be pub bound at the tail end of next week, so let's try and catch up,


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you do any lunchtime sessions in the Albert?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I have gots to be trying me some of that stuff


i have a very small jar in my fridge - it'll probably last me about a year, given the rate you can eat it at   tarranau also made some other wicked hot sauces. 

As for El Panzon Onket, the 'extra hot' is normal spicy so I'd go for 'fuck off hot' and ask for extra jalapenos


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Do you do any lunchtime sessions in the Albert?


 
Probably not chap, but I fly in to Brixton on the occasional lunchtime - generally to pick up some food from Station Road and then jump back on the tube to Vauxhall. Possible on the off chance, but better at weekends and early Friday finishes really


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Probably not chap, but I fly in to Brixton on the occasional lunchtime


Well, there's a significant contributor to global warming, right there.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> I can understand that. I'm more interested in the flavour of the peppers too, but it's difficult to avoid heat when your favourite flavours are the caribbean bonnet type varieties. Plenty of pepper flavour in the sauces - typically 60%+ puree of peppers, vinegar and other additions. I love the taste of the Morugas and Trini Scorpions in the Nuclear, but the heat of them grows to almost insane heats in your mouth. First the fruit, then more and more fire. No pepper extract funny artificial business, just the world's three hottest peppers, vinegar and a little salt. It's a bit of an experience
> 
> The biggest seller this year was the mildest fwiw - a chilli jam with thai influences (lemongrass, lime leaves etc).Trialled it out this year and ended up making 4 batches more.


 
Never knew it was so complicated. I am missing out


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2013)

Not much "SNOW CHAOS!" around town today.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2013)

Ach, it's not all macho chest beating. The superhots can also have some wonderful flavours -  of the domestic strains of peppers, capiscum chinese types (habaneros, scotch bonnets, trini scorpions and many more) tend to be the slowest growing, but also the hottest and most distinctively flavoured.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i have a very small jar in my fridge - it'll probably last me about a year, given the rate you can eat it at   tarranau also made some other wicked hot sauces.
> 
> As for El Panzon Onket, the 'extra hot' is normal spicy so I'd go for 'fuck off hot' and ask for extra jalapenos



I had the 'take me to hospital' one, the hottest option.

Why call it that?!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Ach, it's not all macho chest beating. The superhots can also have some wonderful flavours - of the domestic strains of peppers, capiscum chinese types (habaneros, scotch bonnets, trini scorpions and many more) tend to be the slowest growing, but also the hottest and most distinctively flavoured.


 
Sorry: No good for me: on the Scoville Scale, I am in single digits


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> I had the 'take me to hospital' one, the hottest option.
> 
> Why call it that?!


dont they have one called "dont come to me crying" or something?!


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, that's the one! What a joke!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Ach, it's not all macho chest beating. The superhots can also have some wonderful flavours - of the domestic strains of peppers, capiscum chinese types (habaneros, scotch bonnets, trini scorpions and many more) tend to be the slowest growing, but also the hottest and most distinctively flavoured.


What do you reckon on Tepin? They look so lovely, little red beads of heat, but I'm interested in what you think about their flavour.


----------



## footballerslegs (Jan 19, 2013)

I loved this -  here's a pic from the grosvenor toilets - a nice sentiment about living life, followed by a comment on gentrification, on which someone has commented on spelling. Reverse, reverse snobbery


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it in the ladies?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What do you reckon on Tepin? They look so lovely, little red beads of heat, but I'm interested in what you think about their flavour.


 
Tasty and surprisingly bleeding hot is what I remember, but I've only ever grown a (pretty productive) mini potted plant a few years back. Quicker to fade than a scotch bonnet type perhaps, but the flavour was good - not fruity particularly, but something with more depth than the usual clean pepper flavours iirc. Would like grow again, but it's a bit of bushy beast for my limited space, plus I'm a bit lazy when it comes to picking lots of small peppers.

Had a little pot of dried tepins for quite some time, which were excellent for adding extra flavour and heat to dishes. I seem to have recently replaced it with dried green tabasco in my con carne mix, but I'm tempted to try more tepin again now


----------



## footballerslegs (Jan 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it in the ladies?


 
Aye, the ladies. A bit less hilarious in the cold light of morning but it really tickled me at the time.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> I loved this -View attachment 27742 here's a pic from the grosvenor toilets - a nice sentiment about living life, followed by a comment on gentrification, on which someone has commented on spelling. Reverse, reverse snobbery


 
.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 19, 2013)

tarannau said:


> Tasty and surprisingly bleeding hot is what I remember, but I've only ever grown a (pretty productive) mini potted plant a few years back. Quicker to fade than a scotch bonnet type perhaps, but the flavour was good - not fruity particularly, but something with more depth than the usual clean pepper flavours iirc. Would like grow again, but it's a bit of bushy beast for my limited space, plus I'm a bit lazy when it comes to picking lots of small peppers.
> 
> Had a little pot of dried tepins for quite some time, which were excellent for adding extra flavour and heat to dishes. I seem to have recently replaced it with dried green tabasco in my con carne mix, but I'm tempted to try more tepin again now


Talking of interesting peppers, lemon drop yellow ajis are nice and make a fabulous chilli oil. It's interesting how the different notes transfer to different carriers; oil does something different to vinegar or vodka (which seems just to attract the heat).  But the ones on my windowsill didn't even flower this year.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Jan 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Is it in the ladies?


 
You haven't thanked the editor for apologising to you.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2013)

Stop it.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2013)

Can anyone who uses the Brock Park lido gym tell me who you have to kill to speak to someone on the phone there?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 20, 2013)

The Fusion Chief Exec?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 20, 2013)

Where do we write in to claim back our share of the council tax we pay for road and pavement gritting that clearly isn't being done?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Where do we write in to claim back our share of the council tax we pay for road and pavement gritting that clearly isn't being done?


 
There's big stretches of Brixton Hill that haven't been done, but that's perfectly normal


----------



## ajdown (Jan 20, 2013)

I know, I'm on one of them and it's not right.  I know they can't do everything but my road clearly hasn't been touched at all and neither have the pavements since it started snowing.  Even bits of the South Circular seemed to have accumulating snow where you would expect salt overspray to have touched.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I know, I'm on one of them and it's not right. I know they can't do everything but my road clearly hasn't been touched at all and neither have the pavements since it started snowing. Even bits of the South Circular seemed to have accumulating snow where you would expect salt overspray to have touched.


 
Happens *every* year without fail aj

The people chucking the grit on the pavement don't think. They just throw it on without consideration (that's on the bits where they do actually chuck some down)

Have to go out and buy some gas so will be testing out my sandpaper snow grips


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2013)

I always used to clear my own road with my neighbours.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I always used to clear my own road with my neighbours.


 
Wouldn't a shovel have been more effective, or did the heat from your neighbours melt the snow?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## ajdown (Jan 20, 2013)

Be better to borrow some huskies I reckon, hope that our home shopping delivery arrives ok later.  Did put a note on the delivery instructions not to attempt to drive down our road if there was snow/ice as although Ocado vans are fitted with snow tyres (which is why most other home delivery services have fallen over badly these last few days) and will get through, I don't want him to get stuck.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2013)

It's unrealistic to expect a council to clear _every_ pavement and road.

You either do it with your neighbours - or leave it white.

Took me about an hour to do a good stretch of my road this morning.

And a few elderly types popped their heads out of windows to say thanks, which made it worthwhile.

If you want to get involved, the council will deliver grit, snow shovels, grips and gloves to your door.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Be better to borrow some huskies I reckon, hope that our home shopping delivery arrives ok later. Did put a note on the delivery instructions not to attempt to drive down our road if there was snow/ice as although Ocado vans are fitted with snow tyres (which is why most other home delivery services have fallen over badly these last few days) and will get through, I don't want him to get stuck.


 
Looks like these lot are better at clearing paths.  You just need to line them up next to each other and attach bags of grit to them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's unrealistic to expect a council to clear _every_ pavement and road.


 
Understandable they can't grit all the side streets, but a main road like Brixton Hill.  I remember in previous years, most of the grit's been hugging a wall and not on the pavement itself because of the way it's been thrown.  I realise it would take a lot longer to spread it out properly on pavements using the chucking with shovels method, but surely there must be some kind of vehicle that can spread grit on pavements (like those mini street cleaners but with grit)?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

and last time it was snowing, Caldecott Road (next to the Sun and Doves) was like an ice rink (until you get to the end bit within KCH grounds which had all been gritted).

Doesn't it occur to the council there's probably people on crutches going to hospital appointments?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2013)

You are right, they are supposed to do the bigger routes (and I get an email of their elaborate schedule). But they have 'slipped up' in places.

A teaspoon of grit - properly spread - suffices for one square metre of pavement.

But spreading it is tricky without some kind of device.

Through trial and error, I found taking a handful of grit and slowly rubbing my hands together distributed it quite well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You are right, they are supposed to do the bigger routes (and I get an email of their elaborate schedule). But they have 'slipped up' in places.
> 
> A teaspoon of grit - properly spread - suffices for one square metre of pavement.
> 
> ...


 
A teaspoon?  I've seen what looks like spadefuls just chucked at walls barely hitting pavements


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

In fact, we've often walked in the roads and risked being hit by cars as it seems safer than some of the pavements


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A teaspoon? I've seen what looks like spadefuls just chucked at walls barely hitting pavements


 
Yep, a spoonful. Or at least that's what they taught me at snow warden school


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 20, 2013)

hello kids, does anyone know of any local charity shop that collects?  i have 100+ books, cds, records, dvds that need to go but there's about six journey's worth.  if no-one knows i will call the ones i know but if you know of one that might collect then they get irst refusal!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yep, a spoonful. Or at least that's what they taught me at snow warden school


 
just a spoonful of salt makes the snow melt away.. the snow melt away-ay, snow melt away... yes a spoonful of salt make the snow melt away.. in the most delightful way!


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 20, 2013)

You could try British Heart Foundation as they definitely pick up furniture for their Acre Lane shop and also have a book shop in Streatham.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

Kanda or anyone who knows NPR shops well

Do any of them have Pay Point?

Pay Point locator doesn't seem to be working properly


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

There was a top quality snowman erected in Windrush Square - photo soon!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2013)

I 





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Kanda or anyone who knows NPR shops well
> 
> Do any of them have Pay Point?
> 
> Pay Point locator doesn't seem to be working properly




Think the general store next to the Chinese at the top of Moorish rd has one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I
> 
> 
> Think the general store next to the Chinese at the top of Moorish rd has one


 
Hill Food and Wine (before the Telegraph) has it.  Pay Point Locator's working again.

No others on Brixton Hill going up the Hill listed.

Cheers anyway


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2013)

The shop next to Vera Cruz does pay point.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend walking down Coldharbour Lane by the Barrier Block right now unless you like getting a massive pelting of snowballs!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> The shop next to Vera Cruz does pay point.


 
Thanks for letting me know, but I'm already for down the Hill as Nisa and another shop on that stretch have it, but handy to know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You are right, they are supposed to do the bigger routes (and I get an email of their elaborate schedule). But they have 'slipped up' in places.


 
Brixton Hill a short while ago.  

Not going to be pleasant when that freezes.  Furthermore, not even a teaspoonful of grit outside the Church playgroup or nursery opposite in Elm Park


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2013)

But, if I am allowed to be smug, my pavement is completely clear


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

that horrible flat* is for sale now, £1.25m. http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25620261.html

(*apologies to friends of the developers, but I do think it is seriously lacking in taste)


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm being a volunteer snow warden next year.

The last time I cleared our block's paths the snow had all gone by next morning except the piles I'd made either side of the path.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm being a volunteer snow warden next year.
> 
> The last time I cleared our block's paths all the snow had all gone by next morning except the piles I'd made either side of the path.


<<snigger>>

(sorry)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm being a volunteer snow warden next year.
> 
> The last time I cleared our block's paths the snow had all gone by next morning except the piles I'd made either side of the path.


 

this is what I speed-read..

"I'm being a volunteer snow warden next year.

The last time I cleared our block's paths the snow had all gone by next morning except the *piss* I'd made either side of the path."

I had images of you pissing methodically down your street...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> But, if I am allowed to be smug, my pavement is completely clear


 
Can you go and do Brixton Hill now


----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2013)

The gates at this end of Brockwell Park haven't been locked tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2013)

No more snow forecast is there? Housemate just said there is more coming tonight and tomorrow but I can't see it forecast?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No more snow forecast is there? Housemate just said there is more coming tonight and tomorrow but I can't see it forecast?


 
One site was showing a possible small shower around 6.00pmish, but that didn't happen


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2013)

No heating and they are due tomorrow to look at it. Don't want any 'snow' excuses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No heating and they are due tomorrow to look at it. Don't want any 'snow' excuses


 
Depends if they live in Kent/Surrey etc.  They use that excuse when their engineers can't get out.  You'd think none of them lived in London


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2013)

Marks and Spencers have outsourced their haggis production to McSweens.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Marks and Spencers have outsourced their haggis production to McSweens.


I understand all the words but have no idea what that means


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I understand all the words but have no idea what that means


 
Someone else will be making Quimmy's haggis I think


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Someone else will be making Quimmy's haggis I think


is that a euphemism?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I understand all the words but have no idea what that means


 
It used to be you could buy a good old-fashioned zionist haggis from M&S.  I liked their haggis.  the main producer of haggis is McSween and it appears they are now making M&S haggis.  they seem to be pretty much the only show in town.  Even Fortnums sell McSweens.  It's fine but I prefer my haggis made from zionist pig innards.   Also Sainsbury by the tube don't have any haggis despite burns night being just a few hours away.   They _theoretically_ do a nice vegetarian one.  I shall have to try the one on the hill or Waitrose tomorrow lunchtime. 

This despite several idiotic posters who insist haggis is available everywhere at all times.


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> It used to be you could buy a good old-fashioned zionist haggis from M&S. I liked their haggis. the main producer of haggis is McSween and it appears they are now making M&S haggis. they seem to be pretty much the only show in town. Even Fortnums sell McSweens. It's fine but I prefer my haggis made from zionist pig innards. Also Sainsbury by the tube don't have any haggis despite burns night being just a few hours away. They _theoretically_ do a nice vegetarian one. I shall have to try the one on the hill or Waitrose tomorrow lunchtime.
> 
> This despite several idiotic posters who insist haggis is available everywhere at all times.


Is haggis zionist


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> is that a euphemism?


 
Yes, but I'm too embarrassed to tell you about it.  You'll have to ask her


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> It used to be you could buy a good old-fashioned zionist haggis from M&S. I liked their haggis. the main producer of haggis is McSween and it appears they are now making M&S haggis. they seem to be pretty much the only show in town. Even Fortnums sell McSweens. It's fine but I prefer my haggis made from zionist pig innards. Also Sainsbury by the tube don't have any haggis despite burns night being just a few hours away. They _theoretically_ do a nice vegetarian one. I shall have to try the one on the hill or Waitrose tomorrow lunchtime.
> 
> This despite several idiotic posters who insist haggis is available everywhere at all times.


 
WTF's a vegetarian haggis consist of?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> One site was showing a possible small shower around 6.00pmish, but that didn't happen


 
Could be some snow overnight - 1cm at worst - and the gritters go out at 2am.

Temperatures for the week have been revised down slightly, raising the prospect that Friday's expected rain may now be snow instead


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Is haggis zionist


 
Oh yes.  Very much so. 




Minnie_the_Minx said:


> WTF's a vegetarian haggis consist of?


 

I think it's got pulses and barley pearls and suchlike in it.  The Sainsbury one I had was very nice by all accounts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Could be some snow overnight - 1cm at worst - and the gritters go out at 2am.
> 
> Temperatures for the week have been revised down slightly, raising the prospect that Friday's expected rain may now be snow instead


 
Yeah, just seen that on BBC.  Will have a look at the others


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Oh yes. Very much so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's holds it all together instead of the stomach?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's holds it all together instead of the stomach?


 
some sort of plastic, same as many meaty haggis these days.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 21, 2013)

Curious as to the Zionist credentials of Haggis - did I miss something?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 21, 2013)

Both regular and vegetarian McSween haggii (is that the plural, or is it haggises?) available from Ocado who deliver in the Brixton area


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Curious as to the Zionist credentials of Haggis - did I miss something?


 
No.  I generally boycott Israeli goods (when it's easy and convenient, clearly labelled  and as long as I don't really really want the thing). M&S sells Israeli produce but I love M&S.  So it's a private joke between me and well, me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 21, 2013)

veggie haggis is gorgeous... almost forgot about Burns night!  Gonna have to get me a veggie haggis tomorrow.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 22, 2013)

I know I was a bit fed up with the snow, but freezing fog as a replacement wasn't quite what I had in mind.


----------



## idumea (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone know of any Brixton organisations that are looking for volunteer English teachers for speakers of other languages, particularly in the evenings?
I have emailed the Baytree Centre.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2013)

idumea said:


> Anyone know of any Brixton organisations that are looking for volunteer English teachers for speakers of other languages, particularly in the evenings?
> I have emailed the Baytree Centre.


 
You could try the Refugee Council.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 22, 2013)

Theres a volunteer centre by the rec where you can find out about volunteering opportunties locally. They'll ask you what you want to do and help you find relevant organisations to get.in touch with idumea


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2013)

Side roads are compacted snow/ice with patches of exposed tarmac (the same goes for the pavement), Tulse Hill road more or less clear.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I know I was a bit fed up with the snow, but freezing fog as a replacement wasn't quite what I had in mind.


Tell me about it, I woke up this morning... *blues riff*


----------



## idumea (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've filled in a form with the Lambeth Volunteer Centre, will email the Refugee Council.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2013)

i always wondered what the hipsters were taking photos of...

http://tomsphotopage.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/brixton-borough-of-colour.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i always wondered what the hipsters were taking photos of...
> 
> http://tomsphotopage.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/brixton-borough-of-colour.html


 
You could find the same thing in any Borough


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2013)

Brixton is NOT a borough, so this photographer needs to be mocked, bullied and despised on the grounds of crap geography, as well as for being a patronising ethnocentric instamatic-using hipster git.

[/stops channeling urban 'git orf my postcode' grumps]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Brixton is NOT a borough, so this photographer needs to be mocked, bullied and despised on the grounds of crap geography, as well as for being a patronising ethnocentric instamatic-using hipster git.
> 
> [/stops channeling urban 'git orf my postcode' grumps]


 
Well yes, but I figured maybe he meant Lambeth, but figured it didn't sound as cool


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i always wondered what the hipsters were taking photos of...
> 
> http://tomsphotopage.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/brixton-borough-of-colour.html


He insisted that I look at his pictures on my Twitter accounts. Meh.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Brixton is NOT a borough, so this photographer needs to be mocked, bullied and despised on the grounds of crap geography, as well as for being a patronising ethnocentric instamatic-using hipster git.
> 
> [/stops channeling urban 'git orf my postcode' grumps]


 
Comments are open on the post....


----------



## Motman (Jan 22, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> i always wondered what the hipsters were taking photos of...
> 
> http://tomsphotopage.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/brixton-borough-of-colour.html


 
I think they capture something you are clearly not capable of appreciating... what art _do_ you like?


----------



## Motman (Jan 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could find the same thing in any Borough


and no you couldn't, each borough/postcode/district whatever you want to call it has it's own vibe. Brixton's has a certain vibrancy and energy you can't find in most other parts of Brixton... Sure you brixton elites must know this already

I just don't think your commments are fair is all


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm, take it they're your pictures then. Way to make friends....


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2013)

Motman said:


> and no you couldn't, each borough/postcode/district whatever you want to call it has it's own vibe. Brixton's has a certain vibrancy and energy you can't find in most other parts of Brixton... Sure you brixton elites must know this already
> 
> I just don't think your commments are fair is all



Bollocks. I can think of shit loads of places in London you could get similar photos with a decent camera and running them through Instagram/filters


----------



## wiskey (Jan 22, 2013)

Brixton seems a bit hyper tonight


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't think hats, shopping trollys, or bus lanes are Brixton-specific, even with extra eye hurty saturation 'vibrancy' effect.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Bollocks. I can think of shit loads of places in London you could get similar photos with a decent camera and running them through Instagram/filters


that's not instagram, that's genuine unique Brixton atmosphere on film.....  (maybe)


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> that's not instagram, that's genuine unique Brixton atmosphere on film.....  (maybe)



I live 10m from where one of those photos was taken and I can tell you that the massive pile of rubbish that smells of piss just out of shot is *very* atmospheric


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

Motman said:


> I think they capture something you are clearly not capable of appreciating... what art _do_ you like?


I'm a photographer and I can't see much in that collection that says anything about Brixton at all, but perhaps you'd like to explain what some of us are clearly missing.

I think the filter effects are well over-done and meh-full, by the way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2013)

Motman said:


> and no you couldn't, each borough/postcode/district whatever you want to call it has it's own vibe. Brixton's has a certain vibrancy and energy you can't find in most other parts of Brixton... Sure you brixton elites must know this already
> 
> I just don't think your commments are fair is all


 
I'm guessing you're taking the piss


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm guessing you're taking the piss


Didnt you mean "the pics" ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Didnt you mean "the pics" ?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 22, 2013)

The "vibe" around my bit of Brixton is usually cars with massive stereos cranked up far too loud making the windows rattle.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 22, 2013)

The Brixton pics seem v ordinary to me, but I had a look at the rest of his site and a lot of it is much better.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The Brixton pics seem v ordinary to me, but I had a look at the rest of his site and a lot of it is much better.


I'm sure he's capable of taking better photos but it's a shame that he doesn't seem capable of taking any kind of criticism though.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> I think they were here for a wedding. I saw them waiting outside the register office up the side of the town hall.


Just found out the bastid getting married didn't invite me, or to the weekend party either 
didn't picture him as the marrying type tbh, but she did seem to put the thumbscrews on him a bit.


----------



## Motman (Jan 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm sure he's capable of taking better photos but it's a shame that he doesn't seem capable of taking any kind of criticism though.


 
Thankyou... I think it's all too easy to sit behind your screen and say things. This set is six of thousands of photos I have taken. It's not an exhibition. It's not meant to be Tate standard. They were images I said you might be interested in for you brixton blog. 

I can see you find it difficult defending your decisions to retweet things. Clearly you don't like them and thats you decision. But then why tweet them at all. don't denounce any credibility or any responsibility. 

They are compositions of colour. End of. ha, not award winning work by any means.

It takes a lot to promote work. whether its a painting or a photo taken, its yours and  piece of you. Don't crudely rip it to sheds because you have nothing better to do.

talk about brixton. Talk about it's continued regeneration. Talk about arts initiatives. Talk about interacting with the community.

don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Criticising is not denouncing. If you've taken thousands of photos you better be ready for some criticism, as long as you put them into the public realm.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 23, 2013)

Creatives?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2013)

Motman said:


> I think they capture something you are clearly not capable of appreciating... what art _do_ you like?


Actually, I did kind of like what you did by capturing colour in those photos. I think it's a good theme. But they didn't say much about Brixton to me. It's hard to generalise but I like art (painting, photography, sculpture, whatever) which makes me think a bit, but I'm also a tart for colour, whether it's Kandinsky, Basquiat, Mondrian or whatever. 

You should stick around here. You might like it


----------



## ash (Jan 23, 2013)

Motman said:


> Thankyou... I think it's all too easy to sit behind your screen and say things. This set is six of thousands of photos I have taken. It's not an exhibition. It's not meant to be Tate standard. They were images I said you might be interested in for you brixton blog.
> 
> I can see you find it difficult defending your decisions to retweet things. Clearly you don't like them and thats you decision. But then why tweet them at all. don't denounce any credibility or any responsibility.
> 
> ...


Talk about yourself ??


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

Motman said:


> I can see you find it difficult defending your decisions to retweet things. Clearly you don't like them and thats you decision. But then why tweet them at all. don't denounce any credibility or any responsibility.


I'm afraid you've lost me completely here. What are you on about? What I am supposed to be finding so 'difficult' about 'retweeting decisions' here?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

Motman said:


> don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


Wow. So you think anyone declaring themselves as a 'creative' and posting their work into the public realm should never have their work criticised?

How are you - as a _creative_ - supposed to learn if you don't listen to feedback both negative and positive?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2013)

Cos he's prolly from the East End.... (Hoxton)


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2013)

ajdown said:


> The "vibe" around my bit of Brixton is usually cars with massive stereos cranked up far too loud making the windows rattle.


 
I live on the same road as you and have NEVER heard that.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2013)

won the Grosvenor pub quiz with MrsDarlingsKiss , dred_fox and grotty scutter 

Winnings appear to have been returned to the till.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I live on the same road as you and have NEVER heard that.


His windows are ever-so-delicate.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Winnings appear to have be returned to the till.


 
As they always should be (barring massive ones, which can be disbursed around several beneficiaries).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> won the Grosvenor pub quiz with MrsDarlingsKiss ,  dred_fox and grotty scutter
> 
> Winnings appear to have be returned to the till.



Same time next week eh fella


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2013)

Srsly though.. My room... I can see most of London, from Wembley to the Olympic Stadium and past. I have my window open every night, this is the quietest place I've lived for years... wtf is he on?? 

(bollocks, a car alarm just went off, that would render this post useless to AJ but hey ho.... )


----------



## ajdown (Jan 23, 2013)

editor said:


> His windows are ever-so-delicate.


 
Perhaps I live closer to New Park Road hence it's noisier, perhaps it's because our bedroom is at the front rather than the road - it could even be that I'm just a lighter sleeper, who knows.

I'm not sure it's worth a mass debate though


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2013)

I live ON New Park Road, above The Hand in Hand... you don't get much closer than that


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I'm not sure it's worth a mass debate though


What?! This is urban. _*Everything*_ is worthy of mass debate.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 23, 2013)

editor said:


> His windows are ever-so-delicate.


 As are his sensibilities.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2013)

Motman said:


> don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


 
why?  are they special magic creatures that somehow deserve different treatment from the rest of the world.  piss off back to the home counties, elitist fuck.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> why? are they special magic creatures that somehow deserve different treatment from the rest of the world. piss off back to the home counties, elitist fuck.


Sssssssccch! You'll upset the creatives.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 23, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> why? are they special magic creatures that somehow deserve different treatment from the rest of the world. piss off back to the home counties, elitist fuck.


 
I wonder what his flatmates are like.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wonder what his flatmates are like.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 23, 2013)

http://lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2013)

flurries of snow.  Doubt it'll settle


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2013)

don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2013)

The long discussed "what will CarpetRight" become... NOT Lidl or Waitrose it seems but Sainsburys!

http://www.brixtonblog.com/former-carpetright-tulse-hill-to-become-sainsburys/9778

oh bollocks.. just noticed it was someone off here what noticed it...

I am a twat..


----------



## Manter (Jan 23, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> The long discussed "what will CarpetRight" become... NOT Lidl or Waitrose it seems but Sainsburys!
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/former-carpetright-tulse-hill-to-become-sainsburys/9778
> 
> ...


you're just a bit behind


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> The long discussed "what will CarpetRight" become... NOT Lidl or Waitrose it seems but Sainsburys!
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/former-carpetright-tulse-hill-to-become-sainsburys/9778
> 
> ...


 
I never knew that either

but FFS, not another fucking Sainsburys


----------



## Curly German (Jan 23, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> oh bollocks.. just noticed it was someone off here what noticed it...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Curly German said:


>


 
good work!.. I've caught up now.. seen the thread.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> good work!.. I've caught up now.. seen the thread.


For the benefit of others, here's the thread. The original, like.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/carpetright-2-tulse-hill-to-become-a-sainsburys.305339/


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

The Ritzy must be making a mint: both screens for Les Mis were completely sold out tonight.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> The Ritzy must be making a mint: both screens for Les Mis were completely sold out tonight.


 
Same has been happening to the screenings of DJango.

Which is very good. Best thing Tarantino has done for ages. A proper spaghetti western shown not on digital but good old 35mm. 

Also quite a political film as its about slavery in US.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

We have found it difficult to get good seats for life of pi. I reckon that as well as a few big films coming out, cinema is a popular January activity for people trying to avoid the pub...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> The Ritzy must be making a mint: both screens for Les Mis were completely sold out tonight.


How depressing - I thought Brixton had more taste. Good that it's busy though.
Can't wait til I start using the Ritzy again soon. I've been missing it.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes. I wonder how many have read the book.


----------



## Griffter (Jan 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yes. I wonder how many have read the book.


or done the math


----------



## leanderman (Jan 24, 2013)

60million have seen the musical worldwide


----------



## Kanda (Jan 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Also quite a political film as its about slavery in US.


 
the film is hardly political...


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2013)

ajdown said:


> mass debate


 
Oooh



editor said:


> mass debate.


 
Errrr.

/


----------



## passivejoe (Jan 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Same has been happening to the screenings of DJango.
> 
> Which is very good. Best thing Tarantino has done for ages. A proper spaghetti western shown not on digital but good old 35mm.
> 
> Also quite a political film as its about slavery in US.


 
Hmmm. I thought it was terrible... a really sloppy bit of film making. There was nothing interesting, surprising, shocking... I felt nothing during the slavery scenes other than mild boredom.
I think it was supposed to be a comedy, given the ridiculous dialogue.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 24, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Hmmm. I thought it was terrible... a really sloppy bit of film making. There was nothing interesting, surprising, shocking... I felt nothing during the slavery scenes other than mild boredom.
> I think it was supposed to be a comedy, given the ridiculous dialogue.


Don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


----------



## eroom (Jan 24, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> Don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


That made me laugh. A lot.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We have found it difficult to get good seats for life of pi. I reckon that as well as a few big films coming out, cinema is a popular January activity for people trying to avoid the pub...


 
See the 3D version if you can.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Same has been happening to the screenings of DJango.
> 
> Which is very good. Best thing Tarantino has done for ages. A proper spaghetti western shown not on digital but good old 35mm.
> 
> Also quite a political film as its about slavery in US.





passivejoe said:


> Hmmm. I thought it was terrible... a really sloppy bit of film making. There was nothing interesting, surprising, shocking... I felt nothing during the slavery scenes other than mild boredom.
> I think it was supposed to be a comedy, given the ridiculous dialogue.


 
Two interesting, differing views... I heard Spike Lee slagging it off a while back which put me off, but since then plenty of people seem to think it's good. I like most of Tarantino's films (even though the latter stuff has been a bit OTT) and I'm a massive fan of spaghetti westerns, so it could just work. As long as Tarantino's not just copying Sergio Leone...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Two interesting, differing views... I heard Spike Lee slagging it off a while back which put me off, but since then plenty of people seem to think it's good. I like most of Tarantino's films (even though the latter stuff has been a bit OTT) and I'm a massive fan of spaghetti westerns, so it could just work. As long as Tarantino's not just copying Sergio Leone...


 
The real question must be how does it compare with a slightly blurry picture of a bus stop? Surely it can't be as creative as that?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> See the 3D version if you can.



Yer that's what we are hoping for heard it's excellent in 3d


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2013)

Open mic at The Hand in Hand tonight, hopefully with loads of poets to annoy Kanda


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

There was a couple of old school 'crackhead-style' randoms causing police-attracting mischief on Coldharbour Lane tonight. I almost felt nostalgic.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 25, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Open mic at The Hand in Hand tonight, hopefully with loads of poets to annoy Kanda


 
I wasn't at home, thankfully.

I was texted updates.. one about a guy doing a Star Trek poem whilst stood on the pool table... eh???


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2013)

editor said:


> There was a couple of old school 'crackhead-style' randoms causing police-attracting mischief on Coldharbour Lane tonight. I almost felt nostalgic.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 25, 2013)

editor said:


> There was a couple of old school 'crackhead-style' randoms causing police-attracting mischief on Coldharbour Lane tonight. I almost felt nostalgic.


 
Should have pointed them to the Villaaage.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Should have pointed them to the Villaaage.


The Villaaage was already closed. It was near-empty when I went past last night at 9pm too.

Has the bubble burst?

(*please say 'yes'!)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I wasn't at home, thankfully.
> 
> I was texted updates.. one about a guy doing a Star Trek poem whilst stood on the pool table... eh???


 
Don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

editor said:


> The Villaaage was already closed. It was near-empty when I went past last night at 9pm too.
> 
> Has the bubble burst?
> 
> (*please say 'yes'!)


 
Don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> Don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


Don't publicly denounce creatives. Whatever your view of their talent.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2013)

Has the publicly creative been back yet then?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 25, 2013)

In other creative news, the road resurfacing and pavement improvements between Effra Road and Railton Road is ploughing ahead.

They've changed the Give Way sequences on Rattray Road / Kellett Road too, but not put up any new signs warning people; which is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 25, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Has the publicly creative been back yet then?


Nope. I think he got mesmerised by some crayons.

</denouncing creatives>


----------



## ajdown (Jan 25, 2013)

Whilst we're on the subject of "creatives'", can anyone remember the name of that art shop in Streatham? I need a few bits and bobs (not crayons, see above) but I can't remember the name or quite where it is.

I have a feeling it's around Streatham Hill station somewhere.

I know I could go to Cowling & Wilcox in Camberwell but this one I'm thinking of is closer.


----------



## Winot (Jan 25, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Whilst we're on the subject of "creatives'", can anyone remember the name of that art shop in Streatham? I need a few bits and bobs (not crayons, see above) but I can't remember the name or quite where it is.
> 
> I have a feeling it's around Streatham Hill station somewhere.
> 
> I know I could go to Cowling & Wilcox in Camberwell but this one I'm thinking of is closer.


 
Don't know that one but Mrs Winot goes to the one above Kingsway (?) Chemists near NatWest on Brixton Road.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 25, 2013)

Winot said:


> Don't know that one but Mrs Winot goes to the one above Kingsway (?) Chemists near NatWest on Brixton Road.


 
Of course, I'd forgotten about that one.  It's only "basic" stuff I need so they should do it.  I think the Streatham one is slightly closer to me so I'll see if anyone comes up with the details but if not, then it'll be that one, can get the 45 or 333 there easy.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2013)

Winot said:


> Don't know that one but Mrs Winot goes to the one above Kingsway (?) Chemists near NatWest on Brixton Road.



this place is really good, mrs leanderman says too


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

They were painting the name on the hoardings at the front of what is going to be the new pub next door but one to the Hoot earlier.

The girl said they might even be finished doing up the inside pretty soon, reckons they turned around another pub recently in a week.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be interested to take a look inside. Word is that it's a pretty big space in there.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

You can see how far the building goes back from the top deck of a bus, as you are going by.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 25, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Whilst we're on the subject of "creatives'", can anyone remember the name of that art shop in Streatham? I need a few bits and bobs (not crayons, see above) but I can't remember the name or quite where it is.
> 
> I have a feeling it's around Streatham Hill station somewhere.
> 
> I know I could go to Cowling & Wilcox in Camberwell but this one I'm thinking of is closer.


 

Unikob?  something like that.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll be interested to take a look inside. Word is that it's a pretty big space in there.


 
Behind the camera is a stage and, behind that, another huge room. The doors to that room were apparently locked when the roof started to leak and was just left to collapse. That room opens onto a huge (currently very messy) garden.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow. That's an amazing space.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Wow. That's an *amazing space*.


 
... how sweet the sound, that saved a wretch like me?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 25, 2013)

that is great.   i hope they keep it that way!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that is great. i hope they keep it that way!


I admire your hope...!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2013)

Onket said:


> They were painting the name on the hoardings at the front of what is going to be the new pub next door but one to the Hoot earlier.
> 
> The girl said they might even be finished doing up the inside pretty soon, reckons they turned around another pub recently in a week.


 
That is surprising, because I have seen no activity at all.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> That is surprising, because I have seen no activity at all.


Someone told me yesterday that it was not a certainty that it was going to come off. Not sure how reliable that is though.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

The name of the pub and a website address has been painted up today.

I couldnt get the website to work but that might be my phone......

http://effrasocialclub.com/


----------



## ajdown (Jan 25, 2013)

Site isn't working but Google does have a cached copy - nothing of any use on it though, little more than a placeholder.  Perhaps it's down pending launch of the new site when it opens?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Friend just sent me this... http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/322066

Sausage Dog cafe!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Friend just sent me this... http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/322066
> 
> Sausage Dog cafe!


 
Saw that on Twitter.

The £50,000 will probably go on a month's rent if the landlord carries on as per


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 25, 2013)

> Have you ever walked past a sausage dog and not smiled? Exactly.


 
They have a point.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> They have a point.


Their appearance may be  deceptive, they can be psychotic little sods IMHO


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 25, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Friend just sent me this... http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/322066
> 
> Sausage Dog cafe!


 
£1k gets me free coffee for a month, a t-shirt, a free drink and the chance to do something I don't want to do? For £1k I want a share in the business.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2013)

The business is doomed to failure basically, isn't it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 25, 2013)

I might just buy a sossidge dog.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't tell if that sausage dog thing is a joke or not.
Something has broken. It's the second time today that the line between fantasy and reality has been blurred


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2013)

At least it isn't a Dog Sausage Cafe I suppose


----------



## ajdown (Jan 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> At least it isn't a Dog Sausage Cafe I suppose


 
You have to go to China for one of those.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/5371500.stm


----------



## ash (Jan 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't tell if that sausage dog thing is a joke or not.
> Something has broken. It's the second time today that the line between fantasy and reality has been blurred



I agree in some way I find the idea of a sausage dog cafe intriguing in other ways ridic.  The fact there is a Cat cafe somewhere else (I think north London) Makes me err on the side of suspicion!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> £1k gets me free coffee for a month, a t-shirt, a free drink and the chance to do something I don't want to do? For £1k I want a share in the business.


 
I don't even drink coffee... or have 1K... funny old business.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2013)

Brixton's a bit of a pickle tonight. Ambulance and paramedics for a bloke on the floor of a bus with blood everywhere, a woman weeing on the corner of coldharbour, and the entire place smells of Brussels sprouts for some reason. 

Anyone know what is on at the academy overnight? We directed some out of towners there but they were too out of it to tell is what they were going to


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2013)

DnB night. Horse Brutality.


----------



## Manter (Jan 25, 2013)

Thx


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> and the entire place smells of Brussels sprouts for some reason.


 
I had really bad wind.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

cops and ambulance outside Albert Wtf?!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> cops and ambulance outside Albert Wtf?!


 
Really? I just left there and it was empty....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

i walked past 10 mins ago two police and one ambulance outside


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> i walked past 10 mins ago two police and one ambulance outside


 
Market House is just over the road.... were the police visibly going in the Albert??? or just Police/ambulance parked there??


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

Outside Albert... Too many claphamites causing a problem??


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Outside Albert... Too many claphamites causing a problem??


 
Albert was just staff when I left....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

There was cops and an ambulance outside when i passed by on my way home...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2013)

Someone got stabbed outside the 414....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

How awful...


----------



## zenie (Jan 26, 2013)

They have taped off an area, though it's a bit of a strange area, and not sure forensics will get much in the pissing down rain!!


----------



## ajdown (Jan 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> and the entire place smells of Brussels sprouts for some reason.


 
It wouldn't be that "gas cloud" from France that's been in the news this week, would it?  Wind could have changed direction and sent it our way.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Unikob? something like that.


Unikob is a couple of doors away from Streatham Odeon, and the art & craft materials in there seem more of an afterthought, but it might save a trip to Camberwell or further.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Unikob is a couple of doors away from Streatham Odeon, and the art & craft materials in there seem more of an afterthought, but it might save a trip to Camberwell or further.


 
that shop is amazing - one of those shops that seem neither here nor there from the outside but is a complete Aladdin's Cave!  Double sided velcro?  Yes.. Several different kinds!


----------



## ajdown (Jan 26, 2013)

I did go to that chemist in the end and got a close approximation to what it was I went in for


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2013)

This was the scene by Coldharbour Lane and Gresham Road at 6.15am.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw something I've never seen before, yesterday afternoon at the back of the Academy where the buses park up.A bus driver standing inside the bus at the back door pissing out the gap underneath the doors.There's a toilet not 20 feet away for fucks sake.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2013)

Feature in the Evening Standard magazine yesterday, about the market. U75 described as 'a vociferous web forum'.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2013)

Onket said:


> Feature in the Evening Standard magazine yesterday, about the market. U75 described as 'a vociferous web forum'.


It's on the Nour thread IIRC.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah. Not been on that thread, personally.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Great drum and bass duo under the railway bridge by superdrug


----------



## laughalot (Jan 26, 2013)

Incident outside the albert/414 had nothing to do with either venue’s …..414 security gave 1st aid until ambulance and police arrived…victims were walking down coldharbour lane when incident occurred.
I think we should all be careful when reporting such incidents for fear of leaving the wrong impressions on bonifide establishments, and stigmatising.


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2013)

The location was described using the venues as landmarks, that's all.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> The location was described using the venues as landmarks, that's all.


Understood, but surely you can also understand how venues might be sensitive to having their name associated with violent incidents that had absolutely nothing to do with them?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2013)

Dogstar had queues stretching 50m up the road again, while the Albert was also really busy all night.  There was an awful lot of people around Coldharbour Lane (sadly with the now-expected drunken buffoons).

 I don't think I can ever recall a time when the stretch was so busy - and we're still in January!


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> The location was described using the venues as landmarks, that's all.



TBH I interpreted Kanda's post as meaning that the incident was linked to the 414 in some way.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 27, 2013)

editor said:


> There was an awful lot of people around Coldharbour Lane (sadly with the now-expected drunken buffoons)


Eh, I wasn't even in Brixton tonight ???


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Dogstar had queues stretching 50m up the road again, while the Albert was also really busy all night.  There was an awful lot of people around Coldharbour Lane (sadly with the now-expected drunken buffoons).
> 
> I don't think I can ever recall a time when the stretch was so busy - and we're still in January!



You've actually named two venues there, careful now.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 27, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Incident outside the albert/414 had nothing to do with either venue’s …..414 security gave 1st aid until ambulance and police arrived…victims were walking down coldharbour lane when incident occurred.
> I think we should all be careful when reporting such incidents for fear of leaving the wrong impressions on bonifide establishments, and stigmatising.


Piffle.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone need to put there kids in a creche for an hour or two? Check out:

http://www.treehouseworkandplay.com/

Also has desk space so ideal for keeping the kids looked after whilst concentrating on other things.


----------



## Winot (Jan 27, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Anyone need to put there kids in a creche for an hour or two? Check out:
> 
> http://www.treehouseworkandplay.com/
> 
> Also has desk space so ideal for keeping the kids looked after whilst concentrating on other things.



Neat idea.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 27, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Anyone need to put there kids in a creche for an hour or two? Check out:
> 
> http://www.treehouseworkandplay.com/
> 
> Also has desk space so ideal for keeping the kids looked after whilst concentrating on other things.


 
Thanks, I can probably make use of that from next month as I am starting a postgraduate and will need some time to do assignments during school hols.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2013)

laughalot said:


> Incident outside the albert/414 had nothing to do with either venue’s …..414 security gave 1st aid until ambulance and police arrived…victims were walking down coldharbour lane when incident occurred.
> I think we should all be careful when reporting such incidents for fear of leaving the wrong impressions on bonifide establishments, and stigmatising.


 
I wasn't associating it with 414. Simply saying where the incident happened. How else do you describe the location of an incident? Should I say 414-416 Coldharbour Ln? Cos people will just ask where that is and you respond: outside the 414...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it ok to say the incident happened in Brixton??


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2013)

South London?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, it definitely happened in London.  Well, happened.  We know it happened.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2013)

We only know people say it happened.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone who mentions a crime in Brixton should have to pay compensation to homeowners for decreasing the value of their property. And if they can't pay they should go in the stocks.


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

woah... what happened outside the 414? did someone get stabbed in the 414?


the 414.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought I read that someone said it happened in the Albert. Going on the last post, though, it must have been the 414.


----------



## zenie (Jan 28, 2013)

And someone else told me it happened in Market House


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2013)

I rather hope it was the Market House.  Rather that than the 414 or Albert anyway.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 28, 2013)

I thought it was Professor Plum, in the library, with the candlestick?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Anyone who mentions a crime in Brixton should have to pay compensation to homeowners for decreasing the value of their property. And if they can't pay they should go in the stocks.


If they've just been robbed they may well be skint. Pls let me know when you report a crime in brixton and enter the stocks: I have a stack of half-bricks waiting


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> woah... what happened outside the 414? did someone get stabbed in the 414?
> 
> 
> the 414.


Why are you trying to create problems for a local independent business? Why would you do this?
It's certainly not very funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> I thought it was Professor Plum, in the library, with the candlestick?


Miss scarlet in the bedroom with the rope


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2013)

can we claim they got stabbed in the tesco that is going to open opposite?


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 28, 2013)

oh wash the sand out of your vagina. don't think perhaps you're overestimating the influence of this website?


----------



## Dan U (Jan 28, 2013)

zenie said:


> And someone else told me it happened in Market House



That's probably ok to say because editor doesn't like it.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

Dan U said:


> That's probably ok to say because editor doesn't like it.


I have no strong feelings about the place at all.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> can we claim they got stabbed in the tesco that is going to open opposite?


Mass murders are better for Tesco.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

In non-violence related news, the house on the corner of Hillworth Road and Tulse Hill (almost opposite the manky Tulse Hill Tesco- the one that has been boarded up for ages) now has a big sign outside saying it is a luxury development of four apartments. They must be pretty tiny as although it would have been a big house, by the time you put in bathrooms and kitchens x 4, you don't have that much space left....

E2A and the strange lego block next to Tulse Hill station has hit the market.  £450K for 2 beds


----------



## laughalot (Jan 28, 2013)

Kanda said:


> I wasn't associating it with 414. Simply saying where the incident happened. How else do you describe the location of an incident? Should I say 414-416 Coldharbour Ln? Cos people will just ask where that is and you respond: outside the 414...


.......maybe...it could of been reported as...'between the junction's of Electric Lane and Vinning Street' ...but no good comments about how the security helped until the police and ambulance arrived.....just saying....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2013)

laughalot said:


> .......maybe...it could of been reported as...'between the junction's of Electric Lane and Vinning Street' ...but no good comments about how the security helped until the police and ambulance arrived.....just saying....



I didn't know security helped at the time of posting. I had just got home, heard of the incident and phoned a friend who was down there to make sure she was ok.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> In non-violence related news, the house on the corner of Hillworth Road and Tulse Hill (almost opposite the manky Tulse Hill Tesco- the one that has been boarded up for ages) now has a big sign outside saying it is a luxury development of four apartments. They must be pretty tiny as although it would have been a big house, by the time you put in bathrooms and kitchens x 4, you don't have that much space left....
> 
> E2A and the strange lego block next to Tulse Hill station has hit the market. £450K for 2 beds


 
They are very large houses. You can - or could - get three two-bed apartments - in the much smaller houses in our road.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> They are very large houses. You can - or could - get three two-bed apartments - in the much smaller houses in our road.


I may view one, just to be nosy


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 28, 2013)

the 3 bed is on for 500K.

I hope they have double glazing... CHOO CHOOO!


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

Where is that?


----------



## simonSW2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Right outside Tulse Hill Station. The back windows overlook the rail lines, a few metres away. It's a rather odd construction, which seems to have been built by Foxtons (they build stuff now!?!) - its more than a little incongruous with it's surroundings, but, well, that seems to be normal these days.
It is crawling distance from the Railway pub opposite though.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks lovely in that pic, I have to admit.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Right outside Tulse Hill Station. The back windows overlook the rail lines, a few metres away. It's a rather odd construction, which seems to have been built by Foxtons (they build stuff now!?!) - its more than a little incongruous with it's surroundings, but, well, that seems to be normal these days.
> It is crawling distance from the Railway pub opposite though.


It looks more like a factory.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Right outside Tulse Hill Station. The back windows overlook the rail lines, a few metres away. It's a rather odd construction, which seems to have been built by Foxtons (they build stuff now!?!) - its more than a little incongruous with it's surroundings, but, well, that seems to be normal these days.
> It is crawling distance from the Railway pub opposite though.


It's an odd location, isn't it? Commuters can look straight through the windows....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> It's an odd location, isn't it? Commuters can look straight through the windows....


 
Young people like that, so they can show off their wealth to burglars


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Young people like that, so they can show off their wealth to burglars


I just hope they remember to get dressed before they wander round the flat.  Or maybe not, could cheer up the odd morning....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2013)

Could have been a lovely house if it were in a different location.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Could have been a lovely house if it were in a different location.


The Tulse hill station flats? It's a v long thin building.... Not keen myself (and the plastic detailing *does* look like Lego....)


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> The Tulse hill station flats? It's a v long thin building.... Not keen myself (and the plastic detailing *does* look like Lego....)


I quite like them in isolation, but it looks weird in that picture.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I quite like them in isolation, but it looks weird in that picture.


The buildings around it confuse me- on foxton's site it took me ages to realise one 'shot' was from the railway.

I may go and view one of these too, out of pure nosiness....


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> The buildings around it confuse me- on foxton's site it took me ages to realise one 'shot' was from the railway.
> 
> I may go and view one of these too, out of pure nosiness....


Perhaps start a separate thread if you do? Including pictures if possible.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> The buildings around it confuse me- on foxton's site it took me ages to realise one 'shot' was from the railway.
> 
> I may go and view one of these too, out of pure nosiness....


 
could you post the Foxton's link please?  #lazy


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> could you post the Foxton's link please?  #lazy


http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?key...=map&search_type=SS&sold=1&submit_type=search

it will now become obvious what a pillock I am for not realising the picture was train tracks.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?keyword_type=area&keyword_value=Tulse Hill&location_ids=370&property_id=836483&search_form=map&search_type=SS&sold=1&submit_type=search
> 
> it will now become obvious what a pillock I am for not realising the picture was train tracks.....


Oooh weird and The Sims-ey....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?keyword_type=area&keyword_value=Tulse Hill&location_ids=370&property_id=836483&search_form=map&search_type=SS&sold=1&submit_type=search
> 
> it will now become obvious what a pillock I am for not realising the picture was train tracks.....


 
I am quite amazed at the price of these!

Plus I like Tulse Hill, I chose to live here, but this made me chuckle a bit....  there is a fair bit, but I suspect that anyone paying £500k might not have an accurate impression of what to expect..  

"With the wide selection of shop, bars and other amenities of Tulse Hill"...

That and the sentence that never ends... 

All these spacious and contemporary properties offer open-plan living and entertaining space and benefit from either a private courtyard.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I am quite amazed at the price of these!
> 
> Plus I like Tulse Hill, I chose to live here, but this made me chuckle a bit.... there is a fair bit, but I suspect that anyone paying £500k might not have an accurate impression of what to expect..
> 
> ...


yeah, I like Tulse Hill too, but, um.... no.  

incidentally, something very odd is going on.  I saw this the other day
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-24809046.html- £575k.  A house about 5 doors down was on the market for £325k in October last year.... same floor plan and state of repair, also with a garage, but had a bedroom/bathroom conversion in the loft, so in fact bigger.  There is no way the market has moved that much in that time.  Someone is smoking something....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> yeah, I like Tulse Hill too, but, um.... no.
> 
> incidentally, something very odd is going on. I saw this the other day
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-24809046.html- £575k. A house about 5 doors down was on the market for £325k in October last year.... same floor plan and state of repair, also with a garage, but had a bedroom/bathroom conversion in the loft, so in fact bigger. There is no way the market has moved that much in that time. Someone is smoking something....


 
doesn't link to anything.


----------



## Manter (Jan 28, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> doesn't link to anything.


bloody right move- let me try again

see if this works
http://www.kfh.co.uk/residential/houses-for-sale/london-tulse-hill-sw2-craignair-road/2108293/


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2013)

£0.57million!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> £0.57million!


 


They can probably convert the garage and sell that for £200k or rent it out for silly money


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> £0.57million!


It is completely fucking insane.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe it's a typo.  Maybe.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

This one on the same road costs £0.55m - and I don't think it's got a garage.





http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/26590477


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

Hard to assess houses in Craignair Rd.

Looked at one recently for a friend and it had a loft you had to contort yourself to enter and which felt it would collapse at any point. Plus, the decor was exclusively a sentimental tribute to a long-lost Italy


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> This one on the same road costs £0.55m - and I don't think it's got a garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quite like the useful width of those 30s houses. Better than our  all-bloody-corridor Victorian terraced place.


----------



## billythefish (Jan 29, 2013)

That third bedroom's tiny too... there was a three bedroom house in Arodene sold recently for £750,000... madness, even if it was pristine.


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> This one on the same road costs £0.55m - and I don't think it's got a garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that one has a loft conversion and anew kitchen, plus the downstairs layout has been sorted a bit. And it's the side of the road that doesn't get stuff thrown down from the estate garages and collected later.... Still a bonkers prices, but I cannot figure out why the first one is so expensive. 





leanderman said:


> Hard to assess houses in Craignair Rd.
> 
> Looked at one recently for a friend and it had a loft you had to contort yourself to enter and which felt it would collapse at any point. Plus, the decor was exclusively a sentimental tribute to a long-lost Italy


Lots of the loft conversions down this end aren't legal.... Lots of houses go on the market as 4 beds then go down to three as the first sale falls through on survey. 





billythefish said:


> That third bedroom's tiny too... there was a three bedroom house in Arodene sold recently for £750,000... madness, even if it was pristine.


The houses on arodene, Leander etc have the advantage of being bigger, grander (ceilings are higher, period details are in many cases magnificent etc) and are much closer to Brixton. This end is modest 30s semis- nice, obviously- I live in one, so I am biased- and much further away. I just can't get my head round half a million plus for a thirties terrace....


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

Those two houses are 570k & 550k, surely? Since when have prices been written as millions when they are just over half a million?!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a pretty small 3 bed house for sale on Effra Parade which "needs modernisation" for 620K!  Insane.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Hard to assess houses in Craignair Rd.
> 
> Looked at one recently for a friend and it had a loft you had to contort yourself to enter and which felt it would collapse at any point. Plus, the decor was exclusively a sentimental tribute to a long-lost Italy


 
we saw that house about 1.5 years ago.  Still not sold then?


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> The name of the pub and a website address has been painted up today.
> 
> I couldnt get the website to work but that might be my phone......
> 
> http://effrasocialclub.com/


 
Looks like there's some info up now, not much though. or my computer might not be able to handle it, dunno.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm still getting "This web page is not available."


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looks like there's some info up now, not much though. or my computer might not be able to handle it, dunno.


There isn't much up- but there are opening hours!


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm still getting "This web page is not available."


 
Sorry, my fault, it's

http://effrasocial.com/

There's no 'club'.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> There isn't much up- but there are opening hours!


 
I was worried they'd not be open at dinnertime. Looks like I won't be going there, then.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sorry, my fault, it's
> 
> http://effrasocial.com/
> 
> There's no 'club'.


Ah, that one works, although it's currently got broken images and is styled as a retro 1998 web page.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> I was worried they'd not be open at dinnertime. Looks like I won't be going there, then.


I think quite a few of Antic's pubs don't open till 4pm in the week. The Dogstar certainly doesn't, but at least this one opens on Mondays.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah, that one works, although it's currently got broken images and is styled as a retro 1998 web page.


 
I wondered if that was just my computer not dealing with it correctly. Perhaps it's the look they are going for. Perhaps they've left the interior untouched for the same reason.

I doubt it.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> I think quite a few of Antic's pubs don't open till 4pm in the week. The Dogstar certainly doesn't, but at least this one opens on Mondays.


 
I don't think they can seriously call themselves a pub if they aren't open in the daytime.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't think they can seriously call themselves a pub if they aren't open in the daytime.


I think I'd rather check it out first before making that assumption.


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> I think I'd rather check it out first before making that assumption.


 
You are entitled to your opinion. Mine stands. And I'm not just talking about this place. Pubs open in the daytime.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we saw that house about 1.5 years ago. Still not sold then?


Quelle surprise.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we saw that house about 1.5 years ago.  Still not sold then?



must have gone by now. dunno

how weird was that property? 

owner moved here in late 1960s but, in many ways, he never left Italy and spoke no English!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> must have gone by now. dunno
> 
> how weird was that property?
> 
> owner moved here in late 1960s but, in many ways, he never left Italy and spoke no English!


 
lots I want to say, but seems a bit unfair to do so online really - suffice it to say it was quite an experience.  He seemed like a nice man though.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. Mine stands. And I'm not just talking about this place. Pubs open in the daytime.


Better a pub opening at 4pm than no pub.

And if it feels like pub when I go there - you know, with real ale, lagers, spirits, comfy seats and a pub atmosphere - then that's good enough for me. What are you going to call it?


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> lots I want to say, but seems a bit unfair to do so online really - suffice it to say it was quite an experience.  He seemed like a nice man though.


I think I looked at it too.... It was on the market last year again.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Better a pub opening at 4pm than no pub.
> 
> And if it feels like pub when I go there - you know, with real ale, lagers, spirits, comfy seats and a pub atmosphere - then that's good enough for me. What are you going to call it?


 
A bar.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Kanda said:


> A bar.


I always associate bars with limited beer choices, but Antic are certainly describing their new venture as a pub in the fashion of this one (not that I'm going to lose sleep over whether it's defined as a 'pub' or a 'bar' - I'll leave that to pedants!).

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/01/...heduled-to-open-at-89-effra-road-in-february/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Better a pub opening at 4pm than no pub.
> 
> And if it feels like pub when I go there - you know, with real ale, lagers, spirits, comfy seats and a pub atmosphere - then that's good enough for me. What are you going to call it?


Well, I really appreciate a daytime pub lunch, meself. Pubs in the evening cater more for a younger crowd who more often than not, like loud. There's a lot to be said for food with a decent beer.


----------



## zenie (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Sorry, my fault, it's
> 
> http://effrasocial.com/
> 
> There's no 'club'.


 
but the link points to effrasocialclub.com 

When is it due to open?


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, I really appreciate a daytime pub lunch, meself. Pubs in the evening cater more for a younger crowd who more often than not, like loud. There's a lot to be said for food with a decent beer.


Happily, there's plenty of other options about.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2013)

zenie said:


> When is it due to open?


 
Soon...


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Soon...


"Mid February" is what they told BrixtonBuzz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry, I'm confused. Haven't Antic gone bust, so no more new pubs? I assumed this would be the case with the Job Centre in Deptford?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. Haven't Antic gone bust, so no more new pubs? I assumed this would be the case with the Job Centre in Deptford?


One of the Antic companies has gone bust, but the main one (I think) is still going.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. Haven't Antic gone bust, so no more new pubs? I assumed this would be the case with the Job Centre in Deptford?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/trouble-at-antic-pubs.305127/#post-11919260

Looks like they've ringfenced their non-performers and put them into administration but I'm out of date with that thread.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. Haven't Antic gone bust, so no more new pubs? I assumed this would be the case with the Job Centre in Deptford?


This hopefully explains it, although I fancy there's more twists to come:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/01/...affect-the-dogstar-and-the-sun-of-camberwell/


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Better a pub opening at 4pm than no pub.
> 
> And if it feels like pub when I go there - you know, with real ale, lagers, spirits, comfy seats and a pub atmosphere - then that's good enough for me. What are you going to call it?


 
I agree to a point. 

But this will be a bar if it's only open in the evening. Similar to Market House or whatever it's called.

That's not to say I won't like it if I ever get to go there, but it ain't no pub if it's not open in the day.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, I'm confused. Haven't Antic gone bust, so no more new pubs? I assumed this would be the case with the Job Centre in Deptford?


Isnt their other Deptford venture, the Royal Albert, up for sale as flats ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't think so.
The New Cross Tavern is the one that was rumoured to be for sale as potential flats.
Dunno if Antic own it though.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> I agree to a point.
> 
> But this will be a bar if it's only open in the evening. Similar to Market House or whatever it's called.
> 
> That's not to say I won't like it if I ever get to go there, but it ain't no pub if it's not open in the day.



all that matters is whether they are open on saturday afternoon when my daughters try to do ballet across the road


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> But that one has a loft conversion and anew kitchen, plus the downstairs layout has been sorted a bit. And it's the side of the road that doesn't get stuff thrown down from the estate garages and collected later.... Still a bonkers prices, but I cannot figure out why the first one is so expensive.
> Lots of the loft conversions down this end aren't legal.... Lots of houses go on the market as 4 beds then go down to three as the first sale falls through on survey.
> The houses on arodene, Leander etc have the advantage of being bigger, grander (ceilings are higher, period details are in many cases magnificent etc) and are much closer to Brixton. This end is modest 30s semis- nice, obviously- I live in one, so I am biased- and much further away. I just can't get my head round half a million plus for a thirties terrace....



We'll have to do a house swap!


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> all that matters is whether they are open on saturday afternoon when my daughters try to do ballet across the road


Yes they are. 



> *OPENING TIMES*
> Mon to Thur     16.00 - 00.00
> Fri     16.00 - 01.00
> Sat     12.00 - 01.00
> Sun     12.00 - 23.00


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

I love ballet!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?keyword_type=area&keyword_value=Tulse Hill&location_ids=370&property_id=836483&search_form=map&search_type=SS&sold=1&submit_type=search


Those artists impressions are incorrect - where are the people pissing in the alleyway alongside the houses? The litter and the dog turds?


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I love ballet!


How very nu-Brixton.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Those artists impressions are incorrect - where are the people pissing in the alleyway alongside the houses? The litter and the dog turds?


the piles of vomit with the seagulls pecking it....


----------



## Manter (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> We'll have to do a house swap!


As long as you do some DIY while you're here...


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> How very nu-Brixton.... *rolls eyes*



It's old Brixton. 

The extraordinary Beryl Hilkowitz has been teaching ballet in Brixton Water Lane (opp Mango) since the 1970s, and quite possibly the 1960s.


----------



## Winot (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's old Brixton.
> 
> The extraordinary Beryl Hilkowitz has been teaching ballet in Brixton Water Lane (opp Mango) since the 1970s, and quite possibly the 1960s.


 
BUE ("Before Urban75 Era")


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 29, 2013)

I've just read Time Out from cover to cover and there's no mention of Brixton. No new eateries, no crazy photo-montages, no hand-wringing liberal angst and NOTHING ABOUT HOUSE PRICES.

I've had enough. I'm moving out. I believe the next area is Cricklewood. See you all there.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's old Brixton.
> 
> The extraordinary Beryl Hilkowitz has been teaching ballet in Brixton Water Lane (opp Mango) since the 1970s, and quite possibly the 1960s.


 
I've always been intrigued by her sign, probably because my childhood dance teacher was an old Jewish woman with a studio at her house - but that was in the burbs! Then on Saturday a friend told me more about her as her daughter has started ballet there.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 29, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I've always been intrigued by her sign, probably because my childhood dance teacher was an old Jewish woman with a studio at her house - but that was in the burbs! Then on Saturday a friend told me more about her as her daughter has started ballet there.


 
The Hilkowitz-Pinchard School of Dance is another world. 

She is a tyrant and a treasure. Our girls both fear and love her.

There is also a good social mix of pupils.

Plus a growing number of pubs next door!


----------



## nagapie (Jan 29, 2013)

leanderman said:


> She is a tyrant and a treasure.


 
That's what they said, old school.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2013)

I accept that people aren't going to believe this, but I actually really truly did overhear a plum-voiced rich bloke in his mid-30s telling his girlfriend that he was going to have to "downsize his country house" to move here.

I heard it as I walked to the Albert on Coldharbour Lane. I wish I hadn't heard it mind, because it would have spared me ranting about it to the pub staff and anyone else I knew within earshot later on.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 30, 2013)

did he sound pleased to be forced to come to Brixton? Or was he relishing it?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I accept that people aren't going to believe this, but I actually really truly did overhear a plum-voiced rich bloke in his mid-30s telling his girlfriend that he was going to have to "downsize his country house" to move here.
> 
> I heard it as I walked to the Albert on Coldharbour Lane. I wish I hadn't heard it mind, because it would have spared me ranting about it to the pub staff and anyone else I knew within earshot later on.


 
But, aside from our local concerns, it's true that, in terms of property, London has detached itself from much of the rest of the country - and from reality.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> did he sound pleased to be forced to come to Brixton? Or was he relishing it?


 
Gentlemen's relish?


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> did he sound pleased to be forced to come to Brixton? Or was he relishing it?


I needed to get myself swiftly out of earshot so can't really comment past the fact that he fitted every stereotype.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jan 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I accept that people aren't going to believe this, but I actually really truly did overhear a plum-voiced rich bloke in his mid-30s telling his girlfriend that he was going to have to "downsize his country house" to move here.
> 
> I heard it as I walked to the Albert on Coldharbour Lane. I wish I hadn't heard it mind, because it would have spared me ranting about it to the pub staff and anyone else I knew within earshot later on.


 
It's amazing how the demographic here has changed massively over the past year. No way to turn back the tide now.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2013)

It was nice to bump into the esteemed hatboy today. He's no longer a resident of this borough and looked the better for it!

Elsewhere, I was in the Lounge surrounded by a near-galaxy of illuminated Macbook logos, all busily 'thinking differently' no doubt.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

editor said:


> It was nice to bump into the esteemed hatboy today. He's no longer a resident of this borough and looked the better for it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad he got the market listed before he departed, he was the prime mover in that, and when turned down initially, didn't take no for an answer.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

New Shelter report out today says that average annual rent in Lambeth has increased £1,477 in the past year. 

http://england.shelter.org.uk/campaigns/renttrap


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2013)

Brixton poverty map. There's a few of us in the deepest red patch 






http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-poverty-and-wealth-map-reveals-the-areas-rich-and-poor-divide/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton poverty map. There's a few of us in the deepest red patch


 I know. I've used the 'super-output area' data for grant applications...10th most deprived in UK (or possibly England, I can't remember).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> must have gone by now. dunno
> 
> how weird was that property?
> 
> owner moved here in late 1960s but, in many ways, he never left Italy and spoke no English!



We looked at that over 2.5 years ago. Mr shakes couldn't entertain the idea of ripping out all the panelling the guy had done by hand.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton poverty map. There's a few of us in the deepest red patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing map. Lido looking quite deprived!


----------



## pissflaps (Jan 31, 2013)

there is a giant council estate across the road from it... i think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton poverty map. There's a few of us in the deepest red patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be grateful you're not in the deepest brown.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 31, 2013)

Seems like I'm in a #3 ... not entirely surprising tbh.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Seems like I'm in a #3 ... not entirely surprising tbh.


Bloody yuppie.


----------



## Onket (Jan 31, 2013)

editor said:


> I accept that people aren't going to believe this, but I actually really truly did overhear a plum-voiced rich bloke in his mid-30s telling his girlfriend that he was going to have to "downsize his country house" to move here.
> 
> I heard it as I walked to the Albert on Coldharbour Lane. I wish I hadn't heard it mind, because it would have spared me ranting about it to the pub staff and anyone else I knew within earshot later on.


 
I was hoping you'd overheard me saying that.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2013)

Onket said:


> I was hoping you'd overheard me saying that.


Amazing make-up you were wearing.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2013)

So I thought I'd pop into Federation Coffee in the Villaaage for the first time in ages to say hello to the staff and enjoy an excellent cup of coffee. The good news was that it was pleasantly quiet inside, the bad news being the endless barrage of powerful strobe lights from the photo shoot taking place outside for the whole time I was there. 

Incidentally, Kaff is closed today.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 31, 2013)

oooo, I'm in the 3rd most deprived % tile.... does that mean I can get some sort of govt grant?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2013)

Interesting map. Most of it to be as expected. But I'm very surprised the 'Poets Corner' area in Herne Hill is in red/dark orange. That's one of the more expensive areas around here, I would have thought....


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 31, 2013)

Depends which bit though; like the whole area it's still got it's own pockets of social housingand people who aren't yummy mummy. Good to see some friends are single handedly bringing down the neighbourhood. The older peoples home on dalberg road / water lane for example


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 31, 2013)

Lib Peck also manages to look stunningly annoying in the marketing tool that is Lambeth Talk this month too. She appears to struggle to look normal people in the eye in every photo.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugh. Went to Streatham Odious to watch Life of Pi in 3D today. Overpriced, shit snacks, stank of wee outside the bogs but not inside WTF? Customer Service was pretty shabby, massive queue, only one till open for ages. Staff didn't seem to know how to work the bloody tills. I felt a bit sorry for them as likely a training issue... Half an hour of farking adverts... We're really lucky to have the Ritzy!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 31, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We're really lucky to have the Ritzy!


 
But they still have all the fucking adverts!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2013)

Surely not half hour of them?! I might get my watch out next time


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ugh. Went to Streatham Odious to watch Life of Pi in 3D today. Overpriced, shit snacks, stank of wee outside the bogs but not inside WTF? Customer Service was pretty shabby, massive queue, only one till open for ages. Staff didn't seem to know how to work the bloody tills. I felt a bit sorry for them as likely a training issue... Half an hour of farking adverts... We're really lucky to have the Ritzy!


 
It is particularly awful in there.  The only upside is that for some things it's cheaper and there are some advantages with kids' stuff.  But yeah, generally.. yuck.  Don't much enjoy it in there - it definitely feels dirty and unpleasant.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2013)

It was 12.50 to watch the film in the day time not including glasses as we had some from before and 8 quid for disgusting nachos and a drink.. What a rip off! Thank fuck I enjoyed the film otherwise id be well pissed off


----------



## zenie (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ugh. Went to Streatham Odious to watch Life of Pi in 3D today. Overpriced, shit snacks, stank of wee outside the bogs but not inside WTF? Customer Service was pretty shabby, massive queue, only one till open for ages. Staff didn't seem to know how to work the bloody tills. I felt a bit sorry for them as likely a training issue... Half an hour of farking adverts... We're really lucky to have the Ritzy!


 
I've ranted before about that place, it's fucking disgusting!!


----------



## ash (Feb 1, 2013)

Yep haven't been there since 1986 but it was crap then !!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Everything was crap in the 80s


----------



## ash (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Everything was crap in the 80s


But it was crap compared to the Ritzy even then.  The ritzy was truly independent in the 80's veggie food grubby and probably crap but nowhere near as crap as the streatham! Cinemas (I think there used to be two of them)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah there was an ABC cinema in streatham too... I went to a rave there in the late 90s. I found a big red letter K from the cinema signs.. ive still got it in my kitchen


----------



## ash (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> yeah there was an ABC cinema in streatham too... I went to a rave there in the late 90s. I found a big red letter K from the cinema signs.. ive still got it in my kitchen


I think the ABC is flats now


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton poverty map. There's a few of us in the deepest red patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that an ios6 map


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

nowt wrong with the streatham odeon. and it's got a poundstore next door where you can get yer haribo and a fizzy pop. At least their projectors work, which is more than can be said for the fucking ritzy. shithaven.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

never had a problem at the ritzy, not to say others haven't. But I take the ritzy any day over the Odious. Its proper grime.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

last time i was in the ritzy, they started showing the film  at the wrong ratio. hopeless.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Shame you had that experience, it doesn't reflect mine. For me the Ritzy wins its not overpriced, doesn't stink of piss and shows a good range of films. Horses for courses, you stick with the Odious.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

the "Odious" ha! I see what you've done there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Have you only just noticed


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 1, 2013)

........ didnt January go quick this year ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> It was 12.50 to watch the film in the day time not including glasses as we had some from before and 8 quid for disgusting nachos and a drink.. What a rip off! Thank fuck I enjoyed the film otherwise id be well pissed off


 
bloody hell. that's extortionate!  I don't really know how they get away with it really.  I wonder when the new picturehouse opens in W. Norwood if that'll spur them into action..?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't know west norwood was getting a cinema... that makes moving there more appealing. Brixton is getting too expensive and we want a garden!


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 1, 2013)

oh jesus. this is how it all starts!

/westnorwould4lyfe
//fam


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Cinemas and gardens. The hallmark of gentrication. Sigh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 1, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I didn't know west norwood was getting a cinema... that makes moving there more appealing. Brixton is getting too expensive and we want a garden!


 
Not only a cinema but a new leisure centre/pool opening Spring next year.

We moved for similar reasons - needed more space for the kids, couldn't afford Brixton - we're really Tulse Hill but minutes from W. Norwood and minutes from Brockwell Park - nice walk through the park down to Brixton on a sunny day, 10 mins on bus on a rainy one. I was devastated to leave Brixton proper but love it now. Plus there's the Railway.


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> I've just read Time Out from cover to cover and there's no mention of Brixton. No new eateries, no crazy photo-montages, no hand-wringing liberal angst and NOTHING ABOUT HOUSE PRICES.
> 
> I've had enough. I'm moving out. I believe the next area is Cricklewood. See you all there.



No, it's West Norwood (see above).  shhh though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

gaijingirl We've got a pretty good deal on our rent which is keeping used where we are for now. We wouldn't be able to afford this flat if it were going for the same as others in our block. Next door are paying over 2grand a month whereas we pay less than half that... Next door has only been done up with ikea!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2013)

February thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-february-2013.305739/


----------

